# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef de 500 Litros - 2 anos de vida (em remodelação)

## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Como poderão saber estou a planear a montagem do meu novo aquário. O sistema terá na sua totalidade cerca de 700 litros (aquário + sump + refúgio)

Aqui ficam algumas imagens desde o projecto (feito há mais de 6 meses), até à realidade que teima em não avançar!



A planificação do Projecto



O local - que me lanvantou muitos problemas, depois de descobrir que não tinha placa!





O esquema de circulação - composto por duas OR 3500 como retorno com a colocação de 2 SQWD na coluna seca por forma a separar os caudais em 4. Estes caudais irão sair do lado contrário da coluna seca. O Refúgio será alimentado a partir de uma cabeça motora colocada no aquário principal e a água volta ao aquário principal por gravidade.



A estrutura - em aço inox 316

Algumas fotos da fase de colocação das poleias na parede:





Finalmente e ao fim de 2 meses de obras já tenho a estrutura montada - faltam os acabamentos finais, para poder começar com a montagem...




A iluminação será feita por uma calha com 2 x HQI BLV 250W 10000K + 2 x 24W PC actinicas + 4 x 9W PC actinicas (made in Rui Alves).
O escumador é um Aquamedic Shorty II e vou colocar um reactor de kalk e um reactor de cálcio de câmara dupla da Sumptech.

De resto a filtração será assegurada por cerca de 160 kg de Rocha Viva (100 kg dos quais provenientes do meu antigo aquário)

No refúgio com 50 x 50 x 30 cm colocarei uma DSB de 12 cm e muitas macroalgas - a iluminação será asseguarada por calha Jebo 2 x 36W PC 10000K

Um repositor automático assegurará o abastecimento de água de OI ao reactor de kalk que funcionará com um osmoregulador DIY (made in Alexandre)



Mais promenores à medida que existirem evoluções.

Abraços,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes de mais queria-te dar os parabéns!!! Está realmente uma montagem de alto profissionalismo...(nem outra coisa seria de esperar).

Depois queria só aproveitar para alertar outros membros do Fórum para que não venham a sofrer dissabores futuros ...




> O local - que me lanvantou muitos problemas, depois de descobrir que não tinha placa!


Conta lá como é que isto aconteceu !!!!  :Admirado:  

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.




> Conta lá como é que isto aconteceu !!!!


Tens toda a razão... é melhor contar tudo!!!

Quando comprei a minha casa, esta foi-me vendida como tendo placa! Quando verifiquei na câmara o projecto original, verifiquei que a placa apenas existia nas casas de banho e cozinha. Assim, dado que a madeira, de acordo com alguns técnicos que consultei, aguenta cerca de 400 kg por m2 e dada a idade avançada do imóvel, tive que avançar para a solução de escorar a estrutura à parede. As poleias são feitas em ferro, cobertas com duas capas de um produto anticorrosão e têm cerca de 8 cm. Estão colocadas na parede como podem ver cerca de 30 cm.

Desta forma o peso da estrutura é dividido pela parede e chão por forma a tornar a coisa segura.

Como é óbvio aguardo os Vossos comentários e sugestões, pois ainda estou a tempo de fazer algumas alterações.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo 

Como o Ricardo Disse, O projecto como seria de esperar e da maneira como foi planificado tem muito pouco a apontar.

Ficam só algumas questões:
- Qual a potencia da bomba para o refugio? O refugio vai ter uma coluna seca ?

- Aonde se arranja o material que estás a utilizar para "cobrir" a estrutura Metálica?

- As 3 poleias teoricamente suportam que peso ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,




> Qual a potencia da bomba para o refugio? O refugio vai ter uma coluna seca ?


A bomba que vai alimentar o refúgio ainda não decidi - alguma das muitas que tenho por lá deve dar - a ideia é ter um caudal bastante fraco e a entrada ser feita com um tubo perfurado ao longo da traseira do refúgio, por forma a criar uma corrente ao nível da superfície.

O refúgio não tem coluna seca - apenas um furo de 50 mm onde vou colocar uma protecção e o resto é a gravidade que resolve. Relembro que o réfúgio vai estar colocado a uma altura de cerca de 2 metros!




> Aonde se arranja o material que estás a utilizar para "cobrir" a estrutura Metálica?


O materila verde que vês nas fotos é MDF Hidrofugo. Sendo um material usado em construção, deduzo que se arranje num AKI ou em empresas do ramo.




> As 3 poleias teoricamente suportam que peso ?


Teoricamente suportam o peso do aquário!!!!  :Admirado:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Agora a sério - segundo o engenheiro que planificou a estrutura as 3 poleias, estando todas à mesma altura, dividem o peso entre si. Uma vez que a estrtura está também apoiada no chão o peso é assim dividido por 4 "entidades".

Já agora aproveito para complementar o projecto com o que pensei para a movimentação de água: Assim, além das duas bombas de retorno de 3500 litros cada, vou ter 2 Turbelle 7400/2 e uma (ou duas, dependendo da necessidade) Stream 6100, todas ligadas a um multicontrolador. Com isto fico com mais de 50x o volume do aquário em termos de circulação.

O objectivo é integrar as Turbelle 7400/2 na parte superior da RV (que vai ficar encostada ao lado esquerdo do aquário, permitindo assim uma zona aberta do lado direito que ficará à vista) - estas bombas, pelas suas características, permitem uma boa circulação ém níveis superiores causando um efeito de onda à superfície. estas bombas irão fazer contra-corrente com os 4 pontos de retorno, que como disse vão estar virados para a coluna seca.

A Stream 6100 (ou as Streams) estarão também integradas no massiço rochoso (com uma Stream Rock, que tenho já dentro de água, estando já com muita alga coralina), criando uma corrente a meio do aquário.

Estou ainda a estudar a hipótese de colocar por baixo da RV uma bomba para evitar a deposição de detritos por baixo desta - a colocar, esta bomba será ligada a um tubo de pvc perfurado criando vários pontos de saída.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> a ideia é ter um caudal bastante fraco e a entrada ser feita com um tubo perfurado ao longo da traseira do refúgio, por forma a criar uma corrente ao nível da superfície.


Esta será sem duvida a melhor forma ...  uma "mini" spray-bar aproveitando uma bomba parada ... 



> Relembro que o réfúgio vai estar colocado a uma altura de cerca de 2 metros!


Certo .... mas o que conta é a distância entre os dois pontos de carga (refúgio) e descarga (aquário) ... e pelos desenhos parece-me que será cerca de 50 a 70 cm ... correcto?



> Agora a sério - segundo o engenheiro que planificou a estrutura as 3 poleias, estando todas à mesma altura, dividem o peso entre si. Uma vez que a estrtura está também apoiada no chão o peso é assim dividido por 4 "entidades".


É por mais de 4 .... só seria assim se o móvel só tivesse um apoio. Mas como o móvel assenta todo no chão o peso vai-se distribuir pelos 3 apoios de parede (forças localizadas) e por toda a base do móvel (forças distribuídas). Não terás problemas por aí seguramente!



> ...Assim, além das duas bombas de retorno de 3500 litros cada...


Aqui discordo contigo Diogo ... a minha opinião é que a água deve "passar" algum tempo na sump ... A sump não se deve limitar a ser um espaço para esconder equipamentos. O tempo de deposição, de contacto com midias (eventualmente lá colocadas), escumador, etc... não pode ser descurado. Segundo algumas teorias o retorno deveria ser igual ao da alimentação do escumador... na minha opinião deveria ser ligeiramente inferior. Para um escumador alimentado por uma bomba de 1500 l/h a circulação deveria ser de cerca de 1000 l/h.
Eu sei que é difícil resistir à tentação de aproveitar o retorno para aumentar o "turnover" do aquário (eu próprio não o fiz...) mas é assim que me parece correcto. A circulação no aquário não deve ser feita às custas do retorno. As coisas devem ser separadas.



> ....Com isto fico com mais de 50x o volume do aquário em termos de circulação....


Se diminuires o retorno não ficarás com tanto .. mas provavelmente será suficiente...



> ... permitem uma boa circulação ém níveis superiores causando um efeito de onda à superfície. estas bombas irão fazer contra-corrente com os 4 pontos de retorno, que como disse vão estar virados para a coluna seca.
> A Stream 6100 (ou as Streams) estarão também integradas no massiço rochoso (com uma Stream Rock, que tenho já dentro de água, estando já com muita alga coralina), criando uma corrente a meio do aquário.


Estou convencido que esta disposição fica excelente ... e a criação de zonas mortas será diminuta...



> Estou ainda a estudar a hipótese de colocar por baixo da RV uma bomba para evitar a deposição de detritos por baixo desta - a colocar, esta bomba será ligada a um tubo de pvc perfurado criando vários pontos de saída.


Sou um dos mais ferverosos adeptos da circulação por trás e por baixo da RV... por isso concordo com a teoria... MAS não posso deixar de discordar da forma como a queres colocar em prática. Jactos, Spray-bars, etc ... em zonas dessas só feitos à base de bombas colocadas externamente ao layout do aquário. No teu caso seria através de um loop externo ou então colocando a bomba na coluna seca e deixando um tubo por trás.
bombas em sítios "inacessíveis" (ou quase) não é boa ideia ... há sempre qualquer problema com um impeller, um "bicho", um grão de areia, etc... e depois é o cabo dos trabalhos para fazer a manutenção...

Claro que isto são opiniões ... e por isso rebatíveis!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Certo .... mas o que conta é a distância entre os dois pontos de carga (refúgio) e descarga (aquário) ... e pelos desenhos parece-me que será cerca de 50 a 70 cm ... correcto?


tens razão - a distância será algo à volta dos 80 cm (isto porque o refúgio vai ficar um pouco mais alto que no projecto inicial)




> a minha opinião é que a água deve "passar" algum tempo na sump ... A sump não se deve limitar a ser um espaço para esconder equipamentos. O tempo de deposição, de contacto com midias (eventualmente lá colocadas), escumador, etc... não pode ser descurado.


Mais uma vez tens razão, mas para mim e neste caso a sump serve apenas para colocar os equipamentos. Não coloco qualquer tipo de media no meu aquário! 

O tempo de deposição é (pelo menos na teoria) garantido pela curvas que a sump tem e um caudal de cerca de 6000 litros (porque não vou ter concerteza mais do isso) distribuído por uma sump de 1 metro, não é nada por aí além. De qualquer forma vou fazer algumas experiências antes de fazer a montagem final e depois coloco aqui o resultado.




> Segundo algumas teorias o retorno deveria ser igual ao da alimentação do escumador... na minha opinião deveria ser ligeiramente inferior. Para um escumador alimentado por uma bomba de 1500 l/h a circulação deveria ser de cerca de 1000 l/h.


Já conhecia esta teoria, mas a minha prática diz-me que esse não é um factor a ter em conta, pois sempre tive retornos superiores à alimentação do escumador e em 10 anos nunca tive problemas. O escumador que tenho para este aquário é um Aquamedic Shorty II que funciona com uma bomba de 2400 litros hora (alimentação) e uma OR 3500 para circulação interna. 

A água ao passar mais rapidamente não deixa de ser "tratada" pelo escumador e pelo menos 2400 litros por hora são tratados - a distribuição de água nunca é uniforme, pelo que nunca poderiamos garantir que ao termos o mesmo fluxo de retorno, que essa água fosse efectivamente "tratada". Penso que será até benéfico ter um caudal superior, pois assim poderemos garantir um "tratamento" mais uniforme em toda a água do sistema - é apenas um ponto de vista!!!! O que acham?




> Eu sei que é difícil resistir à tentação de aproveitar o retorno para aumentar o "turnover" do aquário (eu próprio não o fiz...) mas é assim que me parece correcto. A circulação no aquário não deve ser feita às custas do retorno. As coisas devem ser separadas.


Eu também não resisto, porque realamente acho que é mais benéfico assim - uma grande quantidade de RV aliada a uma grande movimentação são, na minha opinião, mais benéficos que uma sump com pouco caudal.




> Sou um dos mais ferverosos adeptos da circulação por trás e por baixo da RV... por isso concordo com a teoria... MAS não posso deixar de discordar da forma como a queres colocar em prática. Jactos, Spray-bars, etc ... em zonas dessas só feitos à base de bombas colocadas externamente ao layout do aquário. No teu caso seria através de um loop externo ou então colocando a bomba na coluna seca e deixando um tubo por trás.
> bombas em sítios "inacessíveis" (ou quase) não é boa ideia ... há sempre qualquer problema com um impeller, um "bicho", um grão de areia, etc... e depois é o cabo dos trabalhos para fazer a manutenção...


Concordo em absoluto e não me expliquei bem - vou colocar a bomba no topo esquerdo ao fundo de forma a estar bem acessível, mas pouco visível - ligo-a a um tubo de PVC que desce até ao fundo e depois ao longo da DSB por baixo da RV.




> Claro que isto são opiniões ... e por isso rebatíveis!


E são muito bem vindas...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Impressionante projeto Diogo ! Estou ansioso de acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

Só uma pequena sugestão, segundo entendi vais ter duas bombas dentro do aquário, uma para alimentar o refúgio e a segunda para o spray-bar, não sei se é possível mas não consegues colocar estas bombas dentro da coluna? 
Aumentavas os tubos de saída do aquário e colocavas as duas bombas dentro da coluna, uma directa ao refúgio e a outra com um tubo a ir ao mesmo nível que o de retorno da sump que voltava a descer para junto a spray-bar, este tubo fazes um pequeno furo no ponto mais alto para quando houver uma falta de electricidade não funcionar como sifão.
Que te parece?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Concordo em absoluto e não me expliquei bem - vou colocar a bomba no topo esquerdo ao fundo de forma a estar bem acessível, mas pouco visível - ligo-a a um tubo de PVC que desce até ao fundo e depois ao longo da DSB por baixo da RV.


Ok ... assim estamos entendidos!

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu projecto.
Espero ver as actualizações dentro em breve.
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Só uma pequena sugestão, segundo entendi vais ter duas bombas dentro do aquário, uma para “alimentar” o refúgio e a segunda para o spray-bar, não sei se é possível mas não consegues colocar estas bombas dentro da coluna?


A sugestão é excelente e apenas não é concretizável, porque eu vou ter a coluna seca - seca!!! Com isto aumento consideravelmente a oxigenação do sistema. O barulho vai ser maior, mas atenuado com uma placa de acrílico colocada por forma a fazer com que a água desça ao longo do vidro lateral.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Diogo,
Antes de mais parabéns!  :Pracima:  

E quanto ao substrato no tanque principal? Como vais resolver o problema da possibilidade do turnover próximo de 50 poder fazer levantar a areia?

Eu também estou a preparar um projecto (bem menos ambicioso) e parece-me que o segundo maior problema que tenho de resolver é compatibilizar o turnover elevado com a estabilidade do substrato. Estou a pensar em fazer um bare-bottom.

O meu maior problema vai ser convencer a minha mulher a aceitar a ideia do aquário   :EEK!:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> E quanto ao substrato no tanque principal? Como vais resolver o problema da possibilidade do turnover próximo de 50 poder fazer levantar a areia?


Vou colocar cerca de 100 kg de Aragamax para conseguir cerca de 10 cm de altura no substrato. No anterior aquário, que tinha apenas 1 metro, tive movimentações na ordem das 45 x e não tive problemas... é tudo uma questão de orientação das bombas, criação de contra-correntes, etc,.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas, Diogo




> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> A sugestão é excelente e apenas não é concretizável, porque eu vou ter a coluna seca - seca!!!


Se é seca seca não há volta a dar, mas acho que é asneira, com 10/15cm de altura já conseguias colocar as bombas na coluna e caso um peixe saltasse para a coluna já tinha onde se aguentar durante um tempo... Como já deves saber desmontei o meu aquário e tinha 3 peixes na minha coluna, se fosse seca já não os tinha.
Só uma opinião.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Se é seca seca não há volta a dar, mas acho que é asneira, com 10/15cm de altura já conseguias colocar as bombas na coluna e caso um peixe saltasse para a coluna já tinha onde se aguentar durante um tempo... Como já deves saber desmontei o meu aquário e tinha 3 peixes na minha coluna, se fosse seca já não os tinha.


Não tinha pensado nisso! Já agora diz-me uma coisa - a tua ideia ao colocar as bombas na coluna seria furar essa mesma coluna para os tubos passarem, ou fazer com que subam até à borda e depois descendo para a traseira da RV? Pergunto-te isto porque a minha coluna seca é de vidro e é capaz de ser complicado furar agora!

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...e tinha 3 peixes na minha coluna, se fosse seca já não os tinha.


E eu da minha já "tirei" um palhaço, um ecsenius e um lysmatta ... 
.. estavam vivos porque a coluna é cheia.

De qq forma, agora tenho as minhas colunas tapadas por cima ...
..Fiz umas "tampas" rectangulares em acrílico negro que assentam mesmo no rebordo da coluna.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo



> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> ...a tua ideia ao colocar as bombas na coluna seria furar essa mesma coluna para os tubos passarem, ou fazer com que subam até à borda e depois descendo para a traseira da RV?


Que suba a borda da coluna.
Se a tua coluna é de vidro o melhor é passar o tubo para o spray-bar por cima, como o teu móvel cobre o aquário todo e com a rocha nem se notava que o tubo está lá.
Alem disso tens que fazer um pequeno furo no ponto mais alto já dentro de água do lado do aquário para esse tubo quando faltar a electricidade não esvaziar o aquário para a sump e depois para o chão.
A bomba para alimentar o refúgio é uma ligação simples, colecta a água na coluna e envia para o refúgio

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas Vossas opiniões.

Vou fazer então o seguinte - vou colocar nos furos de saída uns tubos que façam com que a água na coluna seca fique a cerca de 20 cm, permitindo não só garantir a sobrevivência de algum saltitão, como também colocar as duas bombas - a de alimentação do refúgio e a que vai enviar a água para dentro da RV.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...como também colocar as duas bombas - a de alimentação do refúgio e a que vai enviar a água para dentro da RV.


Assim até prevines tb que algum "distraído" corra o risco de ser sugado pela bomba ...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Isso é verdade, mas também estás a devolver água não escumada , nem decantada ( e com as particulas da superficie) para a rocha viva do aquário principal . Não vejo problema em colocar a bomba que alimenta o refugio na coluna ,porque até é bom que vá com materia organica , agora devolvê-la ao aquário principal não me parece lógico.
De qualquer forma eu não sou muito adepto da circulação com tubos perfurados atrás da rocha porque me parece pouco eficaz na prática ( embora teoricamente pareça interessante, não me parece que esses jactos sejam  significativos em termos de circulação), sobretudo a longo prazo quando a alga coralina e detritos taparem os orificios.
O Moe foi o percursor destes tubos, e até o fazia como entradas a partir da sump com válvulas de não retorno, mas nessa altura não havia bombas eficazes como agora existem as Tunze . Na minha opinião não me parece uma mais valia. Mais vale uma Tunze a apontar para trás da rocha.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui




> Colocado por *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*
> ...sobretudo a longo prazo quando a alga coralina e detritos taparem os orificios.


Acho que é a primeira vez que não concordo contigo, se o tubo está fora do alcance da luz não desenvolve alga coralina (no meu não desenvolveu), quanto aos detritos se a bomba está a trabalhar 24h por 24h não é possível que eles tapem a saída do tubo, ou estou errado?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro , já reparaste que quando viras uma rocha viva ao contrario ,ela está cheia de alga coralina por baixo.
Eu tenho uma Tunze de 20000lt/hora e na saída crescem algas. Imagina um tufo num furo pequeno. Agora imagina que a esse tufo se agregam particulas e que o caudal vai diminuindo .....
De qualquer forma mesmo que não bloqueie acham assim tão significativo os jactos produzidos por esses orificios?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> De qualquer forma mesmo que não bloqueie acham assim tão significativo os jactos produzidos por esses orificios?


A alga coralina à partida não se forma (pelo menos no meu antigo aquário tinha um sistema semelhante e quando o desmontei o tubo não tinha alga coralina) e a eficácia dos jactos vai depender da força da bomba que colocamos. Mais uma vez pegando no meu exemplo prático, que é o meu antigo aquário, a colocação de um tubo por baixo das rochas resultou muito bem e em 3 anos não existiu muita acumulação de detritos.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá 




> Colocada por *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*
> Eu tenho uma Tunze de 20000lt/hora e na saída crescem algas.


Concordo contigo a 100%, eu também tenho 2 tunze que estão cobertas de alga coralina por cima e de lado, mas forma-se porque estão em contacto directo com a luz, onde a luz não chega não tem.



> Colocada por *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*
> Agora imagina que a esse tufo se agregam particulas e que o caudal vai diminuindo .....





> Colocada por *Pedro Pacheco*
> se o tubo está fora do alcance da luz não desenvolve alga coralina (no meu não desenvolveu)


Com já tinha dito no meu spray-bar não se desenvolveu alga coralina e o Diogo também confirma que não se desenvolve.



> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> ...(pelo menos no meu antigo aquário tinha um sistema semelhante e quando o desmontei o tubo não tinha alga coralina)...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....Agora imagina que a esse tufo se agregam particulas e que o caudal vai diminuindo .....


No meu aquário antigo isso não aconteceu .. e a bomba só tinha uma capacidade de 1200 l/h ...
Neste novo setup, a minha spray-bar está ligada a uma Poseidon PS4 de 5500 l/h ... e mais uma vez... está tudo "limpinho". Pelo contrário, a Tunze que tenho para a movimentação "frontal" está tão carregada de coralina que dentro em breve vou ter que a tirar para a limpar..




> ....acham assim tão significativo os jactos produzidos por esses orificios?


Rui .. agora vais-me desculpar ... mas nem sequer estou a perceber a tua pergunta ..  :Admirado:  
Se a spray-bar for dimensionada como deve ser, o que vai acontecer é que vais ter uma "miniatura" da saída da bomba em cada furo. A velocidade de saída deverá ser exactamente a mesma que tens à saída da bomba. A única diferença é o caudal estar concentrado em jactos e dividido por cada orifício.
Quanto à sua colocação por detrás da RV nem me parece carecer de discussão uma vez que é unânime ser uma das zonas tradicionalmente mais "mortas" em termos de corrente dos aquários .. excepção feita quando existem dispositivos que o contraríam (spray-bar, bombas, etc...)

Para uma análise mais "profunda" acerca da questão da furação da spray-bar podem ler este meu "devaneio" de 22-11-04: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=305

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Rui .. agora vais-me desculpar ... mas nem sequer estou a perceber a tua pergunta ..  
> Se a spray-bar for dimensionada como deve ser, o que vai acontecer é que vais ter uma "miniatura" da saída da bomba em cada furo. A velocidade de saída deverá ser exactamente a mesma que tens à saída da bomba. A única diferença é o caudal estar concentrado em jactos e dividido por cada orifício


.
Pois é a diferença de levares com uma enxurrada de 400 litros concentrado ou com 40 jactozinhos de 10 litros de 10 em 10 cm no corpo. Qual é que arrastava mais detritos? (PS: eu acredito que não tenhas detritos acumulados no corpo  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  ).

Repito a mesma pergunta - Algum de vós já virou ao contrário uma rocha viva e verificou se a alga coralina não cresce na face virada para baixo sem luz?
Mas se não cresce no PVC não cresce e pronto!  :SbOk5:  Mas não será por causa da ausençia de luz.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Pois é a diferença de levares com uma enxurrada de 400 litros concentrado ou com 40 jactozinhos de 10 litros de 10 em 10 cm no corpo. Qual é que arrastava mais detritos?


Imagina que o jacto era nos joelhos e eu queria lavar a cabeça ...
...é essa a diferença!!!
E aproveitando a tua analogia .... na tua sala de banho tens chuveiro? ...daqueles com um "telefone" na ponta? ... ou tens um tubo de 20?
 :Coradoeolhos:  



> (PS: eu acredito que não tenhas detritos acumulados no corpo    )


.... só tu!!!   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   !!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Esqueci-me de outra coisa. Quando falo no crescimento da coralina não é dentro do tubo mas sim por fora. quando falo na acumulação de detritos , eu já desmontei muita canalização de PVC e havia " lodo" por dentro nas paredes o que aliás faz reduzir o caudal das bombas com o tempo mesmo sem ser em, tubos perfurados . É claro que isto é mais significativo , quanto menor for o diametro do tubo e provavelmente estaremos a falar de problemas passados 3 anos ou mais.
Reparem que eu até acho interessante do ponto de vista teorico. Mas se  fosse assim tão eficaz os experts com mais prática que nós e que provavelmente experimentaram este sistema de circulação durante anos , fariam questão de o recomendar sistematicamente , e curiosamente eu não vejo referençias a isto nas " biblias" desde o Moe.Aliás até os fabricantes de bombas já teriam concerteza fabricado um tubo perfurado modular para adaptar às suasa bombas . 
O interessante seria compara um sistema só com tubos perfurados e sem outras bombas de circulação conjuntamente para podermos aferir as diferenças e se de facto se justifica o uso deste tipo de circulação.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tenho um chuveiro exactamente porque não estou para levar com um jacto intenso , porque de certeza me iria incomodar apesar de se calhar ficar lavado e esfoliado ou até pelado  :JmdFou2:  ( total free of detritus)
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Imagina que o jacto era nos joelhos e eu queria lavar a cabeça ...
> ...é essa a diferença!!!


Ricardo nesse caso terias que orientar o jacto para a cabeça.  :SbSourire:  
 Se a cabeça for muito grande usas uma stream para não teres um fluxo laminar mas sim em leque. Se for pulsatil e alternada com outras bombas então tenderá mesmo a levantar os detritos colocando-os em suspensão para estes irem para a coluna seca. 
Será que os jactozinhos não tendem a empurrar os detritos para debaixo das rochas?
Repara que eu estou apenas a especular e a reflectir sobre o assunto para que vocês me convençam.  :Whistle:  
Cump
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...O interessante seria compara um sistema só com tubos perfurados e sem outras bombas de circulação conjuntamente para podermos aferir as diferenças e se de facto se justifica o uso deste tipo de circulação...


Acho boa ideia ... se alguém tiver sistemas desses pode deixar o seu testemunho ...
Eu no meu tb tenho Tunze .... mas se fosse hoje teria feito de forma a evitar bombas dentro do aqua .... 




> ...com um jacto intenso ...


A intensidade do jacto (pressão) e para um mesmo caudal é inversamente proporcional ao diâmetro do orifício...
Quanto mais pequenino o buraco ... mais pressão.
Claro que se existirem buracos a mais tudo isto perde sentido ... daí a necessidade de pensar nas coisas como deve ser e não agarrar num berbequim à doida e começar a furar tubos de 5 em 5 ou de 10 em 10 cm só porque "parece que fica bem assim".

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ok , mudemos a terminologia- em vez de intensidade falemos em caudal por saída.Concentrado ou dividido por varias saídas.
Isto de discutir com Engenheiros é lixado.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...terias que orientar o jacto para...


Pois ... tipo cobertor curto .. para tapares os pés ... destapas a cabeça ...




> .para não teres um fluxo laminar mas sim em leque...


Calma... vamos lá a não baralhar conceitos (eu sei que sou chato mas é melhor falar "Universalmente" para nos entendermos) ...O regime em leque pode ser laminar !!! 
O que não pode ser é laminar e turbolento ao mesmo tempo (existe uma zona de transição para valores do nº de Reynolds (Re) aprox. de 2000 a 3600). Se Re<2000 estaremos em regime laminar, se Re >=4000 estamos em turbolento.




> ...Se for pulsatil e alternada com outras bombas então tenderá mesmo a levantar os detritos colocando-os em suspensão para estes irem para a coluna seca.


Nada impede que não o faças com uma spray-bar




> ...Será que os jactozinhos não tendem a empurrar os detritos para debaixo das rochas?


Ou será que tendem a aumentar a área de penetração na rocha e assim permitir um fluxo maior no seu interior, aumentando a disponibilidade para as bactérias aí residentes?




> How you aquascape the live rock is very important. Do not stack the rock solidly together. This will cause dead spots and lack of circulation that can lead to problems such as algae blooms. Even top quality, fully cured live rock can be quickly turned into dead base rock ... ALLWAYS allow for better water circulation around and underneath the live rock...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ainda bem que o meu tópico levou a uma tão interessante discussão!

Rui - não disse, nem me atrevo a dizer que um sistema com tubos perfurados resolve-se o problema da circulação - aliás sou, como sabes apologista das Tunze e como é óbvio vou usá-las. Agora, existem muitos aquários e alguns montados recentemente com sistemas de _closed loop_ - podem encontrar alguns exemplos na net...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Calma... vamos lá a não baralhar conceitos...O regime em leque pode ser laminar !!!


Pois tens razão unidireccional em vez de laminar . Laminar vs turbulento ou alternado
Undireccional vs multidireccional , leque
Desculpa a imprecisão.




> Ou será que tendem a aumentar a área de penetração na rocha e assim permitir um fluxo maior no seu interior, aumentando a disponibilidade para as bactérias aí residentes?


Pois quem sabe, agora até o Shimeck vem dizer que a capacidade da penetração da água na rocha é neglegenciável , num thread muito polemico no reefcentral . Quato mais se não existem modelos e estudos hidrodinamicos para aferir isso. 




> Colocada por A. Thiel
> How you aquascape the live rock is very important. Do not stack the rock solidly together. This will cause dead spots and lack of circulation that can lead to problems such as algae blooms. Even top quality, fully cured live rock can be quickly turned into dead base rock ... ALLWAYS allow for better water circulation around and underneath the live rock...


Ahhhh ,o Thiel. Já me esquecia dele . Tem 4 livros escritos e traduzidos em espanhol sobre aquarios marinhos e aquarios de recife com técnicas e fundamentos .Tem de facto esquemas exaustivos sobre entradas perfurados no aquario com valvulas anti-retorno. Penso que os livros têm uns 15 anos. Ele advoga inclusive forte filtração mecanica com esponjas na coluna seca e uns tais Polyfilters para filtração química.
Bem eu concordo em absoluto que devemos dispor a rocha de forma a àgua circular em seu redo e colocar as bombas estrategicamente para que os detritos não se depositem no fundo , até porque uma das causas de Cryptocarium recorrente nos peixes é a deposição de Cistos do parasita em locais de fraca circulação ,servindo de "pool" para reinfestações. 
Mas o que estamos a discutir é o método mais eficaz de o fazer e se os tubos perfurados saõ uma mais valia. 
E o que estrnho é não ver isso recomendado na literatura mais recente e não haver fabricantes a apostar nisso. E tu sanbes, Ricardo que eles não perdem uma opurtunidade .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ..Desculpa a imprecisão...


Estás desculpado! De qq forma a discussão não era esta...




> Ahhhh ,o Thiel. Já me esquecia dele . Tem 4 livros .... Penso que os livros têm uns 15 anos...


Alguns têm 15 .. outros são mais recentes...
A isso chama-se *evolução* .. a verdade é que desde 1990 que ele escreve livros sobre aquariofilia de recife ... e nessa altura a maior parte de nós nem sabia o que era Rocha Viva !!!
Não vamos renegar um autor só porque nos seus primórdios ele tinha opiniões que agora são consideradas "absurdas" ...
As "Bíblias" de hoje não o serão amanhã! ..mas de certeza que terão fundamentos válidos ... 

Ainda me lembro a primeira vez que fui a Lisboa comprar rocha viva ...
"- Esta é que é boa ... até cheira a podre! Está carragadinha de organismos. Agora é só um bom filtro com lâ de vidro para filtrar o que não interessa e está pronto a levar peixes..."
... e não foi à 15 anos!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acho que nos afastámos do essencial . I rest my case!
Tenho a certeza que o aquário do Diogo será uma sucesso de qualquer forma, porque está tudo lá e sobretudo está lá o Diogo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> De qq forma a discussão não era esta....





> Acho que nos afastámos do essencial


Finalmente fumo branco .... "Habemos papum" ...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Como curiosidade fica um aqua de 850 galões (mais de 3200 litros) sem bombas externas ...
..só com bombas externas e loops fechados...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Sabes Ricardo . Eu nunca discuto com o ridiculo intuito de ter apenas razão ou de chegarmos a um acordo. É uma perda de tempo. O que se passa na aquariofilia de recife e que eu não me canso de repetir é que não existe um sistema, porque não existem estudos comparados sobre os diferentes sistemas . O que existem são orientaçoes e alguns pilares que temos que respeitar . E nenhum de nós pode atribuir o sucesso a um factor especifico e dizer que este é melhor que o outro quando usamos vários ao mesmo tempo.
Agora o que eu gosto é de levantar questões ,pensar sobre os assuntos e não tomar como dogmas algumas experiências, mas sim tentar perceber como e porque é que elas funcionam. Por isso fomento a discussão .
Há muito para aprender sobre a vida marinha e a sua manutenção em cativeiro . Ante-ontem foram os tubos perfurados, ontem foram os desnitrificadores de enxofre , hoje são os "bare bottom". Não há milagres. Existem bases de trabalho , não existem e nunca existirão sistemas milagrosos, sobretudo aqueles que não se esforçem por imitar a natureza na sua perfeição quase cruel.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> The filtration concept basically follows the Berlin methodology, namely, live rock with strong skimming. I have further augmented this with a diligent regimen of nutrient export through various means... the use of reactor media, macro algae harvesting, diligent sand vacuuming, and pre-filters


O teu exemplo ilustra bem o meu comentário .
Ou seja o gajo usa tudo ( para além das loops; não usa entradas perfuradas e acho que as entradas ramificadas são de polegada e meia) e ainda por cima sifona o areão . 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... mas sim tentar perceber como e porque é que elas funcionam. Por isso fomento a discussão ...


E era isso que eu estava a tentar fazer .... mas aparentemente já tens ideias muito definidas sobre as spray-bars .. e por isso foi complicado limitar a discussão a isso. Se eu falei de fluxos, tipos de escoamento, etc é porque são importantes para a discussão ... não foi por mais nada. Longe de mim tornar esta conversa numa aparente picardia entre nós ... 
Eu nunca falei do sistema que o Diogo vai usar ou deixar de usar ... limitei-me a falar do que sei melhor: Mecânica dos Fluidos e Hidráulica Aplicada.
Não falei de DSB, de Macro Algas ou de doenças....
..estava a discutir spray-bars e a validade da sua aplicação enquanto elemento constituínte do sistema de circulação. Nada mais...




> Ou seja o gajo usa tudo...


Não... 
....nem usa Tunzes ou outras qq dentro do aqua, nem usa spray-bars...
O resto não está em discussão.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pois foi o que editei na mensagem anterior, que não usava spray bars. E claro nem tunze.Eu também nunca disse que elas eram imprescindiveis. Eu já tinha visto este aquário. É fabuloso, bem pensado, e pelos vistos bem sucedido como muitos outros incluindo o teu.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ..e pelos vistos bem sucedido como muitos outros incluindo o teu.


Obrigado Rui   :Pracima:  ... mas ainda é MUITO cedo para tirar qq género de conclusões ... como sabes a montagem tem pouco mais de 4 meses ...
...quando forem 4 anos .. aí poderemos falar ... até lá é esperar que corra bem e sem sobressaltos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Olha agora é que vou mesmo concordar contigo ( que chatice    :SbSourire:  ). Eu costumo dizer que o meu aquário e apenas um reservatório de água com um monte de calhaus com uns corais por cima umas ervas a dançar e uns peixes a tentarem orientar-se . Daqui a uns anos talvez venha a ser um aquário equilibrado onde os corais crescem e os peixes se divirtam.
Picardias só quando o Benfica não ganha.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Tal como Rui diz há muitos sistemas e não verdades absolutas! Assim, vou seguir os meus instintos e a experiência acumulada em mais de 10 anos nos aqua salgados - uma coisa é certa - aprendi com muitos erros que cometi e esses não vou voltar a cometer. Aprendi muito nestes últimos 2 anos, pois sem dúvida as coisas e as pessoas evoluiram de uma forma estonteante.

Neste momento, acabei de por em causa o uso de uma DSB, coisa que nunca tinha pensado - esteticamente não gosto de bare bottoms, mas tenho a certeza que poderá ser uma boa hipótese... esta gostava que fosse a próxima "discussão"...





> Tenho a certeza que o aquário do Diogo será uma sucesso de qualquer forma, porque está tudo lá e sobretudo está lá o Diogo.


Fico sem palavras!!!  :SbSalut:   :SbSalut:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos

Muito bem.....muito bem....muito bem.

Muito bem Sr. Engenheiro, muito bem Sr. Veternário, muito bem Diogo.

Quanto a dialética da saida da agua pelo furo, buraco ou racha, acho que foi muito elucidativa para os nossos membros. Não sei bem se alguem vai tirar conclusões ou até se o propósito seria esse.....eu pessoalmente acho que não foi esse o objectivo (o de tirar conclusões), mas sim, como o Rui diz (e bem no meu entender) mostar a todos os nossos membros, que existem muitas soluções, e todas elas bem válidas. São inumeros os factores que levam ao sucesso ou ao insucesso um aquario. Mas o para mim o fundamental, o verdadeiro e o imprescindivel, é o conhecimento, o estar aberto a confrontar ideias, o ter gosto pelo hobby informado. 

Estes valores fundamentais, são o que tem o nosso amigo Diogo Lopes. Não nos esqueçamos que este tópico é dele. 

Acredito que esse aquario vai ser um sucesso. Com spray bar ou sem spray bar, com bombas internas ou externas, o Diogo tem conhecimentos adquiridos á anos que lhe premitem ser um dos melhores aquariofilistas do nosso país; Aliás ele tem mais para ensinar do que certamente para aprender.

Os meus sinceros parabens a ti em especial Diogo, e a todos os participaram neste tópico.

Vou seguir atentamente a evolução deste aquario.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem, Juca, olha que se fosse uma spray-racha-bar a minha opinião era capaz de mudar   :SbSourire:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Em primeiro lugar quero agradecer as palavras do Juca e garantir que tudo não passa de um exagero dele!!!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos dos desenvolvimentos...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para quem não sabia o que era estar no limiar da perfeição .... APRENDAM!!!

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Parabéns Diogo !!!!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ricardo - não vale exagerar!! Estou muito longe disso e quem disser o contrário é mentiroso!

Aqui fica um esquema (talvez final) de equipamentos e circulação...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam duas hipóteses de layout. Pessoalmente estou mais inclinado para o primeiro, mas gostava de ouvir algumas opiniões!





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Pessoalmente tambem acho a primeira opção estéticamente mais bonita e funcional, aliás eu tambem optei por fazer uma "praia" no meu layout. Penso que nos favorece além da estética do aquario a circulação, ficando mais espaço para a colocação de alguns corais "amantes" da localização a nivel do substrato.

A minha principal difculdade com essa solução prende-se com o facto de limitar bastante mais o espaço para a colocação de corais na rocha.

A minha opção foi a de usar a tua segunda opção durante a fase de maturação do aquario com mais rocha e de retirar parte dela quando o aquario começou a demonstrar sintomas de maturação. A rocha que retirei do aquario a maior parte dela passou para a sump e aumentei nessa altura a minha camada de substato no aquario, apostando assim básicamente numa desnitrificação a nivel do substrato.

Recordo apenas que complemento a desnitrificação do meu aquario com filtro de areia da AZOO.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Recordo apenas que complemento a desnitrificação do meu aquario com filtro de areia da AZOO


Não percebi Juca . Acho que querias dizer nitrificação, não ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Tenho a consciência de que a afirmação é polémica e que existem defensores de que estes filtros apenas nitrificam, em quanto outro defendem que desnitrificam. Aliás, existem defensores acérrimos do filtro de areia como sendo uma excelente opção quer para aquarios de peixes, quer para aquarios com DSB, como pelo contrário outros a acham uma solução muito perigosa que se funcionar algo mal pode vir a reintroduzir nitritos no aquario. Seja como fôr, eu uso e a lógica da desnitrificação no seu funcionamento parace-me credivel.

Anexo site com alguma justificação

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Juca eu não comprendo como é possível uma disnitrificação por oxidação .Aliás se fosse possivel usariamos ozono e UV´S para disnitrificar porque são os mais poderosos oxidantes. E de facto o ozono contribui para oxidar a amonia em nitritos e estes em nitratos.Mas chega aqui e para.
A disnitrificação ,que eu saiba ,é sempre um processo de redução feito em anaerobiose .com libertação de azoto para a atmosfera.( NO3 - NO2 - N2O - O2 + N2 )
Os filtros fluidizados de areia são os filtros nitrificantes mais poderosso que existem mesmo quando comparados comos seco-humidos. São uma verdadeira fabrica de nitratos e são excelentes para aquarios de peixes e claro que se tivers uma DSB em perfeita condição ou um filtro de algas estes vão adorar os nitratos para se alimentarem. cada partcula de areia em suspensão está sempre oxigenada em toda a sua superficie disponivel . Daí a sua eficácia. 
Agora não compreedo como é feita a desnitrificação nestas condições ,por oxidação .
Gostava que me explicasssem como quimicamente isto é possível.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui


Talvez não seja este o tópico indicado, pois trata-se do tópico do aquario do Diogo, mas, basicamente e segundo este autor (como certamente podeste lêr) básicamente o funcionamento do filtro é como o funcionamento do reator de enxofre. No fim de colonizado (40 dias - diz ele) com nitrosomonas e nitrobacter estas começam a "alimentar-se" dos nitratos.  :Whistle:  

O que é certo é que desnitrificando (na opinião de Francesco Zezza) ou nitrificando na tua opinião, o que é certo é que para já estou a gostar dos resultados e com o aqua a fazer quase um ano estou satisfeito.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Se entenderes cria um novo tópico porque me parece interessante discutirmos isto. De qualquer forma acho que o Diogo não se vai importar , porque isto enriquece o topico dele que está a suscitar todas estas questões paralelas.
Então e depois o que acontece á amonia e aos nitritos que elas usavam ?Como podem passar de um processo oxidativo para um de redução .Estas bacterias não podem mudar o seu metabolismo e as suas enzimas totalmente, alterando tudo o que está pré-determinado nos seus genes.
 Repara que num filtro de enxofre continuam a ser as anaerobias que trabalham ,porqiue o fluxo é reduzido ,o enxofre está compactado e os grãos são porosos.
Quanto ao teu aquário, Juca ele funciona bem ,por vários motivos e especialmente pela tua experiênçia, e não vais atribuir certamente o sucesso por causa de teres um filtro de areia.  :SbSourire:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Só pra dizer que tb tenho montado um FLF (Filtro de Leito Fluidisado) igual ao que o Juca tem. Na altura e depois de ter lido alguns artigos fiquei com a ideia que a solução mais "correcta" seria sempre utilizá-lo em conjunto com uma DSB e com Macro-algas ...
...mas fico bem contente com a discussão que se avizinha...assim poderei tirar as minhas dúvidas!
Aqui ficam mais umas "achegas" !!!

*COMENTÁRIO 1*




> "Fluidized Bed Filters are an extremely efficient high capacity "biological" filter. Aquatic organisms excrete toxic ammonia as a metabolic waste product ... with additional ammonia produced as food and other organic matter breaks down and decomposes. This toxic ammonia (NH3) is converted to another toxic compound called nitrite (NO2) by the Nitrosomonas species of bacteria. The nitrite is then converted to a relatively non toxic compound called nitrate (NO3) by the Nitrobacter species of bacteria. This process is known as "Nitrification".
> 
> A biological filter is a vessel where nitrification occurs and soluble waste is removed. Beneficial bacteria attach to the media within the Filter, creating a thin film around the sand grains. Water is pumped up through the unit, lifting the sand into a "Fluidized bed" (hence the name). The beneficial bacteria attached to the media (sand) utilize dissolved wastes (ammonia and nitrite), oxygen supplied by the customary water fall device and other required nutrients from the passing water converting them to relatively harmless nitrate. The sand grains are in continual free fall through the water resulting in an excellent transfer capability between the water and the bacterial film on the media. The enormously high surface area combined with this excellent transfer capability creates the perfect habitat for bacterial growth. In addition, the sand grains bump into each other frequently knocking off excess debris and providing a self cleaning function which allows new areas for bacterial growth. The Fluidized Bed Filter has been tested and proven to supply a high level of effluent water quality and will respond quickly and efficiently to severe changes in ammonia levels caused by over feeding or the addition of too many fish at one time. But it can only do so once the filter has been established, please do not over load or over feed for the first 40-60 days, this is most important. 
> 
> MATURATION: 
> The Fluidized Bed Filter can be installed in a short period of time (usually under 1/2 hour), however, the biological maturation takes considerably longer. In most cases, the maturation period should take no longer than 40-60 days. During this period the nitrifying bacteria will attach themselves to the media within the filter. 
> The maturation period can be greatly reduced by introducing live nitrifying bacteria into your filter, inoculating your filter with a small amount of detritus from a mature aquarium, or by adding specific chemicals such as small daily doses of ammonia itself.


*COMENTÁRIO 2*




> Fluidized bed filters are rapidly becoming the primary source of biological filtration in many modern aquaculture systems, replacing the less efficient "trickle" filters now in service. While trickle filters and fluidized beds both rely upon the same species of bacteria for ammonia and nitrite removal, it's how the two filters operate that sets them apart. It's very helpful to remember that in biological filtration, it's actually the bacteria that do the work; the filter itself only provides a suitable "home" for the bacteria to colonize.
> 
> Trickle filters can best be described as open containers filled with various forms of solid media. As water enters the top of the filter, it drains down through this media in a random, cascading fashion. Since the media is stationary, it relies upon the changing water currents to keep the bacterial surface area moist.
> 
> Fluidized bed filters, on the other hand, are flooded cylinders or tanks; partially filled with a granular media, such as white quartz. Water upflows through this media bed, causing it to expand and fluidize. The large number of bacteria that colonize this expanded media serve to remove the nutrients that are present in the flowing water. What results is a highly efficient filter bed that is no longer solidly packed, but is in dynamic motion. It is this combination that is the key to our QuikSand Filter's success.
> 
> Fluidized bed filters, by design, do away with the trickle filter's shortcomings. The most obvious benefit is that all of the filter's large surface area is available for bacterial growth. With more than 6,200 square feet of surface area per cubic foot of media, you can quickly understand why fluidized bed filters don't need to be nearly as large as comparable trickle filters. Since the water is evenly distributed as it flows through the cylinder, there are also no anaerobic pockets of bacteria developing. The water that reaches the media is oxygen rich and very conducive to rapid bacterial growth. Also, these filters are almost impossible to clog due to the constant motion of the media. The filter bed is a mildly abrasive environment that is constantly cleaning and renewing itself as it moves quietly around inside the cylinder.


*Esquema e explicação*

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Sim Ricardo, quer então dizer que concordas comigo quando digo que é um filtro nitrificantee não desnitrificante. É essa apenas a discussão.
Como eu disse:




> Os filtros fluidizados de areia são os filtros nitrificantes mais poderosso que existem mesmo quando comparados comos seco-humidos


e



> cada particula de areia em suspensão está sempre oxigenada em toda a sua superficie disponivel . Daí a sua eficácia.



e como se pode ler no artigo:




> Fluidized bed filters are rapidly becoming the primary source of biological filtration in many modern aquaculture systems, replacing the less efficient "trickle" filters now in service



e




> Since the water is evenly distributed as it flows through the cylinder, there are also no anaerobic pockets of bacteria developing. The water that reaches the media is oxygen rich and very conducive to rapid bacterial growth.


Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Agora outradiscussão é sobre a utilidade ou prejuizo da utilização defiltros biologicos nitrificantes extra ( á rocha viva )

Se pensarmos um pouco ....

Fará bem ? - Claro se existir amonia ou nitritos residuais para processar que os filmes bacterianos da rocha viva não foram suficientes para nitrificar. E mais vale ter nitratos do que amonia e nitritos.
Fará mal ?- A mim não me parece porque se hover excesso de nitratos produzidos a culpa não será do filtro deareia ou do seco-húmido , mas sim da falta de desnitrificação( falta de DSB, filtro de algas, falta de TPA's) , do escumador insuficiente, da má circulação ou do excesso de peixes ou de alimentação. E mais uma vez ,antes nitratos do queamonia e nitritos.
Será necessário ou há alternativasmais completas? - Esta é que é a verdadeira questão . Não fazem falta desde que se tenha um bom escumador , muita rocha viva, DSB e ou Filtro de algas . Então para quê gastar dinheiro neles quando os outros além de fazerem nitrificação também desnitrificação ( o escumador evidentemente não desnitrifica mas reduza materia organica a montante o que consequentemente reduzo significado da via nitrificante o que também diminui a necessidade do uso de filtros biologicos desnitrificantes extra).
Já os filtros mecânicos são prejudiciais ( a não ser quesejam limpos 2 vezes porsemana no minimo) porqueaprisionam a materia organica ,impedindo-a de chegarao escumador e nesse caso fazendo predominara via nitrificante clássica.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Na realidade e para os defensores mais "naturalistas" a um aquario bem montado, talvez nada mais será será necessário num aquario a não ser simples e frequentes trocas de agua. No entanto penso que não devemos descurar os avanços tecnológicos e que o utilizador deve se socorrer de todas as "muletas" para o ajudar a ter o seu aquario no seu maximo possivel equilibrio.

É sabido da existência de aquarios sem escumadores (alguns até mesmo sem sumps) no entanto a maioria de nós não descura o uso de um bom escumador. Outros há que utilizam reatores de enxofre, sem terem maus resultados. Outros utilizam filtros externos com cerâmica.

Tendo em conta que um bom aquario necessita de de anos para uma boa maturação, e que a maioria dos aquarios são relactivamente recentes, penso que a utilização de filtros biologicos nitrificantes extra, podem ser uma boa "muleta" para quem está nesta fase de iniciação, onde os aquarios ainda não têm a sua total capacidade de nitrificação e muito mesmo de desnitrificação. Podemos observar que na sua grande maioria estamos perante aquarios muito jovens por parte dos nossos membros e em que a experiencia não é muita, o que se justifica ainda mais o socorro a estes meios.

Deverá o aquarista ter a consciência de procurar o equilibrio do seu aquario, tendo sempre a noção que ese verdadeiro equilibrio só será alcançado no final de de uns largos mesês ou até mesmo anos.

Quanto a nitrificação, com relactiva facilidade e num curto espaço de tempo, um aquario bem montado consegue resolver (aquario de recife, no caso de só de peixes é diferente), por isso penso que o problema que se coloca ao comum aquarista prende-se esencialmente com as "muletas" que consegue arranjar para o ajudar na desnitrificação.

Quanto ao seu uso continuado, aí sim, em minha opinião estes sistemas de filtros biologicos nitrificantes extra devem de ser gradualmente retirados e procurar-se o equilibrio o mais natural possivel.

Mas, esta é apenas a minha ideia......... :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sempre vi os filtros de areia como filtros que efectuam única e exclusivamente a nitrificação - eles realmente transformam nitritos em nitratos que são relactivamente inofensivos em aquários de água doce. Conehço poucos aquários de água salgada que usem este tipo de filtração e os que usam ou estão maturados o suficiente para que depois os nitratos sejam transformados ou têm uma enorme quantidade de RV e uma boa DSB que faz esse serviço. Não sei quem é o autor do texto que o Juca colocou, mas de facto é a primeira vez que ouço dizer que a partir de um certo momento a existencia de nitrossomas elimina os nitratos produzidos por estes filtros.

Parece-me que os textos que o Ricardo colocou vão de facto contra o argumento que o Juca colocou...

A verdade é que tal como estou sempre a dizer, não há verdades absolutas - eu tenho um desnitrificador e estou satisfeito com o seu desempenho e o Juca teve problemas com o dele, isto apenas como exemplo!

Acho que os Vossos filtros de areia "resultam" porque nos Vossos aquários há muita Rocha Viva e DSB´s bem montadas, caso contrário arrisco dizer que poderiam ser um desastre.

Posso estar enganado, mas deixo aqui um desafio - façam medições nos parâmetros da Vossa água e de seguida retirem os Filtros de Areia - provavelmente a água ficará ainda melhor!!! Digo eu...


Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> provavelmente a água ficará ainda melhor!!! Digo eu...


Concordo contigo Diogo

Aliás é o que está mesmo nas minhas previsões. Penso retirar este filtro dentro de 2 a 3 mêses. Como referi foi propositada a sua introdução durante este periodo, sempre foi meu objectivo vir a retira-lo e a utilizar dento dele carvão activo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ainda não tenho nada de novidades em relação ao aqua - penso estar en condições de começar a montar a tubagem no próximo fds e se tudo correr como espero fazer a transladação de água, RV, Peixes e alguns corais que sobraram no fds seguinte.

Entretanto como poderão saber, sempre tive uma diversidade muito grande em termos de algas coralinas. Neste momento e ainda com o sistema montado em tanques de PVC de 300 litros o crescimento e diversidade é impressionante - isto sempre foi conseguido com a adição constante de kalkwasser.



Em finais de Abril



e Ontem - reparem na diversidade de formas e cores.

Numa das bombas que tenho no sistema a evolução é ainda mais notória...






Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente comecei a montar o aquário!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da calha de iluminação que foi o primeiro equipamento a ser montado...












Em breve terei mais novidades...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes de mais parabéns não só pelo trabalho feito no aquário, mas principalmente pela integração dele na sala .. e pela decoração da mesma... está um espaço muito bonito...
(Para quem não sabe, para o mês que vem sai na CARAS Decoração....)

E agora só queria perguntar uma coisa.... o fundo vai ficar em branco?  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Ainda não tenho a certeza se será na Caras ou na El Mueble! Não consegui ainda aprovar os valores envolvidos!!!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  




> E agora só queria perguntar uma coisa.... o fundo vai ficar em branco?


Branco não vai ficar com toda a certeza! Ainda não decidi se vai ser preto ou azul escuro. Só vou decidir quando colocar a Rocha Viva e ver o efeito de cada um!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Branco não vai ficar com toda a certeza!


  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Diogo...um lindo quarto. Estou ansioso de ver o projecto completo   :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

nao sou o unico maluco , esta espectacular ,  que imaginacao.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo ainda estas planejando ir BB ? No armario que contem a luz sera que vais instalar alguma ventoinha{s} ? Quanta movimentacao total tera o aquario com todas as bombas e Powerheads {total turnover rate} ? O que vais usar para manter o detrito em suspencao para nao se acumule nas areas a volta da RV ou donde ha pouca movimentacao especialmente se dicidires ir BB ?

Cumps
Roberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas Vossas palavras! 

Aqui ficam umas fotos dos desenvolvimentos:





Coloquei uma pequena camada de areão de coral apenas para compor o fundo e coloquei as Tunze 7400/2 em posição - como é óbvio parte delas ficará tapada por RV. 



Fiz uma DSB no refúgio com cerca de 13 cm e já coloquei água com uma pequena bomba de circulação.



Mais uma DSB, esta com 15 cm na sump.

E por hoje é tudo...




> Diogo ainda estas planejando ir BB ?


Como podes ver optei por colocar uma fina camada de areão de coral.




> No armario que contem a luz sera que vais instalar alguma ventoinha{s} ?


Não vou ter ventoínhas - apenas o chiller!




> Quanta movimentacao total tera o aquario com todas as bombas e Powerheads {total turnover rate} ?


Vai ter cerca de 28000 litros/hora - o que corresponde a cerca de 56 vezes o volume do aqua.




> O que vais usar para manter o detrito em suspencao para nao se acumule nas areas a volta da RV ou donde ha pouca movimentacao especialmente se dicidires ir BB ?


Nada - vou aspirar sempre que necessário uma vez que optei pela camada fina de areão.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Santos

Boas,

Muitos parabens pelo projecto, está a ficar demais  :Smile: 

em relacao À posicao do mesmo na sala, axo que ficou mesmo bonito por isso negoceia bem em que revista vai sair, eheh tudo uma questao de 


Grande Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje que tencionava encher o aquário até ao nível da coluna seca (uma vez que a tubagem ainda não está instalada, um imprevisto fez com que assim não fosse. O aquário vazava água para a coluna seca com poucos cm de água. Isso furou os meus planos do dia e tive que colocar o que já tinha trazido de casa dos meus pais na sump...



O resto (um grande volume de RV) vou agora acondicionar para aguentar mais uns dias.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente depois dos percalços do outro dia consegui colocar água no aquário. Coloquei cerca de 250 litros e cerca de 1/3 da RV que tenho.

Quando retirava de limpava um pouco a RV deparei-me com alguns animais bem curiosos...



O primeiro, um pequeno camarão que desde já peço aos especialistas na matéria para me ajudarem na sua identificação! Não faço a mais pequena ideia de onde veio e como apareceu no meu aqua (suspeito que tenha muito pequeno com água natural)



Um Ofiuro já com alguma dimensão que presumo tenha vindo na RV, bem como alguns dos muitos caracois que tenho no aqua.



O aquário com cerca de 150 litros de água e alguma da Rocha que tinha dentro dos bidons. Eu que pensava que tinha lavado muito, mas muito bem o areão - vejam o resultado.



Cerca de 1 hora depois já com o aquário com cerca de 250 litros e com toda a RV que já tinha cá em casa (serão cerca de 70/80 kg).

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo este camarao parece-me ser um Pistol Shrimp ou do genus Alpheus mas nunca viu um desta cor e mesmo lindo.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sim de facto é um pistol Shrimp  :Smile:  tenho um igual  :Smile:  que tambem veio na rocha viva
logo digo-te que alpheus é  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu diria que é um Alpheus soror, porque de facto os olhos são azuis! 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...fm?pCatId=1147

Hoje houve mais uma sessão de montagem - desta vez a tubagem que faltava. Aqui ficam as fotos do resultado final...



A ligação do refúgio ao aqua principal (por extravazão)



Um promenor dos SCWD´s dentro da coluna seca e as tubagens ao longo das traves francesas.



Os dispersores intermédios - que não ficarão visiveis uma vez que ficarão ao nível da água e o armário tapa esse nível.



Uma vista mais genérica, com os dispersores do lado oposto à coluna seca ainda sem estarem em posição (ainda em fase de secagem)

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Parabens tá a ficar 5 estrelas força nisso!
Onde fica a entrada de água para o refúgio? É que na foto não dá para ver.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Alberto,




> Onde fica a entrada de água para o refúgio? É que na foto não dá para ver.


De facto na foto não está lá! Vou colocar uma bomba dentro da coluna seca que enviará a água que entra por intermédio de um dispersor simples (daqueles dos filtros externos - um tubo com furos, que permite que a água tenha um caudal reduzido no refúgio)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo,

Está tudo a ficar muito bem montado...  :Palmas:  ...é o lado positivo de teres tido alguns problemas e em consequência mais tempo para elaborar um plano mais detalhado para a construção do belo aquário, embora apareça sempre um imprevisto que não estávamos a espera.

Uma pequena duvida, no desenho que tinhas feito do esquema do aquário fiquei com a sensação que o refúgio era um pouco maior, algum motivo para não teres usado o espaço que tinhas disponível?

Continua nós mantendo actualizados.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Uma pequena duvida, no desenho que tinhas feito do esquema do aquário fiquei com a sensação que o refúgio era um pouco maior, algum motivo para não teres usado o espaço que tinhas disponível?


De facto não ocupa todo o espaço disponível, mas na realidade o espaço é que foi mal feito! O aquário já estava feito e o carpinteiro fez uma base maior!

O refúgio tem mais de 80 litros e como além deste ainda vou fazer outro na sump (que não estava projectado inicialmente), penso que chegará para o volume do aquário, ainda mais quando o inicial é elevado e por consequência não haverá perda de microvida!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui está uma foto do aquário cheio e a funcionar! Tenho apenas que resolver a questão do fundo escuro para que as fotos fiquem em condições...





Uma alga que apanhei no Cabo Raso (muito bonita) - vamos ver se se aguenta.



Uma das donzelas - esta já com mais de 5 anos comigo e em grande forma - o que ela sofreu nestes últimos dias...


Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Diogo a disposição da rocha ficou muito fixe isso tá a ficar 5 estrelas, continua!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Aqui fica mais umas fotos com os desenvolvimento de final de dia - coloquei um fundo azul que me parece favorecer as cores e puxar um pouco mais pelo aquário - não será definitivo, mas...



E mais uma foto da Hydnophora que parece já estar a crescer em apenas uma semana!!!





Ainda não fiz qualquer medição aos parâmetros da água sem ser a salinidade que está em 1024!


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Diogo,
     Os meus parabens pela conclusão do bem pensado projecto. Está simplesmente excelente e o layout ficou divinal. O problema de um layout deste genero que é realmente muito bonito, é relação quantidade rocha viva / litros de agua. Talvez esteja errado mas penso que grande parte do sucesso do teu anterior aquario se baseava numa grande quantidade de rocha viva, com esta relação RV / ltr talvez venhas a ter um pouco mais de dificuldades no equilibrio do mesmo. 
      Mais uma vez quero-te dizer que ficou muito muito bom. Um dia ainda quero ver isso ao vivo.

Um grande abraço e parabens,
  Miguel Antunes

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

A título de brincadeira aqui fica a minha....

Avaliação pessoal....   :Coradoeolhos:  

Layout: 20/20
Fundo azul: 17/20
Esquema de funcionamento: 20/20
Equipamento : 20/20
Corais: n.a.
Peixes: n.a.
Enquadramento estético: 20/20

Notas: 
Não terás "pouca" base para colocares corais? .. ou serão predominantemente corais "de fundo"?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,




> Talvez esteja errado mas penso que grande parte do sucesso do teu anterior aquario se baseava numa grande quantidade de rocha viva, com esta relação RV / ltr talvez venhas a ter um pouco mais de dificuldades no equilibrio do mesmo.


No meu anterior aquário tinha 100 kg de RV para num aquário de 300 litros brutos. Neste, a relação é de 150 kg para 500 litros o que faz com que com apenas mais 16 kg fique com a mesma proporção. Talvez ainda compre um pouco mais para colocar do lado direito...     




> Mais uma vez quero-te dizer que ficou muito muito bom. Um dia ainda quero ver isso ao vivo.


Liga e aparece! Estás à vontade - agora moro muito perto da minha antiga casa, por isso já sabes onde é!

Riardo - acho que devias começar a tomar os comprimidos que o médico te receitou! A única coisa que aceito nos teus comentários é a questão do fundo que como te disse vou ainda fazer algumas experiências - de resto ou bebeste ao almoço ou de facto precisas dos comprimidos. Tomara eu que tudo fosse 20/20 - isso significaria que não tinha problemas, o que de facto não corresponde à realidade - tenho alguns que ainda estão por solucionar!


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Diogo,

   Quer dizer que o layout que está nas fotos está feito com 150 Kg de rocha viva? Parece bastante menos quantidade... Eu no meu tenho cerca de 60 Kg de RV e quase me enche o aquario (400 litros) por isso pensei que fosse bastante menos quantidade.
     Em relação aos litros também pensei que fossem 700 e por isso a minha afirmação do post anterior. 
     Um dia destes ligo-te e vou lá ver isso porque bem merece.
     Foi muito bom ver o teu novo layout porque como estou em fase de mudança de casa quando fizer a mudança vou tentar fazer algo semelhante... 
     Na minha opinião o fundo está fixe... 
Grande abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Quer dizer que o layout que está nas fotos está feito com 150 Kg de rocha viva? Parece bastante menos quantidade...


É verdade...quem sabe não coloco mais!!!

Depois de vários pedidos formulados por MP (aos quais peço desculpas por não responder em particular) aqui ficam algumas fotos de pormenores da montagem.



A estrutura superior do móvel que como disse foi todo feito em MDF Hidrofobo. Pode também ser vista a forma como a calha está suspensa



Os retorno e tubos de queda - 2 x 35 mm e 2 x 50 mm respectivamente. Podemos também ver que por baixo do aquário, entre o vidro e a estrtura de inox há uma placa de aglomerado e ainda uma pequena camada de esferovite.



A sump, ainda com uma iluminação provisória (obrigado Domingos), onde optei por construir um segundo refúgio (não projectado de início). Do lado direito as duas bombas de retorno (2 x Eheim 1260) e o espaço para a colocação do escumador que vai ficar dentro de um aquário extra ligado à sump por extravazão, evitando assim algum acidente. 



Do lado esquerdo da sump - o reactor de kaklwasser made in Sumptech e o depósito para a água de reposição (ambos ainda não estão ligados)



O refrigerador que está, tal como projectado, por cima do depósito de água de reposição (também ainda não está ligado - as luzes têm esado pouco tempo ligadas para evitar algumas algas que inevitavelmente já estão a aparecer!



Por fim o refúgio, já com algumas macroalgas.

Caso existam dúvidas, peço-Vos que as coloquem aqui, pois podem ser comuns a outros e assim todos beneficiam.

Obrigado e um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parece que as fotos explicaram tudo! Ainda bem...

Hoje montei a Stream 6100 com a Stream Rock. Tive que fazer algumas alterações ao layout. Aqui ficam umas fotos...







Também hoje finalmente comprei um termometro e os meus receios tornaram-se realidade - tinha o aqua a 32ºC (não sei como é que a Hidnophora aguenta!!!)

Tive que comprar umas vetoínhas uma vez que já vendi um dos chillers e o outro não chega para este volume de água.





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O aquário vai evoluindo e as últimas são que o escumador já está a funcionar e as algas que teimavam em aparecer foram dar uma volta!!! Parece que a coisa está a correr bem. Falta apenas ligar o repositor e o reactor de kalkwasser. (Ricardo - os Oring´s chegaram!!!)





Em apenas 2 dias a sua performance é já impressionante!

Tenho como é óbvio alguns problemas! Entre eles a temperatura que teima em não baixar dos 30º - o chiller está encomendado, mas ainda demora - as ventoínhas estão a provocar uma evaporação diária na ordem dos 10 litros!!

Um outro problema prende-se com a grande circulação de água na sump, que provca uma queda de água para o último compartimento. Esta queda provoca muitas bolhas junto das 3 bombas - vejam a foto...



Estava a pensar em colocar um pouco de esponja grossa para minimizar isto, mas gostava que dessem as vossas ideias, pois esta solução implica uma manutenção da esponja com base diária!

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sera que podes elevar mais o nivel de agua no sump ? Nao sei se e minha imaginacao ou nao mas parece-me que fizeste os "baffles" muito altos. Que tipo de Escumador estas usando sera que e Turbo-flotor Shorty ? 

Gosto muito do aquascape, tudo esta se desenvolvendo muito bem   :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Sera que podes elevar mais o nivel de agua no sump ? Nao sei se e minha imaginacao ou nao mas parece-me que fizeste os "baffles" muito altos.


De facto não posso mudar o nível da água pois o limite está muito próximo! Se o fizer como poderás calcular, com uma falha de corrente tenho uma inundação!




> Que tipo de Escumador estas usando sera que e Turbo-flotor Shorty ?


De facto é um aquamedic Shorty II

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (Ricardo - os Oring´s chegaram!!!)


Estava difícil....

Quanto às bolhas de ar....

Na minha opinião falta-te um vidro de quebra-bolhas externo... ou seja....
..quando a água cai no último compartimento.... vem de cima para baixo... e fica depois em baixo.... ou seja..as bolhas não ficam "presas"..
Existindo um 3º (mas mais pequeno) vidro  o ar seria aprisionado aí e seria obrigado a vir para a superfície....
(acho que isto não está lá muito bem explicado .. mas dado o adiantado da hora e sabendo eu que tu estás dentro do assunto... vou assumir que entendeste...)

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas Diogo!
No meu caso como tenho um escumador hang on, a eliminação das bolhas é feita através de uma rampa acrilica à saída do mesmo, pode ser que aí tambem dê para fazer algo do género, em vez da água passar em "queda livre", para aquele compartimento da sump.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Para já consegui controlar as bolhas, para já com a colocação de esponja grossa. Vai dar trabalho a limpar, mas para já está resolvido!

Hoje introduzi também a equipa de limpeza, constituída por 30 Patas Verdes, 30 Patas Brancas e 20 Cerites.







Os Cerites foram todos para o Refúgio superior, que está já bastante colonizado. No tanque principal tenho apenas areão de coral e eles segundo a informação que me deram gostam de substractos mais finos.



Tenciono dividi-los pelos 2 refúgios, mas apenas quando a colonização do outro o permitir

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Na minha opinião falta-te um vidro de quebra-bolhas externo... ou seja....
> ..quando a água cai no último compartimento.... vem de cima para baixo... e fica depois em baixo.... ou seja..as bolhas não ficam "presas"..
> Existindo um 3º (mas mais pequeno) vidro  o ar seria aprisionado aí e seria obrigado a vir para a superfície....
> (acho que isto não está lá muito bem explicado .. mas dado o adiantado da hora e sabendo eu que tu estás dentro do assunto... vou assumir que entendeste...)


Se bem entendi é colocar um vidro desta forma:



Será uma coisa destas com um vidro mais baixo para evitar outra queda de água?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

É isso mesmo e posso garantir que resolve mesmo o problema.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Será uma coisa destas com um vidro mais baixo para evitar outra queda de água?


Nem mais!!!
Basta estar mais baixo um bocadinho que a queda do outro lado... A altura de água será sempre nivelada a montante .. assim tens um quebra-bolhas livre de "cascata" ...
... assim sendo eu fazia-o um bocado mais alto que o que tens aí esquematizado para proporcionar um caminho maior de fuga para as bolhas de ar...

Abraços

PS: No fim do esquema seguinte podes ver o que "proponho" ....

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Diogo,
  Como sabes tive alguns problemas do genero e também eu resolvi o problema com uma solução identica á do Pedro, embora tivesse que colocar mais curvas de forma à agua andar para cima e para baixo. Mas o meu problema era mais grave porque tinha que eliminar as micro-bolhas do escumador e não bolhas de maior dimensão como estas provocadas pela queda de agua, quanto maior a bolha mais facilmente vem á superficie. A minha Sump é bastante mais pequena e por isso o caso era mais grave. Coloquei inclusivamente uma placa de acrilico toda perfurada e isto ajudou bastante. A espuma resolve-te dois problemas a criação de bolhas e o barulho da queda de água.
   Parece-me também que tens um nivel muito baixo de água no compartimento das bombas de retorno e se alguma coisa correr mal com o repositor lá ficam as bombas a trabalhar em seco. (A agua que evapora vai-se reflectir exactamente nesse compartimento.) Eu já tive a boia de nivel presa devido ao calcario acumulado... felizmente estava em casa e tenho uma margem de manobra melhor. 
Dizes que não podes aumentar o nivel de agua devido á sump não aguentar a quantidade de agua no caso de falta de luz, se assim for é porque tens demasiada agua no aquario principal e isso quanto a mim deve-se á capacidade das bombas que tens na Sump. Eu tive que colocar uma torneira no retorno de forma a reenviar para a Sump parte da agua que enviaria para cima e olha que apenas tenho uma ocean runner 3500, desta forma consegui controlar o nivel ideal de agua no aqua e na Sump e assim reduzir drasticamente o barulho de agua a correr nos canos, quando mais agua a circular mais barulho. Experimenta a desligar uma das bombas e vê se a agua que está no aquario principal não diminui...
Como sabes não há dois sistemas iguais e apenas te estou a descrever a minha experiencia que pode não ajudar em nada por não se aplicar no teu caso, mas depois de todas as experiencias que fiz sou completamente apoiante da vertente de colocar apenas o minimo indispensavel como bomba de retorno para o aqua. 
  Mais uma vez parabens porque está a ficar excelente.

Um grande abraço,
   Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)com uma solução identica á do Pedro (...)


Ainda bem que o Pedro teve esta ideia... podia ter sido eu...mas foi o Pedro...  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   (brincadeirinha...)




> A espuma resolve-te dois problemas a criação de bolhas e o barulho da queda de água.


E traz o problema da manutenção DIÁRIA ...




> Parece-me também que tens um nivel muito baixo de água no compartimento das bombas de retorno...


Com o terceiro vidro resolve este problema...




> Dizes que não podes aumentar o nivel de agua devido á sump não aguentar a quantidade de agua no caso de falta de luz, se assim for é porque tens demasiada agua no aquario principal


Agora não percebi.... "demasiada água"??
Será que te referes a pouca capacidade de descarga?




> Experimenta a desligar uma das bombas e vê se a agua que está no aquario principal não diminui...


Sim... vai diminuir de certeza ... mas também vai aumentar a que está na sump....

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Ricardo,

 Antes de mais peço desculpa a troca... a ideia foi mesmo tua eu é que fiz confusão. 

Em relação á espuma não há duvida que tem o problema de lavar a espuma regularmente, não é efectivamente a melhor solução mas reduz o barulho da cascata de água. 


Em relação ao resolver o problema do nível de água com o terceiro vidro, é verdade, resolve esse problema, aumenta o nível da agua no compartimento das bombas o pior é que lhe vai originar outro bem mais grave ou seja vai aumentar o nível de água na Sump e se falta a luz lá tem a sala inundada... segundo disse o Diogo com o nível de água actual a coisa já está muito á justa.


Em relação aos outros dois comentários, vou tentar explicar melhor a minha ideia: Se o nível de agua na coluna seca estiver exactamente ao nível do tubo de retorno, como é normal, e se considerares que o pente da coluna é grande o nível da agua pode estar ao nível mais baixo do pente ou estar a um nível muito elevado do pente como deve estar a acontecer no caso do Diogo ( Talvez por esta razão ele diz que quando falta a luz desce uma quantidade tal de agua que a Sump fica praticamente cheia). Se o nível de agua estiver no ponto mais baixo do pente, com uma falta de luz a agua que desce para a Sump é praticamente nula. Esta diferença na minha opinião deve-se á capacidade das bombas de retorno pois se o que é enviado para o aquário for muito menor do que a capacidade da tubagem de volta para a sump e do pente, o nível de agua vai estar sempre no nível mínimo do pente. Será que me fiz entender...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .....Esta diferença na minha opinião deve-se á capacidade das bombas de retorno pois se o que é enviado para o aquário for muito menor do que a capacidade da tubagem de volta para a sump e do pente, o nível de agua vai estar sempre no nível mínimo do pente. Será que me fiz entender......


Confesso que já tinha imaginado que era isso que queria dizer.... mas penso que isso não influencia em nada o "problema" do Diogo. 
Passo a explicar:
O Volume de água no sistema é constante.
Assim sendo uma diminuição na capacidade das bombas de recirculação faria com que a lâmina líquida acima do pente realmente baixasse... mas em compensação o nível na sump seria mais elevado. Excepção feita se o Diogo decidisse "roubar" uns litros ao sistema, claro.
O contrário é igualmente verdade.... uma bomba de 300 l/h seguramente que nem faria altura no pente...mas a sump estaria sempre "cheia"... ou seja ... o volume de água é realmente o mesmo!
Em que caso estaíamos a falar de bombas realmente sobredimensionadas? .. se ao ligar as bombas a sump ficasse sem água! A capacidade de descarga seria então inferior à do caudal gerado pelas bombas de circulação... mas tal não é o caso.
Não concordas Miguel?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Vou mesmo colocar um terceiro vidro na sump que de facto está mal construída! Entretanto, já introduzi os peixes que irão povoar o meu novo Recife...

2 Parachanturus hepatus 
1 Zebrassoma xanthurus 
1 Ctenochaetus striatus
1 Mandarim
1 Donzela

A introdução destes exemplares aconteceu ante-ontem ao final da tarde. Ontem intruduzi um Zebrassoma flavescens e o xanthurus deu-lhe uma valente coça!

Tenciono intruduzir mais 2 ou 3 Ocellaris, ou eventualmente um casal de Premnas de lista amarela já casal formado.

Aqui ficam as fotos dos já residentes (à excepção do flavescens):











Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ontem intruduzi um Zebrassoma flavescens e o xanthurus deu-lhe uma valente coça!


Depois de se darem bem fazem um par espectacular no aquário.... acho que dão uma vida enorme... só comparável a um grande cardume de antias...

PS:Adoro o striatus!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É um C. strigosus. O C. striatus é mais feiote coitado, mas igualmente eficaz a devorar algas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Parabens Diogo. Esse peixes são lindos.   :Palmas:  
Principalmente esse stigosus é demais.  :Pracima:  

Abraços
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto o Rui tem razão - é um strigosus!



O striatus é bem menos interessante...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Poisé... o desafio só estaria completo se conseguisse juntar um Zebrassoma falvescens... Ontem como Vos disse coloquei-o no aquário e quem me visitou (e eu próprio) ficámos muito cépticos quando vimos o xanthurus a atacá-lo selvaticamente!

Hoje quando as luzes se ligaram o cenário era outro - para meu espanto o flavescens andava a nadar pelo aquário...



... e como se não bastasse alimentava-se e conjunto com todo o grupo!!! Apenas o strigosus não consegui apanhar junto, mas garanto-Vos que também lá andava!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente experimentei o novo fundo preto para o meu aqua e de facto gosto mais! O que acham?



Mais uma vez parece que os meus peixes gostam de fotos!!! Aqui fica mais um exemplo...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Gostei mais do fundo preto.
Isso está a ficar muito bonito e os peixes parecem que estão sempre disponíveis para as fotos, muito fotogénicos  :SbOk3:  
Para quando uns corais?

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Muito bom, esses peixes realmente são muito fotogénicos.  :Palmas:  
Diogo de que material é aquele fundo? Ando a ver se arranjo um fundo para o meu sem ser cartolina, gostaria de arranjar um material do género dos poster de aquário, mas ainda não consegui arranjar em azul ou preto só com plantinhas e pedrinhas.  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## José M. Viegas

Só uma pergunta  o teu sistema vai conseguir manter esse mandarim com tão pouco tempo?  :Admirado:  .
 Como sempre disseram que é dificil de alimentar  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Em primeiro lugar obrigado pelos Vossos comentários!




> Para quando uns corais?


Para já só uns corais moles e uns pólipos de parazoanthus que transitaram do sistema antigo - tem que ser com calma até tudo estabilizar!




> Diogo de que material é aquele fundo?


É uma tela preta que comprei numa loja de materiais de contrução.




> Só uma pergunta o teu sistema vai conseguir manter esse mandarim com tão pouco tempo?  .
> Como sempre disseram que é dificil de alimentar


O sistema como vês tem pouco tempo, mas a rocha viva tem mais de 6 anos e portanto tem muita bicharada para o Mandarim se alimentar! De qualquer forma este come comida congelada!

Aqui fica uma foto do aquário já com a introdução dos Ocellaris e com a colocação da Stream Rock mais para a esquerda por forma a icar menos visível e apontada mais para a superfície.





Alguns novos habitantes que não resisti em comprar!



Ocellaris 1



Ocellaris 2

E os 3 Lysmatas amboinensis que mantenho além do debelius que ainda não consegui fotografar!








Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos, 

De facto isto estava a correr muito bem e nada de anormal tinha acontecido! A verdade é que 3 a 4 dias depois de ter colocado os Palhaços no aquário um surto de Cryprocarium instalou-se. 

Já perdi o Zebrassoma flavescens e o strigosus está muito mal! 

Como consequência acabei por fazer testes à água, para tentar verificar se algo de anormal se passava... Aqui ficam os resultados: 

Mg (mg/l) - 1160 
PH (ºPH) - 8,2 
Cálcio (mg/l) - 440 
NO3 (ppm) - 2,5 
NO2 (mg/l) - 0,3/0,9 
KH (ºdKH) - 7 
PO4 (ppm) - 0,1 
Salinidade (ppm) - 1026 
Temp (ºC) - 29 

Tenho já o repositor automático a funcionar, bem como o reactor de kalk (o Kh deverá subir nos próximos dias!). Graças aos 2 refúgios não tenho grandes variações de PH durante a noite, mantendo-se estável sempre entre 8.1 e 8.2. 

Tenho alguns nitritos na água que penso serem provenientes da morte do flavescens (que ainda não encontrei), bem como da natural morte de 2 ou 3 ermitas. 

Ainda estou sem Chiller e de facto não há grande coisa a fazer a não ser alimentar bem os peixes e esperar que superem esta crise! 

Um choque osmótico que poderia ser uma das soluções, mataria todos os invertebrados que tenho já no aquário bem como a Rocha Viva. Cobre também não é viável num aquário já montado. 

Já lhes dei uma mistura de algumas comidas com alho e vou adicionar também algum sumo de limão... vamos ver o que se consegue fazer!

Abraço, 
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu recomendaria adicionar alho a comida, kent tambem tem um produto Garlic Extreme que pode ser adicionado a comida para fortalecer seu sistema immunologico. E sempre problema quando nao fazemos Quarentena a novas adicoes ao aquario sempre ha o perigo de parasitas serem introduzidos ao sistema.

Recentemente adicionei um Chelmon rostratus que nao pos em quarentena por causa de ser um peixe muito sensivel e ele introduziu Crypto Irritans tambem ao meu aquario perdi um lindo Cirrhilabrus scottorum  :Icon Cry:  

Tenho adicionado alho a comida e a maioria dos peixes tem recuperado da infecao incluindo o Chelmon...desejo-te boa sorte Diogo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Alem da sugestão do alho já sugerida, a minha opinião é que deverias diminuir a salinidade ao aquario, como ainda não tens corais no aquario não terias problemas e a uma mais baixa salinidade conseguias ter mais oxigénio no aquario o que ajudaria os peixes.

Um amigo pessoal de França, ficou muito surpreendido quando lhe falei que usualmente usamos uma salinidade de 1.025 a 1.026, isso não é muito usual por lá. Ele tem uma loja e bastante experiência e recomenda salinidades de 1.022 a 1.023 ou até mais baixas.

Pessoalmente desde que passei a usar salinidades mais baixas observei melhorias significativas no aspecto saudável dos peixes. Como sabes o problema não é própriamente a salinidade  a que "rola" o aquario mas sim as variações de salinidade a que ele é submetido.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Desde o meu último post os peixes melhoraram e depois voltaram a piorar! Penso que hoje quando chegar a casa vou ter mais um triste espectáculo - desta vez dev ter morrido o strigosus tendo em conta a saúde dele ontem à noite. 

Provavelmente vou fazer um tratamento de choque com cobre aos peixes que estão ainda a comer. Tal como o Rui Ferreira de Almeida me aconselhor, vou colocar os peixes noutro aquário e fazer um tratamento durante pelo menos 1 mês - os que não apresentam sintomas coloco num segundo aquário e deixo ficar o aquário sem peixes pelo menos também 1 mês para que os trofontes morram de vez sem hospedeiros...

De qualquer forma obrigado pela dica que vou também implementar. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao recomendaria manter SG abaixo de 1.023 especialmente se mantem-mos invertebrados, se for um aquario de apenas de apenas peixes nao e problema, mas nao num recife, ao longo termo sera prejudicial na minha opiniao. 

Por exemplo no Mar Vermelho donde muitos dos peixes que encontramos no hobby se originem o SG e 1.028. Manter SG baixo so vai eliminar parasitas se estiver por volta de 1.009 por pelo menos 4 semanas. 

Muitos lojistas aqui nos EUA mantem um SG de 1.017 nos aquarios de peixes porque pensem que controla parasitas mas isto e mito.

De qualquer maneira penso que tens um bom plano Diogo, embora Cobre nao e o meu metodo preferido mas trabalha, boa sorte.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Também tinha essa ideia!

O strigosus realmente não aguentou e morreu!   :Icon Cry:  Depois de uma desesperante procura pelo cadáver e depois de ter que tirar cerca de metade da RV do aquário, optei por fazer um novo layout tendo em conta as sugestões que muitos dos que cá estiveram, nomeadamente o Rui Ferreira de Almeida deram...

Vejam o resultado e digam de Vossa justiça!





O lado esquerdo com o novo túnel!

De notar que cerca de 25 kg de RV foram para a sump.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - os peixes estão a comer mas ainda debilitados. Ainda não sei bem o que fazer - vou esperar mais uns dias!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo
De Facto foram demasiados peixes para um sistema que apesar de tudo era novo..
QUanto ao layout acho que  o lado esquerdo pode ser melhorado, pois há ali uma zona que se nota ainda um pouco de rocha amontoada.
Acho que dá para fazer uma coisa mais gira mantendo o aquario amplo  :Smile:  o Molho da Direita acho que ficaria melhor sendo mais largo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> De Facto foram demasiados peixes para um sistema que apesar de tudo era novo..


Eu nao concordo ! De acordo com o que Diogo disse a RV e bem madura, ele a tem ja alguns anos. O problema e nao por de Quarentena os {Tangs}especialmente o Paracanthurus hepatus que e um peixe muito sujeito a infecao de Crypto Irritans.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Roberto
Na minha opinião não é so a rocha que torna um aquário maduro ou não... Se fores montar um aquario de raiz e inicio, e comprares rocha viva já maturada de outros aquarios, não é por isso que terás o aquario automaticamente ciclado, poderás ter um ciclo mais rapido, mas ele terá que existir.

Existem bastante mais coisas que tornam um aquário maduro, como a água, refugio, areia (dsb) etc.

No caso do Diogo, e pela experiencia que tive, colocando apenas um peixe doente num aquário ja bastante bem estabelecido teria logo mais hipoteses de sobrevivencia á partida. Sò pelo facto do Diogo ter colocado os seus peixes num ambiente diferente (layout, luz, etc), mesmo com iguais condiçoes de agua, pode ser um factor de stress que fragiliza os peixes que tinha á ja algum tempo.
Eu prefiro colocar um peixe, ver como as coisas correm, se está bem ou nao etc. e só passado algum tempo (1 mesito ou 2) colocar um outro peixe.
Colocar alguns peixes quase em simultaneo torna-se um risco muito maior.
Todos sabemos que um peixe estabelecido e com algum tempo no nosso aquario nao adoece tao facilmente como um peixe recem chegado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gil ja fiz transferencia de um aquario para outro maior usando toda a agua, RV, e uma percentagem do substrato antigo e de acordo com os testes que fiz nao notei nenhum ciclo, so tive no inicio cyano que acredito veio de mexer no substrato, mas desapareceu em algumas semanas.

Eu concordo contigo que idealmente nao e bom adicionar muitos peixes de uma vez, mas no caso de {Tangs} para nao haver problemas de territorio, na minha opiniao e bom adicina-los ao mesmo tempo. O problema e que Crypto foi introduzido no aquario e mesmo num aquario ja maduro sem nenhum stress e com excelente qualidade de agua qualquer peixe exposto ao parasita esta sujeito a ficar infectado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Na minha opinião têm os dois razão! De facto o aquário está incrivelmente estável em todos os parâmetros dada a sua "idade"! O facto de ter colocado os peixes todos de uma vez tem a ver apenas com o facto de serem extremamente territoriais (tal como o Roberto diz) e só assim poderia garantir a sua adaptação.

Estou convencido que se tivesse adicionado os peixes 1 ou 2 meses mais tarde poderia acontecer o mesmo - na minha opinião ninguém está livre de uma crise de Crypto...

Aqui ficam umas fotos dos peixes e da sua condição:



O xanthurus ainda com algumas marcas mas em recuperação.



Um dos hepatus, já com sinais de franca recuperação (nota-se ainda o olho ligeiramente baço. Este olho esteve já completamente inchado!)



Um dos palhaços também quase sem marcas.

Aproveito este post para colocar uma foto de uns bicharocos com cerca de 2 mm de diâmetro que têm aparecido nas zonas escuras do aqua, sump e refúgio - alguém sabe o que podem ser?



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas diogo 





> Estou convencido que se tivesse adicionado os peixes 1 ou 2 meses mais tarde poderia acontecer o mesmo - na minha opinião ninguém está livre de uma crise de Crypto...


O que referi é que preferia coloca-los com esse espaçamento de  tempo salvaguardando a sua adaptação ao aquário o que de certeza minimizaria muito os possiveis estragos de uma crise de cryptorion. Acho que a questão territorial poderia ser resolvida com a colocação dos peixes mais pacificos em 1º lugar (Implicaria a entrada do xanturus em ultimo)  :Smile: 

Quanto aos bichos nao te sei dizer exactamente o que são.. o que te posso dizer é que até aos 4 - 5 meses de aquário tinha dessas coisas em grande quantidade nos vidros do aquario (mas em maior quantidade nos primeiros 3 meses). 
De um momento para o outro desapareceram  :Smile:  acho que com o tempo vai-te acontecer a mesma coisa.
Nunca cheguei a perceber o que eram , mas andavam nas zonas do vidro com mais algas, nao sei se será disso que se alimentam...

Mais uma razão para eu afirmar que a maturação do aquario engloba mais coisas que a maturação da rocha viva  :Wink:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil


Sinceramente confesso que não acho que tenha sido o problema da adição dos peixes a causa do problema do Diogo, aliás como sabes isso poderia acontecer seja de que maneira for, mesmo que quarentenas bem feitas.

Eu pessoalmente não faço nem nunca fiz quarentenas. Penso que o mais importante passa mesmo pela confiança onde adquirimos os peixes.

É sabido que normalmente os lojistas (que estão permanentemente) cargas de peixes, têm de se defender de surtos de doenças (pelo menos as mais usuais e controláveis) como tal usam cobre, baixas salinidades e outros truques para tratar os peixes que recebem. Esta solução (e bem em meu entender) faz com que nem sempre os peixes reajam da melhor maneira quando entram nos nossos aquarios.

Como evitarmos ou pelo menos minorarmos este choque é uma das nossas funções como aquaristas responsáveis.

Uma aclimatização muito bem bem feita a meu ver, é fundamental. É certo que nem todos temos a paciência para esperar 45 minutos, uma hora ou até mais para fazermos a aclimatização mais correcta. Não podemos esquecer que há peixes mais sensiveis que outros e uns necessitam de um maior tempo de aclimatização que outros tambem.

Pessoalmente, sempre fiz a aclimatização em cloranfenicol, mas mesmo assim não escapei a que um Hepathus apanhasse ictio. Felismente com o tempo acabou por desaparecer.

Os peixes são submetidos a um enorme stress desde a sua colecta, ao seu transporte e entrada nos aquarios dos lojistas (isto quando não passam préviamente por algum distribuidor. Não esqueçamos que o peixe normalmente deixa de ser alimentado 3 e mais dias antes de ser exportado, para que não faça as suas necessidades fisiológicas nos saquinhos onde são enfiados durante a viagem, pois isso iria detriorar em muito a agua do transporte onde vem, que além de muitas vezes já ser pouca durante o tranporte, ainda vai ser submetida á respiração do animal que lhe vai consumir quase todo o oxigénio (e por vezes mesmo todo).

Por tudo isto é essencial que um aquarista responsável não compre peixes logo á chegada, mas sim lhes dê tempo para que se possam recompor no lojista ou no importador.

Quanto ao caso do Diogo, penso que o problema foi mesmo o choque osmótico a que os peixes foram sujeitos. Não é facil encontar lojas com densidades de 1.025/1.026 por isso o meu "palpite" vai mesmo para o choque osmótico que os peixes receberem aquando a entrada no aquario do Diogo.

Recordo que a rocha estava mais que maturada e que o Diogo usou agua natural se não estou em erro. Claro que estou a confiar na qualidade da agua, se bem que eu sou um descrente na agua natural (pelo menos no modo como usualmente oiço ser colectada) mas isso já é outro assunto.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se num aquario de Q nos usamos hyposalinity ou cobre e mantem-mos nos peixes la por pelo menos 4 semanas *nunca* teremos problemas com crypto, estejam eles debaixo de stress ou nao boa qualidade de agua ou nao nao interessa nao ficarao infectados. 

O problema e que alguns peixes sao muito sensiveis especialmente a transportacao e por isso muitas vezes um periodo de quarentena nao vao aguentar especialmente se o aquario de Q nao esta bem estabelizado.

Desculpa de desviar o topico Diogo  :Whistle:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Roberto, aquilo que tu afirmas, e já lemos os dois seguramente todos os artigos de 1 a 5 sobre Cryptocarium e os avanços recentes, na minha opinião é apenas uam verdade virtual ou teorica. Nunca poderas afirmar que uma quarentena mesmo perfeita e com um tratamento rigoroso possa eliminar totalmente todos os parasitas . Reduzes é drasticamentre as probabilidades.


Para entendermos as vantagens e as limitações da quarentena, devemos ter presentes alguns conceitos : 

Peixe doente - peixe infectado que apresenta sintomas de doença como sejam, lesões na pele ( pontos brancos por exemplo), comiçhão,perda de apetite ,respiração dificil etc. 
Peixe portador - peixe infectado sem sintomas visíveis 
Imunidade parcial - resistençia do peixe à doença, isto é, o peixe pode ser infectado mas o numero de parasitas manytem-se tão baixo que não provoca sintomas 
Aquario hospital - onde se fazem tratamentos 
Aquario quarentena- onde se faz isolamento e vigilançia 
Na pratica ,infelizmente existem sim aquarios quarentena hospital. 

Objectivo da quarentena - detectar doenças para impedir a sua introdução no aquário principal, nomeadamente de Cryptocarium e oodinium. 
Tempo ideal de quarentena -6 semanas sendo 4 o minimo baseado no tempo de incubação destas doenças em função do ciclo de vida. 


Perfeito até aqui, mas... 
A limitação da eficácia da quarentena reside no facto de nem todos os peixes portadores mostrarem a doença neste periodo , devido nomeadamente à imunidade parcial. 
Solução aparente - tratar todos os peixes com cobre e ou hiposalinidade durante 3 semanas. Não é fácil, exige tempo, testes e saber se o peixe tolera . Um pexe aguenta bem um aquário de quarentena com rocha e algas par começar a comer ,mas um aquário hospital ,quase esteril a levar cobre ou a fazer hiposalinidade não é fácil. 

Conclusão : a quarenten avale a pena e constitui a melhor arma para evitar a introdução de doenças mas não tenhamos a veleidade de pensar que é 100% eficaz. 
Além disso teremos que quarentenar tudo , peixes , rocha e corais , para prevenir a introdução de formas infestantes. Logo teriamos que ter um aquario de quarentena montado à imagem do recife e um aquário hospital para tratar os peixes que exibem sintomas ou todos. 
Não é fácil, requere espaço e algum investimento. 
Quarentenar peixes pequenos é relativamente fácil ,mas peixes grande é outra loiça. 
Mais 2 coisas para refletirmos: 
E aqueles casos que fazemos um tratamento com cobre durante 3 semanas ou com hipopsalinidade. Como podemos afirmar que realmente exterminamos os parasitas todos, que não sobrou nem um enquistado? 
Por outro lado pegamos num cirurgião mais dificil, tipo aquiles ou leucosternum e cococamo-lo no aquario de quarentena que por razões obvias não é grande , não tem tanta corrente como desejavel, nem rocha viva com algas para o bicho começar a alimentar-se. Será que vai aguentar um mês neste aquário? 

Devemos logo começar por comprar peixes a comer par que possam enfrentar um periodo de quarentena num aquario menos que ideal. 

Eu compro peixes de boa saude na minha loja e não faço quarentena em casa, mas recomendo que seja feita. Eu não tenho disponibilidade para a fazer correctamente, como acho que deve ser feita, com tratamento de pelo menos 3 semanas com cobre e salinidade com medições diárias e em aquarios hospital com tamanhos adequados para manter um peixe como um A. leucosternum vivo. Por isso não a faço. Procuro apostar na imunidade parcial e num grande numero de corais que supostamente ingerem grande parte das formas infestantes dos parasitas interrompendo o ciclo e dando tempo ao peixe para constituir defesas. Esta teoria que se verifica na pratica muitas vezes ,como por exemplo pessoas como o Nilsen e o Carlinhos das acroporas verificaram que colocando um peixe mesmo doente num aquario de recife equilibrado cheio de corais ,eles muitas vezes recuperam, não está demonstrada nem se sabe realmente porque isto acontece , mas acontece. 
Claro que estamos a falar de Cryptocarium porque no caso do Amyloodinium é muito mais grave e o curso da doença é muito mais rápido e devastador.

Cump. 
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> E aqueles casos que fazemos um tratamento com cobre durante 3 semanas ou com hipopsalinidade. Como podemos afirmar que realmente exterminamos os parasitas todos, que não sobrou nem um enquistado?


Se notares no foto Rui o cyclo de crypto tem varios estagios e hypo do elimina no estagio {free swimming} nao elimina o parasita enquanto esta no peixe nao digo que e impossivel alguns sobreviver mas no passado usei o metodo hypo no meu Paracanthurus hepatus e ficou completamente livre do parasita nunca viu nenhum sintoma.

Phto courtesy ATJ
 





> Procuro apostar na imunidade parcial e num grande numero de corais que supostamente ingerem grande parte das formas infestantes dos parasitas interrompendo o ciclo e dando tempo ao peixe para constituir defesas. Esta teoria que se verifica na pratica muitas vezes ,como por exemplo pessoas como o Nilsen e o Carlinhos das acroporas verificaram que colocando um peixe mesmo doente num aquario de recife equilibrado cheio de corais ,eles muitas vezes recuperam, não está demonstrada nem se sabe realmente porque isto acontece , mas acontece.


Concordo completamente com isto e tenho experiencia de isto acontecer, mas a sempre um ou dois mais sensiveis que perdemos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo parece-me ser algum tipo de Hydroid...

http://www.seawater.no/fauna/Nesledyr/apolemia.htm

----------


## Gil Miguel

So para acrescentar que os meus 2 primeiros peixes (vulpinus e o premnas) depois de atravessarem 2 crises de crypto. aqui no aquario, apresentaram resistencia total mesmo com presença de peixes bastante infectados, ou seja, pareciam estar totalmente imunes ao parasita.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Se notares no foto Rui o cyclo de crypto tem varios estagios e hypo do elimina no estagio {free swimming} nao elimina o parasita enquanto esta no peixe nao digo que e impossivel alguns sobreviver


Roberto, eu conheço bem o ciclo, tive que o decorar em parasitologia, o problema é saber se todos os trofontes desaparecem do peixe durante o tratamento passando a tomontes. Será que não ficam alguns enquistados num estado quiescente?Basta sobrar 1 ou 2 e difiicilmente são visíveis. Existem casos de Cryptocarium em aquários que não tiveram novas introduções de peixes há 2 anos e de repente reaparece. A unica explicação é que existam peixes portadores com parasitas enquistados num estado dormente ou que o nível de infecção seja tão ligeiros que o aquariofilista nãio detecte um ou 2 pontos brancos que ocorram ocasionalmente, mas que se a imunidade baixa por algum motivo temos uma recidiva.
Mas repito eu sou a favor da quarentena . On problema é faze-la bem com hiposalinidade ou cobre. Ou seja não será uma quarentena mas sim um  ptratamento preventivo. E o outro problema é aguentar um Mes um peixe mais sensivel num aquario pequeno e "pouco natural".
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Roberto e Rui - obrigado pelos Vossos contributos - sem dúvida que enriquecem muito este tópico!




> Diogo parece-me ser algum tipo de Hydroid....


Pode ser um hydroid mas não me parece o que está no link!




> Quanto ao caso do Diogo, penso que o problema foi mesmo o choque osmótico a que os peixes foram sujeitos. Não é facil encontar lojas com densidades de 1.025/1.026 por isso o meu "palpite" vai mesmo para o choque osmótico que os peixes receberem aquando a entrada no aquario do Diogo.


Os primeiros peixes que introduzi no aquário vieram da Redfish, onde estavam há mais de 1 ano e tive o cuidado de fazer medições exactas a densidade e Ph da água, quer de origem, quer de destino - eram iguais!

Já os palhaços forma comprados na Waterlife e aparentemente estavam bem - aí não tive o cuidado de verificar os parâmetros, mas fiz uma aclimatização muito demorada - cerca de 1 hora.

Não consigo assim avaliar qual terá sido a causa...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Diogo.

Esses "bichos" que tens a crescer junto ao vidro são larvas de um pequeno animal parecido às sebellas, só que uma especie muito mais pequena, desconheço o seu nome cientifico.

Crescem muito rapidamente, e se não forem retirados do vidro na sua fase larval teram de ser raspados um dia mais tarde à semelhança da coralina.

Deixo aqui uma foto para que possas ver o seu efeito em zonas que não tenham muita manutenção:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Existem casos de Cryptocarium em aquários que não tiveram novas introduções de peixes há 2 anos e de repente reaparece.


Sera que forem tratados com cobre ou hypo antes de serem adicionados ao aquario principal ? 

Se nao mesmo peixes que temos a anos podem ser "hosts" e transportar o parasita para o aquario sem absolutamente nenhum sintoma e pode nao afetar nenhum membro do aquario por anos, so se torna evidente debaixo de algum "stressor" talvez perder electricidade e haver uma fluctucao drastica de temperatura, choque de ph etc.

 Eu falei com o escritor daqueles 5 artigos sobre crypto e ele indicou que embora stress nao causa crypto os peixes que estao debaixo de stress costumam a ser os primeiros a demonstrar os sintomas por cause dum sistema immunologico mais fraco muitas vezes levando os peixes saudaveis a ficarem infectados.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Eu falei com o escritor daqueles 5 artigos sobre crypto e ele indicou que embora stress nao causa crypto os peixes que estao debaixo de stress costumam a ser os primeiros a demonstrar os sintomas por cause dum sistema immunologico mais fraco muitas vezes levando os peixes saudaveis a ficarem infectados.


É claro que o Cryptocarium não aparece por geração espontanea. Antes de mais para que os pontos brancos apareçam o parasita protozoario ,unicelular flagelado teve que ser introduzido através de um peixe doente, portador são ou através de água ou rocha viva ou coarais contendo tomontes ou tomitos. 

O stress apenas diminui a imunidade, atraves de uma produção cronicamente aumentada  de adrenalina que por sua vez estimula a produção de cortizona que em niveis elevados diminui a resposta do sistema imunitario. Se existirem parasitas presentes eles começam a multiplicar-se e a fixar-se nos peixes sem controlo.

O que aconteceu no aquario do Diogo foi simplesmente isto :
1 - Existiam peixes portadores sãos
2 - Com a mudança, o novo ambiente, provavelmente as variações de temperatura que o Diogo foi tentando baixar, a iluminação ,etc provocou de algum modo stress que diminuiu a imunidade naturarl entretanto adquirida. Como não havia mecanismos de controlar a expansão da infecção ,como corais, ozono, Uv ,aspiração do fundo etc que diminuissem a quantidade de tomontes e tomitos, a infecção espalhou-se. É uma questão de equilibrio.
Acontece a todos, amim também aconteceu e perdi 5 peixes.
Claro que se tivesse feito um tratamento preventivo de um mês a todos os peixes isto não teria acontecido. E se tivesse o aquario com muitos corais ou ozono, ou UVs ,se calhar a infecção teria sido contida mais cedo.
É claro que é muito dificil não introduzirmos Cryptocarium no aquário mas não é impossivel.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 1 - Existiam peixes portadores sãos
> 2 - Com a mudança, o novo ambiente, provavelmente as variações de temperatura que o Diogo foi tentando baixar, a iluminação ,etc provocou de algum modo stress que diminuiu a imunidade naturarl entretanto adquirida. Como não havia mecanismos de controlar a expansão da infecção ,como corais, ozono, Uv ,aspiração do fundo etc que diminuissem a quantidade de tomontes e tomitos, a infecção espalhou-se. É uma questão de equilibrio


Sim concordo   :SbSourire:  




> Acontece a todos, amim também aconteceu e perdi 5 peixes.


Ja perdi muito mais e por isso fiz muita pesquiza sobre este maldito parasita, infelizmente existe muitos mitos sobre este topico.

Agora voltamos ao maravilhoso aquario que Diogo esta montando e desejo boa sorte na melhora dos seus peixes.

Cumps
Roberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Voltando então ao aquário, porque espero não ter que falar mais nesta parasitose!!!

Durante as últimas 24 horas resolvi tirar algumas medições relativas à temperatura... 

Aqui fica uma relação de todos os equipamentos susceptíveis de aumentar a temperatura no aquário: 

*Equipamentos/ Potência (W)/ Código*  

Iluminação Principal HQI/ 500W - IP1 
Iluminação Principal PC´s/ 84W - IP2 
Iluminação Refúgio (PC´s 2 x 36w)/ 72W IR 
Bombas Circulação (Tunze Stream 6100 + 2 x Turbelle 7400/2)/ 133W - BC 
Bombas Retorno (2 x Eheim 1262)/ 160W - BR 
Bomba Alimentação Escumador (Eheim 1060)/ 65W - BAE 
Bomba Circulação Escumador (Aquamedic OR 3500)/ 65W - BCE 
Bomba Alimentação Refúgio Superior (Rena 1000 l/h)/ 18W - BAR 
Bomba UV (Rena 1000 l/h)/ 18W - BUV 
UV (lâmpada)/ 30W - UV 
Refrigerador/ 450W - REFR 

*Total (em Watts) 1595*  

Sem o Chiller ligado (apenas com as ventoínhas) e durante 24 horas esta é a evolução da temperatura com um dia como o de hoje (35ºC) 

*Hora - Temp.ºC - Equipamentos Ligados*  

8,00 - 27,20ºC - IR;BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV 
12,00 - 27,40ºC - IR; BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV 
16,00 - 27,80ºC - BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV; UV; IP2 
20,00 - 28,00ºC - BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV; IP2; IP1 
24,00 - 29,50ºC - BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV; IP2; IP1 
4,00 - 28,00ºC - IR; BC; BR; BAE; BCE; BAR; BUV 

Com o refrigerador ligado e regulado para 27ºC ele apenas funciona cerca de 15 minutos cada hora (entre as 20 e as 4 da manhã - altura em que as HQI´s estão ligadas) para manter a temperatura em entre 27 e 28ºC (uma vez que a temperatura da água no aquário em relação à regulação do chiller difere 1ºC). 

Perante este cenário vou não só comprar mais ventoínhas para as colocar em locais estratégicos, facilitando a circulação do ar dentro do armário, como tenciono equacionar a compra de uma ou duas bombas de retorno externas - sem dúvida que a existência das 2 bombas de retorno Eheim 1262 com 80W cada, serão uma grande fonte de calor. Tenciono também retirar a Eheim 1060 e alimentar o escumador através de um dos retornos. 

Um abraço, 
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Perfeito Diogo. Excelente metodo de diagnostico. Entre 27 e 28 é bom . Eu mantenho o meu aquario a 27 como te tinha dito. Os coaris crescem mais ráoido porque aumenta o metabolismo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Penso que as ventionhas que colocastes directamente sobre o bordo do aquario são mais funcionais do que propriamente a que tens na parte de cima do teu aquario por cima da iluminária. Não achas que te poderá enviar muito calor para o aquario?

Como sabes tambem quanto mais alta é a temperatura melhores são as condições para o aprecimento de bactérias maléficas no aquario. Essa temperatura apenas a considero aceitável, não boa, mas isso tambem tu o sabes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Penso que as ventionhas que colocastes directamente sobre o bordo do aquario são mais funcionais do que propriamente a que tens na parte de cima do teu aquario por cima da iluminária. Não achas que te poderá enviar muito calor para o aquario?


Tens razão Julio! Tencionava retirá-la e colocar mais entre a água e a calha. Infelizmente esta não cabe!

Abraço e obrigado pela dica,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A proposito da temperatura e da mesma discussão noutro forum no topico do Diogo

28 º - existem hoje em dia muitos aquariofilistas de recife que praticam estas temperaturas mais elevadas; eu uso 27º como target . As vantagens saõ: 
- o metabolismo dos corais aumenta e eles crescem mais rapidamente 
- hoje em dia desde as maldivas ao mar vermelho ( na indonesia não sei porque nunca mergulhei lá ) temos temperaturas de 28º constantes até aos 20m de profundidade durante grande parte do ano. 
As desvantagens serão : 
-um intervalo de segurança mais apertado 
- umas condições de água mais exigentes em virtude dessa mesma aceleração do metabolismo. 

Fotoperíodo- Eu tenho 8 horas sa HQI acesas e estou a pensar reduzir para 6 horas , evidentemente deixando as PL ou T5 acesas 12 horas. 

Digam de vossa justiça!

Cump. 
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

RHF:




> Temperature impacts reef aquarium inhabitants in a variety of ways. First and foremost, the animals' metabolic rates rise as temperature rises. They may consequently use more oxygen, carbon dioxide, nutrients, calcium and alkalinity at higher temperatures. This higher metabolic rate can also increase both their growth rate and waste production at higher temperatures.
> 
> Another important impact of temperature is on the chemical aspects of the aquarium. The solubility of dissolved gases such as oxygen and carbon dioxide, for example, changes with temperature. Oxygen, in particular, can be a concern because it is less soluble at higher temperature....In most instances, trying to match the natural environment in a reef aquarium is a worthy goal. Temperature may, however, be a parameter that requires accounting for the practical considerations of a small closed system. Looking to the ocean as a guide for setting temperatures in reef aquaria may present complications, because corals grow in such a wide range of temperatures. Nevertheless, Ron Shimek has shown in a previous article that the greatest variety of corals are found in water whose average temperature is about 83-86° F....
> All things considered, those natural guidelines leave a fairly wide range of acceptable temperatures. I keep my aquarium at about 80-81° F year-round. I am actually more inclined to keep the aquarium cooler in the summer, when a power failure would most likely warm the aquarium, and higher in winter, when a power failure would most likely cool it.
> 
> All things considered, I recommend temperatures in the range of 76-83° F unless there is a very clear reason to keep it outside that range.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> um intervalo de segurança mais apertado


Rui, em minha opinião não há margem a estas temperaturas. Quanto as temperaturas que falas:




> - hoje em dia desde as maldivas ao mar vermelho ( na indonesia não sei porque nunca mergulhei lá ) temos temperaturas de 28º constantes até aos 20m de profundidade durante grande parte do ano.


Sim é verdade. Mas tambem é verdade é que a maioria desses corais estão a morrer.

Em minha opinião as temperaturas deveriam andar entre os 24 e os 26 graus.

Isto precisamente para termos margens de manobra. Como sabes quanto maior for a temperatura no aquario tambem menor é a capacidade de retermos o oxigénio na agua, o que muitas das vezes faz com que os animais tenham uma respiração mais ofegante, contribuindo assim para pior qualidade de vida. Tambem sabes que nos aquario que "rolam" a maiores temperaturas, apesar de termos um maior crescimento de corais, esse crescimento nem sempre é saudável. Observa-se por vezes que os esqueletos formados para alem de frágeis, aparentam ter um crescimento "irregular" e "disforme"

Tenho a consciªencia da dificuldade de manter aquarios com "potentes" iluminações a estas temperaturas, mas isso não nos pode servir de argumentação para nos auto-convencer de que até nem faz mal.

Penso eu de que....

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio conforme mencionado por RHF a maior variedade de Corais vem de areas donde a temp media e de 28*C a 30*C eu entendo o problema de oxygenio dissolvido especialmente se perdemos electricidade. Eu gostaria muito que notasses o livro de Eric Borneman "Aquarium Corals" e la tem um foto dum recife durante a mare baixa completamente exposto ao ar e ao sol com temp  acima de 32*c e mesmo inacreditavel  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

É verdade Roberto, mas.....

A morte generalizada que sabemos existir actualmente é precisamente por essas temperaturas. Não esqueçamos tambem que esse corais que ficam expostos são normalmente determinadas espécies que estão perto da praia e que estão preparados para resistir as subidas e baixas de marés que os deixam expostos nessas alturas. Não podemos é generalizar isso para a diversidade quer usualmente temos nos nossos tanques.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Por isso disse e cito-me:



> umas condições de água mais exigentes em virtude dessa mesma aceleração do metabolismo


Ou seja ,temos que estar mais atentos e  fazer uma manutenção mais rigorosa.Isto significa maior potencial redox ( circulação +escumação +carvão activado ) + calcio+ alcalinidade, - nitratos,-fosfatos etc

Olha Juca que ainda há uma semana estiveram amigos meus a mergulhar em Sham el Sheik num local onde mergulahmos há 4 anos e os coaris estão bem. Nas maldivas aconteceu o El nino há uns anos e agora os corais estão em recuperação. mas é claro que o aquecimento global juntamente com a eutrofização devido ao exceso de nutrientes vão conduzir inexoravelmente à morte dos recifes. É apenas uma questão de tempo ,infelizmente.
 Eu gosto do limite superio, 27º e com menos oscilações.Mas para quem tiver menos condições em termos de equipamento e menso experiençia concordo que seja melhor manter nos 25 a 26º.24 acho muito baixo, a não ser que se mantenham especies do Atlantico .
Cump.
Rui
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rui

Temos nas nossas FAQ´s um artigo, que tal como todos os outros pode ser discutivel do nosso amigo e colaborador Ricardo Miozzo, que penso ter alguma informação interessante. Eu pelo menos tenho-o como um dos melhores e mais conceituados aquaristas brasileiros com quem muito tenho aprendido.

Espreita o tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?faq...item_ricardo14

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Terminei o tratamento com o Oodinex e infelizmente não há grandes melhoras - os peixes continuam infectados! Fiz hoje mais uma grande TPA com aspiração do fundo e voltei a colocar o carvão e a UV a funcionar - o tempo dirá o que vai acontecer!

Finalmente consegui fazer as alterações em relação à colocação das ventoínhas e de facto a temperatura baixou para os 26ºC sem auxílio do chiller!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:









Entretanto fiz alguns cortes nas macroalgas do refúgio 1 (o segundo na sump ainda não está activo) e coloquei alguma camarinha com o objectivo de que esta se reproduza e alimente os peixes...





Hoje fui às compras e aqui ficam as fotos das novas aquisições - tudo ainda corais fáceis de manter por forma a assegurar a sua subsistência...



Algué sabe o que isto é? Suspeito que seja um tipo de Clavulária, mas...











Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem não coloquei uma foto geral do reef! Aqui está ela...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Santos

sim senhor!!!!
está a ficar um aquario 5 estrelas, parabens
essas novas aquisições sao lindas.
vai colocando fotos da evolução dos corais 

Grande Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo
2 questões:
Sabes dizer-me a espécie dos caracois que surgem na 9º foto senão tou em erro? Tambem tenho alguns e nunca os consegui identificar.

As camarinhas reproduzem-se nos nossos aquários ??

Quanto ao coral mole que referes é de facto Clavularia Spp. Quando tiverem maiores ficam com um aspecto mais giro  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,




> Sabes dizer-me a espécie dos caracois que surgem na 9º foto senão tou em erro? Tambem tenho alguns e nunca os consegui identificar.


Até hoje e depois de muito procurar o que encontrei mais próximo são os Pusiostoma sp 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...cfm?pCatId=565




> As camarinhas reproduzem-se nos nossos aquários


Não faço puto ideia - estas vinham cheias de ovos, vamos ver se voltam a ter - estão no refúgio e são excelentes a limpar os detritos...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Santos

boas
quanto à reproducao de camarinha, elas reproduzem-se sim ( pelo menos no meu )

tenho milhares de "pequenitos" no meu , tanto na sump como no aqua

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> quanto à reproducao de camarinha, elas reproduzem-se sim ( pelo menos no meu )
> 
> tenho milhares de "pequenitos" no meu , tanto na sump como no aqua


Ora aí está uma boa notícia!   :Pracima:  

Aqui vão mais fotos e mais novidades...

Hoje foi a Euphylia parancora que estava em casa do Duarte e que finalmente veio para a sua casa definitiva.







Também uns novos dicossomas sp.



e alguns promenores...



E uma das tuas meninas Miguel - quase com o dobro do tamanho!!  :Palmas:  



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Viva!
Isso está a compor-se.  :Pracima:  
Continua a manternos actualizados.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sei que estão fartos das minhas fotos e do meu aquário, mas aqui vão mais novidades...

Primeiro, o aquário visto de frente e de lado:






E as novidades...

Uma Nephthea



Um pé de Euphylia divisa de pontas brancas - a maior ainda não abriu (depois coloco fotos)



E o canto dos Rodhactis e actinodiscus



Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo

Essa Nephthea è fotossintetisante?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,




> Essa Nephthea è fotossintetisante?


Ora aí está uma boa pergunta!! Não faço puto ideia!!! Vou ter que verificar, pois ainda não consegui encontrar a espécie e na Loja apenas me disseram que era uma Nephthea spp (que conveninete!!!)

Abraço e obrigado pela dica,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Diogo,

A Nephtea é da família da Capnella (ou vice-versa, se não estuo em erro, ambos Nephteridiae) e alimenta-se das secreções da zooxantelas.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Parabens Diogo, tal como o anterior esta espetacular quer o projecto quer a montagem.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
gostava de saber onde se arranja esses dispersores 

obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo
Eu coloquei a questão porque essa Nephthea parece-me uma Nepthea não fotossintetisante, o que se for o caso, será realmente complicado mantê-la a longo Prazo. de qualquer maneira observa o comportamento dela em relação 
a luz.

Normalmente as Neptheas Muito Coloridas, Tal como as dendronephtheas, Stereonephtheas, Scleroneptheas Etc. são dos corais mais dificeis de manter, mesmo mais que alguns duros como as Gonioporas. Tem uma alimentação muito especifica e complexa que não conseguimos reproduzir nos nossos aquários. È um Erro elas existirem na loja... Mas claro continuam a ser vendidas como se nada fosse... e claro quando se perguntam informações sobre estes corais nunca se alongam muito.. e o grave está mesmo ai  :Smile:  é saber o que se vende e sonegar essa informação.




> Boas, Diogo,
> 
> A Nephtea é da família da Capnella (ou vice-versa, se não estuo em erro, ambos Nephteridiae) e alimenta-se das secreções da zooxantelas.


Joao nao percebi esta tua afirmação da secreção de zooxantelas?? As neptheas e sub especies nao fotossintetitizantes Necessitam de muito pouca luz e de correntes Fortes mas indirectas e nao continuas. Alimentam-se de Artémia recem nascida, Microplancton e outros tipos de comida microscópicas.
As fotossintetisantes precisam de um suplemento alem da luz, dado de vez em quando  :Smile:  sem abusos.

Portanto se for nao fotossintético foi uma má escolha. Corais deste tipo demasiado coloridos é uma escolha muito arriscada.Um Aquariofilista com a tua experiência Diogo não pode cair nestas de nao saber exactamente o que tás a comprar.. pergunta-se se sao fotossintetisantes ou nao.. senao ha resposta definida nao se compra   :Wink:  tenho ouvido alguns colegas aqui do forum dizer que compraram este tipo de corais por terem sido mal informados nalgumas lojas
Tudo o que seja Dendronephtheas, Scleroneptheas, Stereonephtheas e Neospongodes, NAO COMPREM!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se for Dendronephthya entao come quase exclusivamente phytoplankton, e embora seja vendido a quantia de phyto que necessita para permanecer saudavel iria poluir o aqua.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Gil acho que estas a confundir géneros diferentes.
Nepththea
Algumas espécies deste genero são autotroficas ( possuem zooxantelas, o que se verifica quando espostas a luz intensa ficam castanhas  ) ; outras especies são de facto heterotroficas necessitando de ser alimentadas. o problema é que não é fácil identificá-las e aliás alguam são de nominadas sp precisamente porque a especie ainda não foi classificada. para complicar ,não é nada fácil distingui-las do Lithophyton. Aliás eu tenho uma igual à do Diogo há 4 meses e veio como Nephthea e eu ainda não sei se não um Lithophyton. e curiosamente o Lythopyton é fotossintético. A Nephthea sp mais corrente no mercado ,começa por ser esverdeada mudando par castanho e é fotossintética. 
Como vês se nem os taxonomistas têm certezas quanto à classificação não será o pescador que as apnha, o exportador e muito menos o logista que pode afirmar com certeza que espécie de Nephthea é ou se não é um litophyton.

Scleronephthya
Dendronephthya
Stereonephthya
Estes 3 ultimos são todos heterotroficos não possuindo zooxantelas. São relativamente fáceis de identificar e estes de facto não devem nunca ser importados, porque o problema não é apenas alimentá-los, é que para além de transportarem mal ,exigem correntes muito especiais que só conseguem ser imitadas em tanque circulares com um sistema de criação de correntes especial. curiosamente para quem já fez mergulho no indico constituem os alimentos favoritos das tartarugas. Aquilo é que é vê-las a fazer autenticos banquetes.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Bem Gil acho que estas a confundir géneros diferentes.
> Nepththea
> Algumas espécies deste genero são autotroficas ( possuem zooxantelas, o que se verifica quando espostas a luz intensa ficam castanhas  ) ; outras especies são de facto heterotroficas necessitando de ser alimentadas. o problema é que não é fácil identificá-las e aliás alguam são de nominadas sp precisamente porque a especie ainda não foi classificada. para complicar ,não é nada fácil distingui-las do Lithophyton. Aliás eu tenho uma igual à do Diogo há 4 meses e veio como Nephthea e eu ainda não sei se não um Lithophyton. e curiosamente o Lythopyton é fotossintético. A Nephthea sp mais corrente no mercado ,começa por ser esverdeada mudando par castanho e é fotossintética. 
> Como vês se nem os taxonomistas têm certezas quanto à classificação não será o pescador que as apnha, o exportador e muito menos o logista que pode afirmar com certeza que espécie de Nephthea é ou se não é um litophyton.


Boas Rui, Não percebi onde fiz confusão. Existem Neptheas Fotossintetisantes e não fotossintetisantes. Como muitas vezes a distinção não é nada facil, uma das maneiras mais faceis de fazermos uma escolha entre comprar e não comprar, passará exactamente pela cor, Já que os corais deste tipo Fotossintetisantes raramente são muito coloridos, sendo normalmente Rosados ou Acastanhados. A do Diogo parece-me bastante colorida, dai o reparo. Mas Posso estar enganado claro  :Smile:  Poderá ser um Lytophyton arbureum, que de facto é fotossintetisante, mas nao preciscindo da necessidade de ser de vez em quando alimentado.

Eu pessoalmente prefiro não arriscar, já que a variedade de corais deste tipo não é assim tão restrita.




> Scleronephthya
> Dendronephthya
> Stereonephthya
> Estes 3 ultimos são todos heterotroficos não possuindo zooxantelas. São relativamente fáceis de identificar e estes de facto não devem nunca ser importados, porque o problema não é apenas alimentá-los, é que para além de transportarem mal ,exigem correntes muito especiais que só conseguem ser imitadas em tanque circulares com um sistema de criação de correntes especial. .
> Rui


Rui aproveitei este tópico para trazer este tipo de corais á conversa, pois pelas várias conversas que tenho mantido com alguns membros do forum , estes corais continuam á venda em muitas lojas, e aquando do pedido de informação acerca de 1 destas especies que referimos, terem fugido a dar uma informaçao correcta sobre este coral. Como muita gente pensa que os corais moles são todos muito Faceis, queria deixar este alerta para que não caiam no erro...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Normalmente as Neptheas Muito Coloridas, Tal como as dendronephtheas, Stereonephtheas, Scleroneptheas Etc. são dos


Assumi isso porque as escreveste com a mesma terminação o que poderia ser considerado que eram subespecies . Apenas isso.
Pertencem todos à mesma familia de facto - Nephtheidae- bem como os generos Capnella( como disse o João ) , Lemnalia e Paralemnalia que pelo menos para mim também são às vezes lixados de distinguir.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como é óbvio antes de a comprar e perante a resposta de que se tratava de um spp, logo concluí que não me saberiam dar mais indicações. A minha preocupação foi saber há quanto tempo estava na loja e se o tinham alimentado especificamente... De facto estava lá há muito tempo e não o tinham alimentado. Dada a abertura de pólipos e extenção para a luz concluí (talvez mal) que seria fotosintético.

Estive a procurar e de facto parece-me um Lytophyton arbureum. Vamos ver como se comporta nos próximos tempos...

Já agora Rui, onde tens o teu colocado? Com muita ou pouca luz e com muita ou pouca corrente?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Está no aquário dos peixes ( atenção que são dos corais mais agressivos em termo os de toxinas - o carvão activado pode dar jeito), logo não tem muita luz ,mas esta debaixo de um dos focos de HQI de 150 e a corrente é moderada.
Um abraço
Rui

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

oi, esta lindo com a ilha parece latural tens muito gosto. boa sorte.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

O Gustavo fala-nos na alimentação de corais neste artigo

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/octopi/energia.htm

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ao fim de 1 mês e alguns dias, finalmente os peixes estão livres do Cryptocarium! Aqui ficam duas fotos...





O Lytophyton parece já ter crescido em uma semana e continua em grande forma.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas

Vamos ter de certeza mais um aquario de reeferencia.
Está a ficar lindo como era de esperar.
Fico feliz por conseguires salvar os peixes.
Muitas felicidades para este teu novo projecto.

Um abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Está num exelente caminho!!!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Talvez um dia, seja a minha vez...!!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Vamos ter de certeza mais um aquario de reeferencia.
> Está a ficar lindo como era de esperar.


Obrigado, mas ainda falta muito paara chegar aos calcanhares do teu!


Aqui vão mais algumas fotos de novos habitantes...



Uma fotografia geral do aquário



O Sarcophyton já completamente recuperado depois de lhe ter cortado um pedaço!



Uns Zoanthus sp e ao fundo uma colónia de Xénia branca a bombar.



Green Star Polyps prontos para subir pela RV acima!



e por fim... o canto das Ricordeas e Actinodiscus já mais composto.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Diogo que máquina utilizas para fotografar o aqua?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Alberto,




> Diogo que máquina utilizas para fotografar o aqua?


A minha!!!  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   É uma Canon EOS 300D.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Diogo, e a lente? Tambem é só a da maquina...?!!  :SbLangue7:   :SbLangue7:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A lente é a 18-55 mm que vem de origem com a máquina! Ainda não tive oportunidade (€) para comprar uma macro. Já experimentei uma e as fotos melhoram a olhos vistos! Talvez alguém me ofereça nos anos!!!

Entretanto deixo-Vos uma foto que ainda não tinha feito... o aquário apenas com as actínicas:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente comprei o meu primeiro SPS - espero que se desenvolva bem, tal como as duas pequenas mudas têm vindo a desenvolver, para que em breve possa colocar mais uns quantos...



Uma Montipora aequituberculata

Entretanto estou a tentar colocar um Zebrassoma flavescens no aquário. Quando o coloquei há 3 dias a recepção do xanthurus não foi a melhor...





Andou por baixo do saco durante quase 20 minutos... Quando se acalmou pensei que seria uma boa altura para soltar o flavescens.

Depressa ao sentir-se livre se escondeu atrás da ilha do lado direito do aqua. Passados alguns momentos o xanthurus resolveu ir dar-lhe as boas vindas...



Estiveram por trás das rochas uns bons 3 minutos, até que decidi apagar as luzes e o xanthurus lá saiu de lá deixando o flavescens descansar. 

Entretanto hoje resolvi dividir o aquáro em 2 com eggcrate e tentar assim que as suas divergências seja sanadas!





Um abraço

Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois de uma semana o comportamento do xanthurus era cada vez mais agressivo ao ponto de se atirar ao eggcrate! Tomei a decisão de o trocar por outro peixe que há muito anseio ter e manter!



Um Acanthurus lineatus



Mal entrou no aquário começou logo a picar o fundo e a comer muito bem! 



O comportamento do flavescens foi este ao início mas rapidamente começaram a nadar lado a lado. Os hepatus vivem a sua vida e não ligam ao novo habitante.

Foi de facto uma pena ter que me desfazer do xanthurus mas não havia outra solução - este era um peixe muito agressivo (mesmo tendo em conta que era um xanthurus)

A placa de eggcrate cortava bastante a circulação de água no lado direito do aquário. O resultado foi quase imediato e notou-se um aparecimento de algas filamentosas repentino.

De facto fica mais que provado que uma movimentação fraca induz estes seres a instalarem-se. Limpei os vidros e raspei as poucas algas que entretanto se tinham instalado. Retirei a placa de eggcrate e tenho quase a certeza que não voltarão a aparecer!

Entretanto a Montipora que está cá há uma semana apresenta já uma cor bastante diferente (provavelmente devido à exposição directa sobre a BLV de 250W). Aqui fica uma foto...



Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
diogo só te digo uma coisa ou és um homem afortunado ou tens uma paciencia de jô,porque para conseguir uma foto assim tão boa do lineatus só o maquinão que tens no chega,ou então é mesmo sabedoria 
mas uma coisa te digo esse peixe é mesmo muito bonito,e é pena não conseguires mante-lo com o xanturus pois dos 2 não sei qual deles queria abdicar se tive-se de ser  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Obrigado pelos teus comentários!

Aqui fica mais uma foto que acho estar ainda melhor que a outra:



Uma foto das gorgónias que se têm desenvolvido bem tanto em termos de coloração como de crescimento...



E uma foto geral



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

5 dias passados e mais novos habitantes para o reef! Neste caso vários pés de Xénia branca, um Colt e uma Fungia...

Aqui fica uma foto geral e duas parciais:





Direita



Esquerda

Depois de ter o 1º refúgio (elevado) completamente estabelecido vou agora começar a montar o 2º refúgio (o da sump).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

esta a ficar muito porreiro, agora desculpa a ignorancia   :Coradoeolhos:   mas para que server o 2º refugio

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Filipe,

O 2º refúgio serve exactamente para o mesmo que o primeiro - apenas aumenta a exportação de nitratos!

Tal como disse hoje montei o segundo refúgio e para isso coloquei alguma caulerpa de diversas variedades que tinha no primeiro refúgio, bem como acrescentei Caulerpa taxifólia que não tinha e me foi cedida.

Aqui fica uma foto do 1º refúgio já com o desbaste feito e com a introdução de mais uma espécie de caulerpa:



E uma foto do 2º refúgio ainda numa fase muito inicial (com uma DSB de 15 cm de altura)



Depois de ter feito a limpeza ao meu refúgio superior coloquei um pouco de comida para alimentar a bicharada que por lá vive. Então reparei que as minhocas que tinham sido trazidas pelo Marco Madeira estão muito grandes. Consegui fotografar uma cena caricata!

Uma dessas minhocas disputava um pedaço de comida com um patas verdes... desculpem a qualidade das fotos mas se usasse o flash como é óbvio a minhoca deixaria tudo para o hermita:





assim o resultado foi um empate com cada um a comer uma parte.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam fotos dos dois novos residentes do aqua - um Colt e uma Fungia (vindas da casa do Ricardo Rodrigues)



Ao lado do Lithophyton que tem crescido muito bem  :wink: 



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Agora que o aquário está montado aqui ficam umas fotos da envolvente...







Espero que gostem tanto como eu!!! 8)  8) 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

De facto, faltavam essas fotografias, Diogo.

Está muito bem enquadrado e asseguras e essencial "compromisso estético" quando se tem um aquário na sala. Parabéns !

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Agora que o aquário está montado aqui ficam umas fotos da envolvente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome !!!  :SbLangue23:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo
A sala está muito bonita, Parabens!
 Quanto ao lytophyton continuo com as minhas duvidas  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Quanto ao lytophyton continuo com as minhas duvidas


Quais dúvidas??!!

Entretanto hoje introduzi um novo coral no aquário - uma Montipora foliosa verde com cerca de 20 cm de diâmetro. Aqui ficam as fotos:



O coral numa aclimatização de cerca de 1 hora.



Já dentro do aquário

Entretanto nos últimos dias acrescentei também mais dois corais - uma Acropora formosa proveniente do aqua do Zé Monge e mais uma Montipora que ainda lhe chamo sp pois não sei a espécie!





Depois disto e da nova arrumação aqui fica uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindas adicoes Diogo ! 
Parece-me que seja uma Montipora undata mas para ter certeza tem que crescer mais um pouco.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Parece-me que seja uma Montipora undata mas para ter certeza tem que crescer mais um pouco.


Excelente dica! Estive a verificar no Veron e de facto é uma undata - o tipo de esqueleto é inconfundível.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da Montipora Verde e da Acropora....



e mais em promenor...



e a acropora à 8 dias atrás:



e hoje:




Em apenas 8 dias já noto crescimentos nas pontas (e ainda não tenho reactor de cálcio - esta é uma das acroporas com uma maior taxa de crescimento)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Infelizmente hoje não tenho boas notícias!!!    :Icon Cry:  
O lineatus depois de já estar a comer muito bem, tanto comida congelada, como comida seca, hoje misteriosamente apareceu morto! Não tinha lesões de qualquer tipo... mais um mistério!!

Aqui fica uma foto tirada há 3 dias...



Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Lamento Diogo.
Eu proprio já tentei por 3 vezes manter esse animal e duraram no maximo trez semanas. Eles quando chegam comem bem, depois ganham os famosos pontos brancos e conseguem recuperar (até aqui, acho tudo normal), passado três semanas deixam de comer e morrem.
Se alguem souber como manter o Lineatus em perfeitas condições "que se chegue a frente", até se pode dar o caso de eu ou o Diogo tenhamos cometido algum erro!!  :Admirado: 

Atentamente,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Eu conheço quem tem um, é o Rogerio Gomes.

Ele tem o peixe à cerca de 3 meses e pelo que eu tenho visto encontra-se em perfeitas condições.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

na minha opinião acho que muitas vezes a gente se esquece que os peixes são seres vivos como qualquer outro,não quer dizer que o aquario em si ou o peixe tenham algum problema
simplesmente são seres vivos que por alguma razão desconhecida morrem

lamento a perda mas a vida é assim mesmo

tenho um no meu aquario que tem uns 3 meses e está de boa saude

----------


## Alberto Branco

Olá!
Diogo, realmente é azar!!! É uma chatice quando nos morre algo no aqua, ainda por cima um peixe bonito como esse.
À quanto tempo já tinhas o peixe? Não suspeitas do que possa ter sido a causa?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O peixe estava no aquário desde dia 17 de Setembro e estava de boa saúde. Não teve sequer cripto!!! Não faço a mais pequena ideia o que possa ter acontecido.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Minhas condolências Diogo   :Icon Cry: 




> na minha opinião acho que muitas vezes a gente se esquece que os peixes são seres vivos como qualquer outro,não quer dizer que o aquario em si ou o peixe tenham algum problema


Sim tens razao, mas no caso do Acanthurus lineatus e um pouco mais complicado. Este peixe nao se ajusta bem a captividade e e muito dificil de manter,   de facto aqui  muitos dos on-line retailers que o vendem nao dao nenhuma guarantia de que ele chega vivo. Ninguem sabe exactamente porque mas esta e a realidade e algo que devemos tomar em consideracao antes de o comprar. Estas de parabens pelo facto de que o teu tem durado. :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ainda sem reactor de cálcio os crescimentos dentro do aquário têm sido excepcionais! Vejam por exemplo a Montipora foliosa verde em apenas 15 dias...





Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Igor Neto

ola sera que me podes dar uma ajuda como fazer um escumudar para uma aquario de 100 litros  :Smile: )) Conto ctg

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se contas comigo não terás escumador!!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

DIY não é comigo - compro tudo feito! Penso que por exemplo o Vitor Pestana te poderá ajudar, pois bricolage é com ele...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos dos desenvolvimentos dos corais. Comecei a colocar semanalmente fitoplanctôn e a abertura dos corais tem sido cada vez maior. A diferença de cor é notória!

A Montipora foliosa continua a desenvolver-se a bom ritmo. Aqui fica uma foto comparativa (reparem na diferença de cor):

Em inicio de Outubro...


Hoje...


E mais algumas fotos de corais...











E por fim uma foto geral:




Abraço,
Diogo

PS - desculpem-me mas ainda não fiz medições   :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
A Montipora até parece que levou um tratamento no Photoshop.  :SbSourire2:   A diferença de cor é enorme. O fitoplanctôn que utilizas é comprado nas lojas?  :Whistle:  Desculpa a pergunta mas por aqui não há nada disso nem faço a minima ideia se isso se compra ou não.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A Montipora até parece que levou um tratamento no Photoshop.   A diferença de cor é enorme.


A unica ferramenta do Photoshop que uso é o "auto-levels" que dá às fotos uma aparência mais natural. De resto basta olhar para as rochas à volta em que a diferença de cor é bem menor (é certo que existe - mas também dificilmente se tiram duas fotos iguais)




> O fitoplanctôn que utilizas é comprado nas lojas? Desculpa a pergunta mas por aqui não há nada disso nem faço a minima ideia se isso se compra ou não.


Pois por cá começou a comprar-se e neste momento a única loja que eu sei que venda é a Redfish aqui em Lisboa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Diogo a do photoshop estava a brincar.
Sim pelas pedras nota-se que a diferença de cor é muito pouca, a montipora é que está demais, mt mais bonita que anteriormente.
O fitoplanctôn tem uma duração embalado de quanto tempo?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O fitoplanctôn tem uma duração embalado de quanto tempo?


Desde que colocado no frigorífico segundo fui informado pode durar mais que 1 mês sem problemas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pujante !!, Diogo, Pujante.

Trouxe um frasco do fitoplancton vivo. Vamos ver os efeitos que produz no nano

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá, 




> Trouxe um frasco do fitoplancton vivo. Vamos ver os efeitos que produz no nano


João - já notas alguma coisa?

Entretanto, aqui fica documentada mais uma entrada no reef. Desta vez uma Acropora que não tenho a certeza se será uma nana ou uma valida...







Nesta última foto, podemos ver que afinal não é apenas uma espécie, mas duas - esta penso tratar-se de uma millepora (ainda é pequena para ter a certeza).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bonita acropora (com brinde), Diogo.

Em relação ao fitoplancton vivo, tenho notado crescimento regular dos corais, mas não posso dizer que seja fundamentalmente devido a isso. Mas lá que deve ter ajudado... deve.
Por exemplo, o sarcophyton já duplicou (tem +/- 2 meses) e a muda da tua euphyllia está muito boa, já se notando os 3 novos rebentos. Mas também lhe tenho dado artémia (localmente) que ela devora que nem uma louca...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo




> esta penso tratar-se de uma millepora


Não sei se será uma millepora, mas se for como sabes é um dos SPS mais agressivos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,





> Não sei se será uma millepora, mas se for como sabes é um dos SPS mais agressivos.


Pois... mas também não a posso pura e simplesmente raspar, por isso vejamos como se desenvolvem as duas lado a lado.

Entretanto aqui fica uma foto de mais uma acro...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois de algumas alterações e algumas novidades, aqui ficam novas fotos...



Uma rara Acropora efflorecens que espero que venha a ser uma peça muito boa!



Uma Montipora confusa





Parcial direita



Parcial esquerda



E finalmente uma foto de todo o aqua.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Diogo como fizeste para colar a montipora verde?
É que tenho uma que tá num pedaço de rocha que não dá jeito nenhum para a colocar como quero, que é na posição que tens a tua.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Beleza de tópico heim!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Realmente esse "aqua" está a ficar fabuloso (e não tem muito tempo)!! 
Que imagens maravilhosas!
Já agora que máquina estás a utilizar para fotografar ?

Obrigado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Em primeiro lugar obrigado pelos Vossos comentários. Estou de facto muito contento com o aquário e como tudo tem corrido. Mesmo com o surto de cripto posso dizer que o saldo é muito positivo - não me tem dado muito trabalho, não tive nem tenho algas e os corais estão a crescer muito bem!




> Boas!
> Diogo como fizeste para colar a montipora verde?


Não colei ainda! Está apenas pousada, mas se necessitasse de a colar ela tem uma base boa para o fazer.




> Já agora que máquina estás a utilizar para fotografar ?


Estou a utilizar a minha Canon EOS 300D mas ainda sem lente macro que tenciono ter lá para o Natal!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

E, asseguro-vos, é muito mais bonito ao vivo !
"Bélêza!, Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Fica aqui um tópico da Reef Central para um dia poderes partilhar essa _Acropora efflorecens  _ 



http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=708423

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Fica aqui um tópico da Reef Central para um dia poderes partilhar essa [i]Acropora efflorecens


Esquece!!! Estou chocado... quem tem coragem de cortar um coral como aqueles???!!!

Deixo-Vos uma foto do coral mais bonito que já vi até hoje...




Voltando à realidade... hoje entraram mais duas acroporas... 



Uma Acropora que estava catalogada como cerealis mas que me parece mais um valida.



Uma Acropora millepora



As duas juntas

e por fim a foto de conjunto - a ilha das Acroporas (a efflo ainda está longe de ter as cores de algumas que tenho visto por esses fóruns fora)



Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Fiz um upgrade na calha, retirando os componentes lá de dentro e acrescentando duas T5 actinicas de 80W. Entretanto passei as PC´s para 6500K o que me permite fazer 3 estágios de iluminação:

17.00h - T5 (2x80W) Actinicas ON 
18.00h - PC´s (4x9W + 2x18W) 6500K ON 
19.00h - HQI´s BLV (2x250W) 10000K ON 
03.00h - HQI´s BLV (2x250W) 10000K OFF 
04.00h - PC´s (4x9W + 2x18W) 6500K OFF 
05.00h - T5 (2x80W) Actinicas OFF 

Aqui fica uma foto com a nova iluminação:



Abraço,
Diogo

PS - obrigado ao Rui Alves pelo profissionalismo e eficácia!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

Também estou a pensar montar um novo aqua, gostava de saber onde mandas-te fazer as portas para os armários e se fazem e madeira e já agora fica muito caro????

Abraço

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Raquel,




> gostava de saber onde mandas-te fazer as portas para os armários e se fazem e madeira e já agora fica muito caro????


Toda a estrutura exterior do aqua é feita em MDF hidrofobo e foi feito quando fiz obras em casa (e portanto por um carpinteiro que o empreiteiro arranjou). Penso que custou cerca de 2000 euros na sua totalidade.

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois de uma visita a casa do Zé, aqui ficam as fotos dos corais que trouxe de lá...



Seriatopora histrix



Montiporas digitatas vermelha, verde e uma branca que já tinha.



Montipora capricornis (acho eu!!!) roxa



Muda de Acropora spp (penso que poderá ser uma nana)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

Belas aquisições (;

----------


## Miguel Santos

Boas
sim senhor, bonitas mudas  :Smile: 

está a ficar muito bem composto o aqua, vai sair dai um dos melhores

Grande Abraço

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

o teu aqua está maravilhoso, e as novas mudas são lindas!!!

Seria pedir-te muito que me enviasses uma foto da forma como as portas do armário estão agarradas à estrutura!!!

Abraço

Raquel

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui vai uma foto Raquel:



As portas grandes (com duas folhas) estão agarradas com estas dobradiças a todo o comprido, as outras com dobradiças simples (que por sinal já estão enferrujadas e terão que ser substituídas e pelo que me disseram devem ser cobertas com glicerina liquida)

Entretanto hoje fui às compras e o resultado é este...



em maior detalhe...



Esta é uma Acropora efflorescens dificil de fotografar! É tão clara que a máquina tem alguma dificuldade. As fotos tiveram que ser tiradas com uma abertura grande e por isso estão um pouco escuras.

A dificuldade fica bem patente na fotografia de conjunto, onde a nova inquilina dificilmente se vê com nitidez, mesmo com uma foto escura...



Esta nova acropora é quanto a mim diferente da que tinha antes! Não só a cor (que é por demais evidente) mas também a forma.



Em 15 dias já se notam crescimentos nas pontas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

que acropora   :SbSourire:   bela aquisição   :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Muito bonita essa efflorescens e parece ser inorme  :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto a Acropora efflorescens nova é enorme!! Tem mais de 18 cm de diâmetro!

Hoje antes de fazer a minha TPA semanal de 80 litros resolvi parar as bombas ligar apenas as PC´s (6500 K) e tirar umas fotos! Aqui fica o registo...



Acropora valida



Acropora valida vista de cima



Acropora millepora rosa (ou será salmão!!)



Vista de cima



Acropora sp (ainda não consegui identificar!!!)



O conjunto visto de cima



Acropora efflorescens - a cor está a começar a ficar mais acentuada



Acropora efflorescens - também nesta, além do crescimento notória, finalmente se começa a ver alguma cor nas pontas 



Seriatopora histrix



Montipora capricornis roxa - os pólipos têm uma incrivel cor roxo vivo!



Montipora digitata branca - que começa a ter uns tons azulados

E por fim uma foto de todo o aqua...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindo Diogo especialmente a Valida  :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Lindo Diogo especialmente a Valida


A válida tem sido uma agradável surpresa e desde que está no local actual tem crescido muito e ganhou muita cor nas pontas! Aqui fica um antes e depois:

a 18 de Novembro...



e como viram hoje...



Abraço,
Diogo

Nota - espero ter ainda melhores crescimentos quando finalmente montar o reactor de cálcio!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da evolução das efflorescens...





Hoje estou muito contente por não ter trocado esta acropora que achava que nunca teria cor! Começo a acreditar que um dia terá a cor do exemplo que coloquei em cima! :wink:  :wink: 



Os crescimentos são significativos, mas a diferença de cor realmente faz a diferença, em apenas 1 mês!




Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Lindo!!!! Lindo!!!!

Parabéns Diogo e feliz Natal

Raqquel Almeida

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

E para quando uns fragmentozitos de Montipora capricornis Roxa?

Quando os fizeres lembra-te de mim SFF (2cm quadrados para mim chegam).

E S P E T Á C U L O .....


Abraços

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> E para quando uns fragmentozitos de Montipora capricornis Roxa?


A montipora roxa é muito pequena!! Ainda vai demorar uns tempos!

Entretanto e como nem tudo são rosas, tenho duas acroporas com RTN. Penso que sei qual foi o problema - oscilações de temperatura entre o "dia" e a "noite" - lembrei-me tarde demais que tinha os termoestactos desligados (como sempre faço no Verão) e a temperatura à noite começou a baixar para os 22/23ºC.

Aqui ficam as fotos...





e depois dos cortes tentando recuperar o que resta!





Três dias passados e com a minha ausência para festejar o Natal com a família, quando cheguei ontem tinha mais uma acropora também com RTN e já numa fase irreversível...



Na amarela o RTN não avançou muito mas ainda assim, tinha mais umas pontas a começar a branquear! Resolvi cortá-la toda aos pedaços - vamos ver se se safa algum!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Um pequeno esquecimento, mas fatal!!  :Admirado:  
Vamos ver o que consegues "safar" dai!!  :Pracima:  
As melhoras para essas acroporas!!  :SbOk:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E pena Diogo a amarela e linda   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

É sempre difícil ver os nossos corais a morrer... mas quanto a causa que apresentas não me convence, eu tenho uma descida durante a noite de 2 graus +/- e nunca tive RTN, já tive o aquário uma noite com a temperatura a chegar aos 21 por causa de uma janela que me esqueci de fechar. Acho que tens que procurar melhor pela cauda do sucedido.
Força nisso

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Boa Sorte espero que tudo se resolva!!!

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Claro que já o deves ter feito, mas verificas-te o nível de cálcio?´
Conheço uma pessoa a quem aconteceu a mesma coisa porque os níveis de cálcio baixaram muito dada a introdução de novos SPSs no aqua em simutâneo!!!!

Abraço

Raquel

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Raquel

Eu fiz duas introduções de SPS no meu aquario.Uma de 30 SPS e outra de 14. Não tive RTN. Não me parece que seja daí as causas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não medi o cálcio, mas como não fiz nenhuma introdução nem tenho percipitações deduzo que esteja bem! Vou verificar isso logo...

Se conseguir isolar a causa dou-me por satisfeito, não só porque seria o primeiro, mas essencialmente pelo avanço que isso poderia significar... mas não tenho essa pertenção!

As variações de temperatura são uma das causas apontadas pelos especialistas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais uma foto (de pormenor) de uma das efflos...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se com as efflorescens tudo corre bem e cada vez têm mais cor, já com as Montiporas as coisas não estão nada famosas! Quando finalmente achava que estava livre dos Nudibranquios, depois das festas e de não ter dado muita atenção ao aqua, verifiquei que algumas montiporas se encontravam com menos cor, entre elas a verde grande a também a vermelha! :Admirado:  

Depois de uma volta pelos parâmetros que estão bons fiz uma inspecção fisica a cada uma delas - para meu espanto todas tinham os sacanas dos bichos e o seu aspecto não é agora nada famoso  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Aqui ficam umas fotos...





Durante o próximo fds vou experimentar um tratamento sugerido pelo Rui Ferreira de Almeida - depois dou notícias.

Entretanto comprei alguns novos peixes que gostaria de Vos mostrar...



Comprei 2 Nemateleotris magnifica. Um deles está neste momento dentro da coluna seca e o outro bem escondido por trás das rochas - ontem consegui tirar esta rara foto!



Comprei também um Pseudocheilinus hexataenia mais conhecido por Six Line Wrasse





Comprei também há cerca de 2 meses uma fêmea de Chrysiptera cyanea ou Blue Devil e desde então o macho que está em baixo não só apresenta cores bem mais garridas como já fez um ninho por baixo de uma rocha e já fizeram pelo menos 2 posturas... será escusado dizer que ele é o responsável pelo facto dos magnifica estarem escondidos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Diogo
Como distinguir uma Chrysiptera cyanea, de uma Pomacentrus caeruleus, ou trata-se da mesma?   :JmdFou2:  

O aqua está espéctacular, adoro essa ilha...Este teu projecto é um dos que está a servir de "reeferência" para mim, e um dos que está a por-me cada vez mais a cabeça ao contrário  :JmdALEnvers:   (SPS são cada vez mais lindos para mim)!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Em primeiro lugar obrigado pelas tuas palavras


> Boas Diogo
> Como distinguir uma Chrysiptera cyanea, de uma Pomacentrus caeruleus, ou trata-se da mesma?


São espécies diferentes embora as fêmeas sejam praticamente iguais! A Pomacentrus caeruleus tem mais amarelo no ventre do que a Chrysiptera cyanea - dentro das família das Donzelas são dois tipos diferentes, sendo que há bastantes representantes de cada uma.

Pomacentrus caeruleus: 
http://ichtyonb1.mnhn.fr/Photos/Thum...y.php?ID=12486

Há alguns exemplares muito semelhantes entre eles de facto!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Diogo, as fotos estão fantásticas! Tens mesmo de dar luta aos nudibrânquios, não os consegues aspirar com uma mangueira fina? Com as condições que conseguiste reunir no teu aquário as Montiporas vão de certeza recuperar, não me parecem assim tão mal. Com alguma sorte pode ser que o "Sixline" acabe com os nudibrânquios!

Estou neste momento a ponderar em colocar um fundo escuro como o que tens no teu aquário, no entanto tenho algum receio que torne o aquário mais escuro, qual é a tua opinião?

Boa sorte com as Monti,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Achas que não estão com mau aspecto???!! Olha uma foto da verde quanto estava em forma:



Nota-se que tem crescido muito mas a cor que tinha e que agora tem é um bocadinho diferente!!!

Este fds vou mesmo atacá-los com força! Vamos ver...




> Estou neste momento a ponderar em colocar um fundo escuro como o que tens no teu aquário, no entanto tenho algum receio que torne o aquário mais escuro, qual é a tua opinião?


A minha opinião é que deves mudar. No grande não vais notar muito porque tens pouca traseira à vista (estive a rever as fotos que tenho aqui!) no outro acho que o que vai acontecer é que vais achar que tudo dentro so aqua apresenta um maior constraste - foi o que aconteceu comigo!

Deixo-te aqui duas fotos para que possas ter uma ideia mais precisa...






Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

Espero que as montiporas recuperem depressa, sabes a origem dos ditos bichos, vieram em algum coral novo, água, etc???? Essa bicharada só ataca as montiporas ou também ataca o resto dos corais?? Sou ainda uma leiga nestes assuntos dos salgados, a minha praia foi durante muitos anos os discus,  mas já tentaste colocar um daqueles camarões Lysmata wurdemanni, no meu aqua outro dia coloquei uma rocha que tinha umas lesmas e um nudibranco e ele devorou-os na hora à minha frente, não sei se é este, que tem mau feitio ou se são todos assim??? Se quiseres experimentar posso "mandá-lo" para o teu aqua, hi!hi!

As acroporas estão a recuperar, ou continuam na mesma???

Já agora tenho ideia de ter lido que utilizavas água natural do cabo Raso, poderá ser essa a fonte?? Quando montaste o teu aqua novo utilizas-te só água natural ou também utilizas-te uma parte artificial???? Tens conhecimento da densidade, pH, Kh da água do Cabo Raso???

Bjs 

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Raquel,

Vamos então por partes...




> vieram em algum coral novo, água, etc????


As minhas suspeitas vão para frags provenientes do Amblard - isto porque na altura em que os identificámos, eu o Duarte Conecição e o João Cotter tinhamos comprado frags de lá e curiosamente todos tinhamos comprado na mesma loja.




> Essa bicharada só ataca as montiporas ou também ataca o resto dos corais??


Que tenha conhecimento e de acordo com os relactos existentes apenas ataca as montiporas.




> Se quiseres experimentar posso "mandá-lo" para o teu aqua, hi!hi!


Agradeço, mas de facto não resolve! Tenho 3 e nada!




> As acroporas estão a recuperar, ou continuam na mesma???


As acroporas que mostrei morreram por completo e nem consegui fazer nenhum frag. As outras para já não apresentam sintomas, pelo que poderei assumir que está controlado!




> Já agora tenho ideia de ter lido que utilizavas água natural do cabo Raso, poderá ser essa a fonte??


Não são bichos que vivam em águas como as nossas e por isso essa hipótese é descartada à partida.




> Quando montaste o teu aqua novo utilizas-te só água natural ou também utilizas-te uma parte artificial????


usei a água que tinha nos tanques e que era proveniente do meu antigo aquário e o resto tudo natural (cerca de metade do volume total)




> Tens conhecimento da densidade, pH, Kh da água do Cabo Raso???


O pH não me recordo do valor mas tenho ideia que ronda os 8,1º pH. O Kh é baixo e ronda os 7 (nada que o kalk não resolva).

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo

Primeiro que tudo há que lamentar as perdas que tens tido, mas com tempo e paciencia as coisas hao-de ir ao sitio.
È com muita pena que vejo uma possivel perda da tua Montipora Verde, que é de facto espectacular. Li Algures que o Isolamento dos corais num aquario com apenas uma data de ermitas de patas Azuis é uma boa maneira natural de eliminar os nudibranquios. Sem os alimentar claro. A Yellow coris tambem parece ser muito eficaz. A sixline pelo que li é completamente ineficaz contra este tipo de bichos.Falam tambem num banho com soluçao de lugol, mas claro só é aplicavel para corais que consigas remover do aquario.

Ainda sobre os ditos nudibranquios, e pelo que o Rui Manuel Gaspar Relatou, tambem atacam corais tipo Merulina Ampliata.

Quanto ao fundo do aquario parece-me bem mais giro sem fundo do que com fundo preto  :Smile: , acho que a utilizaçao de fundos azuis dão um ar bem mais natural ao aquario.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> È com muita pena que vejo uma possivel perda da tua Montipora Verde, que é de facto espectacular.


Ainda não estou com essa impressão! Espero conseguir que se safe!




> Li Algures que o Isolamento dos corais num aquario com apenas uma data de ermitas de patas Azuis é uma boa maneira natural de eliminar os nudibranquios. Sem os alimentar claro. A Yellow coris tambem parece ser muito eficaz. A sixline pelo que li é completamente ineficaz contra este tipo de bichos.Falam tambem num banho com soluçao de lugol, mas claro só é aplicavel para corais que consigas remover do aquario.


Todas as montiporas estam soltas e por isso podem ser retiradas! Para já fiz uma limpeza geral a todas e espero ter sido eficaz! Se não no próximo fds dar-lhes-ei um banho.




> Ainda sobre os ditos nudibranquios, e pelo que o Rui Manuel Gaspar Relatou, tambem atacam corais tipo Merulina Ampliata.


Sim! Eu não tenho nenhuma e não tenho nenhum coral, sem serem montiporas onde eles se tenhas alojado! Curioso é que nem nas Montiporas digitatas se alojaram (pelo menos até agora!!) e eu tenho 3!




> Quanto ao fundo do aquario parece-me bem mais giro sem fundo do que com fundo preto , acho que a utilizaçao de fundos azuis dão um ar bem mais natural ao aquario.


Essa é uma questão fechada!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   Experimentei os 3 e gosto mais do preto! 

Como antes coloquei uma sequência de crescimento de uma das efflos e a agora aqui fica duas fotos comparativas do crescimento da maior também 1 mês passado desde que a comprei...





E duas fotos em aproximação:





Finalmente depois de ter retirado as duas acroporas que morreram e ter ficado com algum espaço... aqui fica uma foto de uma Stylophora pistillata que comprei:




Abraços,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam duas fotos tiradas com flash externo, algo que ainda não tinha experimentado! Aos corais dá também para tirar boas fotos, mas só com um filtro polarizador. A foto da acropora foi tirada assim, mas foi a única que ficou em condições!





E uma foto daquela que agora tenho ideia que seja uma solitaryensis e não uma acro efflorescens! O que acham?



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Pena

acho q esta bonita  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> acho q esta bonita


Obrigado Nelson!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   A ideia era ter uma ajuda na identificação!

Entretanto, aqui fica uma foto curiosa!!!



E um novo coral...



Um Favites

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu diria acropora efflorescens  :Coradoeolhos:  

Acropora solitaryensis
http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...20pages/64.htm

acropora efflorescens
http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/827.htm

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Como o link do Roberto que ia ter a acropora solitaryensis não está correcto, deixo aqui outro link
Acropora solitaryensis

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ha obrigado Pedro nao sei como isso aconteceu  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelos links!!! Eu tenho os Livros do Veron pelo que, por mim a dúvida se mantem!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam as fotos dos outros corais novos...









E um promenor de uma das Ricordeas florida laranja - sem dúvida um coral muito bonito!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

Quando vieres para estes lado dá-me um toque e vens cá ver a acropora para veres as diferenças. Quando for para esses lados faço o mesmo.
Por acaso também tenho os Livros do Veron  :Coradoeolhos:  mas na net não dá para os colocar  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Quando vieres para estes lado dá-me um toque e vens cá ver a acropora para veres as diferenças. Quando for para esses lados faço o mesmo.


Combinado!




> Por acaso também tenho os Livros do Veron  mas na net não dá para os colocar


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  O que queria dizer é que pelas fotos do Veron não tiro conclusões!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

Que tal vai a recuperação dos corais??? A praga já foi exterminada???

Abraço

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Raquel,




> Que tal vai a recuperação dos corais??? A praga já foi exterminada???


As montiporas estão muito em baixo com cores pouco atractivas, mas parece-me que ao fim de todo este tempo tenho conseguido, senão eliminar, pelo menos atenuar a acção dos Nudibranqueos! O que acontece é quando acho que finalmente estou livre deles, lá aparece um numa outra montipora e tudo começa de novo - ainda não perdi nenhuma, mas a verdade é que cada vez estão mais fracas!

A única solução, parece-me que seja fazer cortes radicais nos corais - fazer umas mudas e deitar fora as zonas onde potencialmente eles se podem esconder e colocar ovos - penso que só assim conseguirei eliminá-los de vez!

Na verdade o tempo tem sido muito pouco e só para a semana poderei cortá-los e fazer mudas - espero que não seja tarde demais para algumas... :Admirado:  

Obrigado pela preocupação,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

diogo tenho uma amigo que tambem anda aqui no forum tinha o mesmo problema   nas montiporas e no sabado encontrei-me com ele e perguntei e ele disse-me que os mesmos peixes que comprei tinha resolvido o problema dele
quem sabe se não era uma boa solução :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> ele disse-me que os mesmos peixes que comprei tinha resolvido o problema dele
> quem sabe se não era uma boa solução


Acredito que sim, mas de facto não vejo à venda! Estás a falar de Wrasses - Halichoeres chrysus e Pseudojuloides cerasinus, certo?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Também ja me aconteceu encontrar uma vez nudibranquios num frag de montipora digitata que tinha. Imediatamente a retirei do aquário e comprei um Halichoeres chrysus. Isto foi há cerca de um mês e meio. Foi remedio santo. Só teve foi uma grande desvantagem..... deixei de ver qualquer tipo de bicharada no aquário.... o tipo mamou tudo  :Admirado:  

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Como o Ricardo eu também tenho um Halichoeres chrysus oferecido em Dezembro por uns amigos, nunca tinha tido os nudibranquios mas mais vale prevenir que remediar. O único mal é mesmo como o Ricardo disse, limpou toda a bicharada que tinha na rocha, tinha montes de ofiuros minúsculos e agora nem um vejo.
Se o conseguisse apanhar emprestava-to.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Caro Diogo Lopes, grande projecto, os meus parabens...
Apenas um pequeno conselho.
Eu tambem tenho um refugio mas esta colocado abaixo do aquario e acima do sump, eleminei assim todas as bombas do refugio, neste momento trabalha só or gravidade.
Um Overflow da tunze descarrega agua para o dito cujo e um furo lateral retira a agua superficial para o sump onde é tratada.
Eleminei assim Uma bomba (uma fonte de calor, de ruido e se avaria-se uma dor de cabeça).
A agua que vem do aquario tem força sufeciente para fazer a circulação dentro do refugio ( Overflow = 800 litros).

Deste teu amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá José,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras!




> Eu tambem tenho um refugio mas esta colocado abaixo do aquario e acima do sump, eleminei assim todas as bombas do refugio, neste momento trabalha só or gravidade.
> Um Overflow da tunze descarrega agua para o dito cujo e um furo lateral retira a agua superficial para o sump onde é tratada.
> Eleminei assim Uma bomba (uma fonte de calor, de ruido e se avaria-se uma dor de cabeça).
> A agua que vem do aquario tem força sufeciente para fazer a circulação dentro do refugio ( Overflow = 800 litros).


Agradeço o teu conselho! No entanto a conclusão que tiro da tua descrição é que apenas permite que se gaste menos energia e com que se diminua o calor das bombas dentro do aqua! O objectivo principal de ter o refúgio acima do aqua principal é poder ter uma queda de água por gravidade para o mesmo eviatndo assim a morte a muita da bicharada que se forma no refúgio.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas, aproveito as palavras do Diogo para rematar...



> O objectivo principal de ter o refúgio acima do aqua principal é poder ter uma queda de água por gravidade para o mesmo eviatndo assim a morte a muita da bicharada que se forma no refúgio...


...Bicharada esta que serve de alimento a muitos seres vivos (predadores) que se encontram no display! Normalmente é bicharada que não se encontra no aqua , pelo menos há "luz do dia", devido aos tais predadores. Mas num refúgio cresce e reproduz-se a um nivel mais natural, devido á inexistência destes.
É também utilizado o refúgio com um horário inverso ao do display (penso que o Diogo até usa), para que muita desta bicharada entre neste na altura que os predadores podem atacar! (a bicharada sai para a coluna de água á noite, e a maioria dos predadores está áctiva durante o dia)
Espero não ter sido confuso... :Admirado:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Eu tambem uso o refugium da mesma forma e é obvio que perco alguma bicharada mas pelo que me informei safa-se maior parte pois eu tenho uma parte do sump separada do escumador e que sobe directa para o tanque principal....
Como tenho usado o refugio para criação de macro algas e para criação de
podas(ainda estou a começar) Prefiro não ter as bombas.
Alem disso não tenho peixes (para já ) dentro do aquario e o aqua tem poucos habitantes, ou seja tenho poucos predadores activos a nivel de micro vida no meu aqua e no refugium, assim a quantidade de micro vida é brutal dentro dos dois...
De maneira que para mim este sistema é perfeito.
No entanto o vosso sistema e tão valido como o meu e na altura em que escolhi o sistema de entrada e saida do meu refugium equacionei as duas formas, acabei por decidir-me por este por uma razão de poupaça e de silencio e em relação  ás vantagens/desvantagens, os dois sistemas andam ela por ela....
Mas atenção não sou biologo e não tenho factos concretos que comprovem sem duvida que um sistema é melhor que o outro, por isso é bem possivel que o vosso tenha vantagens.....
Amigo
Jose Miranda  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Eu tambem uso o refugium da mesma forma e é obvio que perco alguma bicharada mas pelo que me informei safa-se maior parte pois eu tenho uma parte do sump separada do escumador e que sobe directa para o tanque principal....



Mas ao subir directa para o tanque, passa por uma bomba de alto débito. Logo aí deve morrer a grande parte da bicharada.

----------


## Jose Miranda

É possivel que perca alguma, mas não é de grande importancia, como disse andei na internet antes a estudar varias formas de instalação de refugiums e sinceramente a conclusão que cheguei foi que a quantidade de animais que saem do refugium para o tanque naturalmente é perfeitamente dispensavel.
E ainda que no meu caso perca 50% a quantidade que passa e a que tenho a habitar naturalmente o meu aqua é mais que sufeciente.
No entanto admito que morrera muita vida na bomba principal, mas nenhuma das minhas bombas são do tipo (amigas do placton) por isso todas provocam danos, essa é uma das razões  que tenho vindo a eleminar equipamentos eletricos desnecessarios no meu aqua.
Quanto menos actividade eletrica melhor....
Alias a conclusão que cheguei algum tempo depois era que o ideal seria o refugium ao lado do aqua e com dois sifoes iguais, um a levar agua do aqua para o refugium e outro vice verça, neste caso o nivel de mortes é praticamente de 0%, e sem equipamentos eletricos....
Infelismente quando cheguei a esta conclusão já era tarde para mim o sistema e já não dava para instalar...

Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Essa situação do refugio ao lado do aquário só com sifão está muito longe da ideal. Sem um pouco de corrente, a água rapidamente iria estagnar e eventualmente degradar-se. A situação ideal é o refugio acima do aquário com queda de água por gravidade.

Quanto aos equipamentos electricos... tudo bem que se reduzam ao minimo, mas existe sempre um minimo de corrente que o aquário tem de ter.


Abraço,

----------


## Jose Miranda

Ok, o meu não tem bomba a agua do sifão é o sufeciente - 800 litros/H
Amigo
Jose miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## António Paes

Existe um estudo em que afirma que 90 % de artémia é morta ao passar por uma bomba de retorno, não me perguntem o site nem qual a/as bomba/s do estudo pois já não me recordo.

António Paes

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

Essa montipora digitata branca, sempre foi branca ou sofreu algum choque de luz? é muito bonita!!!!

Abraço

Raquel

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpem só agora responder mas a falta de tempo é agora muita! 

A montipora é branca e desde que a adquiri tem sido branca - está me boa forma e a crescer!

Quanto ao refúgio não tenho dúvidas em afirmar que o elevado é muito melhor, por todas as razões já apresentadas.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - penso que estará na altura de encerrar este tópico, pois considero que a montagem está feita - não tenciono adquirir mais corais. Aliás tenciono fazer uma mudança radical ao meu sistema... mas isso será outro assunto a tratar em local apropriado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Afinal optei por não fazer a mudança no aquário! Vou mantê-lo como está. Aqui ficam algumas actualizações...



Cortei a Montipora foliosa verde em vários pedaços, fiz algumas mudas e mantive 3 pedaços - 2 colei em cada um dos lados do aqua e fiquei com a parte central como estava.

E a evolução das acros...











Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Afinal optei por não fazer a mudança no aquário! Vou mantê-lo como está. Aqui ficam algumas actualizações...


Acho que tomaste a decisão certa, o teu aquário está muito bonito, e bem cuidado...sei que o tempo pode não ser muito, mas e provavel que seja apenas uma fase, e que depois vai estabilizar. Força! gostei muito de ver o aqua...




> Cortei a Montipora foliosa verde em vários pedaços...


 :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :Icon Cry:  
ela era linda...espero que os nudi tenham ido de uma vez por todas, e que esses frags se deiam bem, como se deu a colonia até os nudi aparecerem...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois do corte da efflorescens ontem, que podem ver aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2923

Aqui fica um update ao que se passa no meu sistema:

Também ontem, o Alexandre (um senhor bem jeitoso de mãos!!!) montou-me o reactor de cálcio. Aqui ficam as fotos...



Como podem ver do lado esquerdo está uma bomba peristáltica da Prominent que serve para alimentar o reactor de água do aquário. 



Um pormenor da saída de água



e a bomba de circulação - uma Eheim 1250

Nota - do lado direito em cima podem ver também a minha bomba de reposição - uma Iwaki de fole.

Sem dúvida um trabalho de profissional! Mais uma vez obrigado Alexandre.

Entretanto também ontem, foi montado o refrigerador na varanda! Sim, na varanda! Um excelente trabalho desenvolvido pela Fernando Ribeiro.



Nesta foto pode ver-se a serpentina de titânio, dentro do primeiro compartimento da sump.



A centralina, com ligações para refrigeração, quente (2 tomadas) e UV (que conta as horas de vida das lâmpadas)



O pequeno furo de saída do armário do aqua e a calha técnica por onde passam os 2 tubos de cobre que transportam o gás.



A saída dos tubos por baixo da janela da sala...



... e por fim o refrigerador na varanda.


Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam duas fotos que ilustram a evolução da Seriatopora hystrix em 2 meses:





e da Montipora aequituberculata:





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Embora não tenha crescido quase nada (e foram 2 meses) a cor melhorou embora em comparação com as duas fotos da seriatopora a alga coralina tenha ficado mais pálida.
Parabéns.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Embora não tenha crescido quase nada (e foram 2 meses) a cor melhorou embora em comparação com as duas fotos da seriatopora a alga coralina tenha ficado mais pálida.


Pois... não cresceu muito! Coloquei estas fotos para que daqui a 2 meses possa ver a evolução - liguei um reactor de cálcio há uma semana e é isso que quero testar.

A coralina está de facto com menos intensidade e isso deve-se ao facto de *não* estar a usar o reactor de kalk há já algum tempo. A quantidade de kalk que tenho colocado é significativamente menor que antes!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...A coralina está de facto com menos intensidade e isso deve-se ao facto de estar a usar o reactor de kalk há já algum tempo. A quantidade de kalk que tenho colocado é significativamente menor que antes!


Falta ai um "*não*", "...deve-se ao facto de *não* estar a usar...", segundo me lembro devido a uma avaria na bomba peristáltica, teve um tempo com reposição em pinga-pinga :JmdFou2:  !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Falta ai um "*não*", "...deve-se ao facto de *não* estar a usar...", segundo me lembo devido a uma avaria na bomba peristáltica, teve um tempo com reposição em pinga-pinga !


Obrigado! Foi isso mesmo... mas não esteve bem em pinga-pinga!!! Foi mais a balde-balde!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   O problema é que muitos dos "baldes" não tinham kalk.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas novas fotos que fiz hoje, onde se podem ver que as Ricordeas laranja se estão a dividir - tenho 4 novos rebentos.





E uma foto tirada da lateral do aqua...



variadas...









E uma nova acropora...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Cá estou eu a chatear-Vos com mais fotos e novidades!!!

Hoje depois de uma volta por duas ou três lojas resolvi comprar mais uma coral! Desta vez uma enorme (mede mais de 30 cm de diâmetro) Seriatopora caliendrum...





Como é óbvio e devido ao seu tamanho, será alvo de uns "pequenos" cortes em breve!


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindos fotos Diogo como costumo... :Pracima:  
Tens a certeza que e Seriatopora caliendrum...parece-me Pocillopora damicornis.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Lindos fotos Diogo como costumo... 
> Tens a certeza que e Seriatopora caliendrum...parece-me Pocillopora damicornis.


Não Roberto, é mesmo uma Seriatopora caliendrum! Os porites quando fechados são bastante diferentes da Pocillopora. Esta foto foi tirada 10 minutos após o coral ter entrado no aqua. Logo à noite com as HQI´s já ligadas tiro outra foto.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Já actualizei as fotos acima e penso que se consegue agora ver bem os pólipos!

Entretanto aqui fica uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Deixo-Vos uma foto de uma das efflorescens onde é bem visível a guerra quimica com as xénias brancas... e quem ganha!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais 2 novos habitantes e claro a foto...



Como sabem, conforme o ângulo em que vemos as tridacnas mais ou menos intensa é a cor! A azul vista de um ângulo ligeiramente superior tem uma cor impressionante (que infelizmente não é possível transmitir aqui uma vez que  máquina não foca por causa da deformação do vidro)...



Esta foto ilustra melhor a cor real!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem à noite resolvi alterar um pouco a minha sump! Retirei as macroalgas do refúgio (vou manter apenas o superior) e colocar no mesmo local as mudas dos corais (evitando assim a sua colocação no "porta-mudas" que considero bastante inestético). Para isso montei um foco de HQI de 70W 6500K

Aqui ficam as fotos...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

Estava a pensar fazer o mesmo para tirar todas as mudas que tenho do meio do aquário. Não achas que é necessário colocar uma pequena bomba para circular um pouco melhor a água no antigo refúgio?
Como temos a sump a circulação que existe é quase todo superficial.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não achas que é necessário colocar uma pequena bomba para circular um pouco melhor a água no antigo refúgio?
> Como temos a sump a circulação que existe é quase todo superficial.


Pois, estive a verificar isso agora mesmo e acho que tens razão. Mesmo com cerca de 5000 litros/hora a circulação nas zonas mais abaixo é fraca.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente ideia mudar os frags e usar 65k, qual e a marca da lampada ?
As Tridacnas sao lindas  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Excelente ideia mudar os frags e usar 65k, qual e a marca da lampada ?


Olha... na verdade não te sei dizer!!! Vou investigar.

Entretanto um novo coral... mais fotos!!! Desta vez uma Echinophora lamellosa...





e aqui fica uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Parabens Diogo, o teu aquario está excelente!! :SbOk3:  
Está mesmo com bom aspecto!! :Pracima:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado Tiago!
Aqui fica uma foto ligeiramente diferente...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desta vez mais uma Acropora millepora...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem adquiri um novo animal para o meu aqua... desta vez, uma magnifica Heteractis magnifica!



Tem estado bem sossegada no local que escolhi para ela. Tem muita corrente e está presa a uma rocha...



Entretanto hoje estive a tirar algumas fotos...

















Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Linda e irresistivel Diogo.

Má opção, e tu sabes isso  :yb663:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Má opção, e tu sabes isso


Pois sei... mas vou ter esperança!  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

:yb668:  

Muita  :yb663:  
Muita  :yb663:  

e boa sorte, esperamos todos!

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Diogo,
Muita fé...Pois pode ser que a rapariga não se desloque muito,até porque o teu aquario parece (está magnifico)um bocado de recife.Talvez consigas enganar a bicha...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Coloquei a anémona consciente do risco que estou a correr! Mantive no meu anterior aquário 2 anémonas, uma LTA e uma Carpete azul e nunca tive problemas. Importante é perceber as necessidades destes animais e colocá-las em locais com muita corrente, muita luz e alimentá-los regularmente.

Penso que não vou ter problemas e defacto o bicho é lindo!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo como as Magnificas se origem em agua bem baixa elas teem a tendencia de se mudar para o lugar mais alto do aqua o mais perto da luz possivel. Depois de se aclimatizar ao aqua na minha opiniao tentaria muda-la para la. Ela de facto e bem linda !!! Boa sorte  :yb663:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Mais duas fotos...





Entretanto a anémona começou a mexer-se!!!  :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  Tenho a ideia que vou ter que actuar!



Cenas dos próximos capítulos em breve... provavelmente terei que mudá-la para outro local!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Diogo,

As tridacnas são espectaculares! E as fotos estão muito boas como é habitual.

Essa ideia da anémona é que não foi muito boa, boa sorte!!!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> E as fotos estão muito boas como é habitual.


Obrigado!! Aqui fica o registo de uma foto macro acabada de tirar...






> Essa ideia da anémona é que não foi muito boa, boa sorte!!!


Veremos! Estou um pouco céptico!!!


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Tenta colocar a anémona numa rocha isolada, para ela não ter a possibilidade de subir pela rocha (e corais) acima.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tenta colocar a anémona numa rocha isolada, para ela não ter a possibilidade de subir pela rocha (e corais) acima.


Pois... foi exactamente isso que fiz! Hoje quando acordei fui dar uma espreitadela e ela estava já a subir a RV ao lado - neste momento está na sump e vou vendê-la! Foi uma tentativa frustada...e não vou arriscar algumas peças que já tenho! :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo nao tens um lugar alto no aqua directamente debaixo da luz ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo nao tens um lugar alto no aqua directamente debaixo da luz ?


Teria que mudar o layout e sinceramente acho que não vai resolver! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

A única hipótese seria do lado esquerdo onde tenho a pedra com xénias e a montipora vermelha...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ela parece que esta saudavel tem mesmo lindo aspecto, seria pena remove-la na minha opiniao. A tua calha nao e de 250 w HQI ? Se fosse possivel mudar a Montipora eu faria e a colocava a Magnifica directamente debaixo da luz. Como tens uma abudancia de Xenia a Magnifica controlaria o seu crescimento...lol

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Ela parece que esta saudavel tem mesmo lindo aspecto, seria pena remove-la na minha opiniao. A tua calha nao e de 250 w HQI ? Se fosse possivel mudar a Montipora eu faria e a colocava a Magnifica directamente debaixo da luz. Como tens uma abudancia de Xenia a Magnifica controlaria o seu crescimento...lol


Pois.. mas a RV onde está a Xénia pesa mais de 10 kg e não propriamente fácil de arrumar a um canto! Vou pensar...

Obrigado pela força! Realmente ela é muito bonita e está muito saudável!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A anémona já tem novo dono!

Entretanto, hoje tive mais uma vez, a sorte de encontrar mais um coral bastante grande numa loja! Desta vez o que penso ser mais uma Pocillopora damnicornis...





A cor é bastante invulgar! O corpo é rosa forte e os pólipos têm um tom purpura! :wink: 

Como podem ver por esta foto geral, é bastante grande, pelo que irei cortar algumas mudas.



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo  :SbOk3:  

O coral é defacto grande, e a cor, pelo menos nas fotos, é fora no normal, com esse rosa interior, parece ser bonito.

Parabens por esse aqua, é um espectáculo, o meu Pai adorou... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje entrou mais um coral no aqua. Amanhã entrará mais um, pelo que estive a fazer algumas alterações na disposição dos corais...

Antes...



Agora...



e duas fotos parciais...





O novo coral (uma Montipora digitata com pólipos vermelhos)...





e mais dois novos habitantes...



Uma Fromia monilis 



E uma Fromia elegans

Aqui ficam duas fotos de uma das efflorescens que entretanto mudei de local...





e por fim duas fotos dos peixes...





Abraços,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Muito bonitas as estrelas, acho que vai ser uma das minhas próximas aquisições.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Olá.
A Fromia monilis é muito bonita! E essa efflo das 2 últimas fotos está com umas cores muito bonitas, eu por enquanto estou à espera que as mudas açoreanas cresçam de maneira a que fiquem em condições de levar com o "bisturi" não é Carlos?  :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Branco é na boa, mas tu sabes o tamanho dela, ainda vou ter de deixar a pequena crescer um bom bocado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje já com os pólipos mais abertos a digitata vermelha mostra já uma forma invejável!





ainda com algumas mazelas do transporte, mas em excelente forma.

Entretanto hoje fiz uma visita ao Ricardo Rodrigues e ao seu espectacular sistema de propagação. Acreditem ou não, esqueci-me da máquina!!!

Aqui ficam 2 exemplos do que lá encontrei e que estão no meu aqua...



Uma Turbinária peltata (se ficar com metade da beleza do coral mãe, já fico contente!!!)



E mais uma montipora digitata - desta vez, como podem observar, cor-de-rosa! 

E finalmente uma troca de mudas que fiz numa loja... uma bela Hydnopora exesa...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Diogo,

Os corais gostaram da nova casa, já estão com os pólipos todos abertos! As tua Pocilloporas também estão bem bonitas, é mesmo impressionante a expansão dos seus pólipos.

Abraço

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Muito bom mesmo o teu aquário...cheio de duros...
É mesmo igual aos recifes do Hawaii..Tenho aqui umas fotos de um amigo que chegou do hawaii(Lucky guy) e é quase igual, só não posto aqui porque este tópico é teu...

De resto...agora aquelas xénias brancas..são lindas e que belo jardim!

Abraços

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje, aqui ficam algumas fotos diferentes...







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Hoje, aqui ficam algumas fotos diferentes...


Olá Diogo,
boas fotos, como de costume  :SbSourire:  . 

Esses zoanthus  :SbLangue23:  ....demais, tanto uns como outros, são novos ou eu é que nunca tinha reparado?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Esses zoanthus  ....demais, tanto uns como outros, são novos ou eu é que nunca tinha reparado?


Estão no aqua quase desde a montagem!!! Vem cá buscar uma muda de Pocillopora que eu te ofereço uns! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

Também tenho estes há já uns meses...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Diogo.
O nosso amigo Ricardo tem uma tara por zoanthus como eu tenho por montiporas. :Palmas:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Estão no aqua quase desde a montagem!!! Vem cá buscar uma muda de Pocillopora que eu te ofereço uns! 
> 
> Também tenho estes há já uns meses...


Ok, convenceste-me  :HaEbouriffe:  , fico com uma de 15 (ando em fase de montagem do sistema, não posso gastar muito  :SbRiche:  )

Esses últimos, já tinha reparado nele, mas os outros, juro que não!  :Admirado:  




> O nosso amigo Ricardo tem uma tara por zoanthus como eu tenho por montiporas.


É verdade Rogério, nos moles é Zoanthus e Ricordeas. Mas nos duros também adoro as montiporas (principalmente de prato).

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Então hoje, aqui fica uma sequência de crescimento - Montipora aequituberculata vermelha...





Tendo em conta que tive a praga dos nudibrânqueos, o crescimento até é significativo!

E ainda, aquela que penso poder dizer que salvei da praga - o que restou do minha bela Montipora foliosa verde...





Recordo-Vos como era o coral mãe antes da praga...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais um fim-de-semana passada e aqui ficam as novidades...



Uma nova Acropora que até a identificar a vou designar por sp!!!



Uma Lobophylia que tenciono fraccionar por forma a juntar a mais 2 e fazer um conjunto multicolor! Vou cortar e ficar com a parte mais pequena - desde já quem quiser ficar com os 2 lóbulos maiores que entre em contacto comigo.



Uma Hydnophora exesa

E por fim duas mudas vindas de casa do João Ribeiro:



Uma Montipora confusa



E uma excelente muda de Montipora que penso ser uma delicatula segunda a observação que pude fazer no Veron.

E por fim uma foto geral com a localização e nova arrumação...

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi,
Essa acropora sp é deveras bonita
Se não me engano é igualzinha  a uma que eu tenho...
A minha tá linda, a tua nesse aqua de certeza que vai ficar um espetaculo
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Diogo, eu posso ficar com a Lobophylia.
Just make a price!!! :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Sábado passado visitei o aquário do Diogo e tive uma surpresa ao verificar mais uma vez que as fotografias não mostram toda a beleza, cor e movimento deste fantástico reef. O enquadramento exterior é proporcional ao elevado nível de equipamento e manutenção do aquário.

Algumas fotos:

Este _Paracanthurus hepatus_ é muito vaidoso e insistia em não sair da frente da objectiva


Uma _Fungia_ sp. das "minhas"


_Acropora efflorescens_


_Zoanthus_ sp.


_Parazoanthus gracilis_


_Amphiprion ocellaris_


_A. ocellaris_ e fêmea de _Chrysiptera cyanea_


_Paracanthurus hepatus_




Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Diogo,
mais uns bonitos corais, para esse belo reef  :SbSourire:  ...sem dúvida  :SbOk3:  

Gostava só de deixar aqui umas fotos que o meu irmão tirou uma das vezes que aí fomos, antes de alterares algumas coisas.
As fotos não estão nada outro mundo, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas é o que se consegue com esta máquina (Sony DSC P92):

A bela Tridacna:


A _Montipora aquituberculata_:




Uma parcial direita (da ilha):


Geral (15-04-2006):

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Ricardo Rodrigues, essas fotos estão 5*,parabéns! :yb677:  

Acrescento aqui mais algumas fotos de sábado e de resto o Ricardo Rodrigues
já disse tudo deste maravilhoso sistema que o Diogo têm

Aqui ficam então algumas fotos que tirei na visita que eu e o Ricardo Rodrigues fizemos para conhecer o teu aquário. 






































Diogo mais uma vez os meus parabéns e boa sorte para as mudas.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow Joao !!! As fotos sao inacreditaveis  :tutasla:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cardoso

João as fotos são realmente magníficas.

Parabéns
Marcos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Verdadeiro espectáculo !
As fotografias estão fantásticas, mas isso só aontece porque os modelos também o são !

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

as fotos estão todas óptimas, mas, João, essas últimas fotos atingiram um nível nunca visto.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Absolutamente indescritíveis.  :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

As fotos estão magnificas, mas posso e tenho o prazer de dizer que este aquário ao vivo está um sonho.

Parabens  :yb677:  

Um abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários sobre o aqua! É um prazer vê-lo tão beneficiado nas fotos do João e Ricardo!

Entretanto deixo-Vos (com alguma relutância devido à qualidade das mesmas!!!) duas fotos de duas mudas de Montipora digitata que tenho no aqua...



Uma digitata cor de rosa vinda de casa do Ricardo Rodrigues - a crescer muito bem!



E uma digitata verde também a crescer vinda de casa do Nuno Mendes!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Com o objectivo de conseguir ter mais espaço para corais, voltei a mexer no layout! Desta vez do lado esquerdo onde baixei um pouco a parede de RV e recoloquei os corais... vejam o resulta e comentem:












Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo,
acho que ficou muito melhor, ficas-te com muito mais base para os corais...está cada vez melhor!  :yb677:  

A _A.efflorescens_ do lado esquerdo não está muito á sombra?  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras!




> A _A.efflorescens_ do lado esquerdo não está muito á sombra?


A foto dá uma ideia errada da luz que ela apanha. De qualquer forma as eflos não precisam de muita luz.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Bem conseguido ! :Pracima:   Baixaste aí uns 10-15 cms, não ? 
Ganhaste uns 6-7 lugares para novos corais e até melhorastes um pouco o "movimento" da parede esquerda. O desnível da parede está mais suave. 
´

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Baixaste aí uns 10-15 cms, não ? 
> Ganhaste uns 6-7 lugares para novos corais ...


Sim! Tirei 3 pedras de cerca de 2 kg cada uma. Pelo peso não parece muito, mas como eram de Rocha Morta são grandinhas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## AQMAS

Diogo,

Ficou muito melhor, sem falar no espaço. :Pracima:  

João Paulo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Diogo

Também acho que ficou melhor desta forma. Quando visitei o teu aquário achei o lado esquerdo demasiado ocupado por rochas, assim ganhaste mais espaço para os corais e para os próprios peixes :SbOk:  .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois é...!!! Mais espaço... mais corais! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Aqui ficam as fotos das mudas:









Tenho ainda uma muda de Montipora capricornis roxa do RFA, mas o local onde a coloquei a crescer, não me permite para já tirar fotos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Gostei muito da 1ª e da 2ª muda!! :SbOk3:  
Quando quiseres fazer um fraguesito.... conta comigo!!! :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma actualização...



A alga coralina, depois de ter colocado uma bomba a movimentar a água com kalk que tenho no depósito de reposição, começou a alastrar de uma forma incrivel - vejam o vidro de trás!

Como podem ver do lado esquerdo tenho um novo coral - uma Turbinária reniformis.



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam as minhas duas aquisições na importação feita pela Redfish



Aquilo a que chamámos uma Montipora hystrix (uma vez que a peça é composta por uma Montipora sp e uma Seriatopora hystrix)



E uma Acropora que penso ser uma humilis XXL!!! Com os pólipos verdes e as pontas a tenderem para o violeta... fico na expectativa! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  



Deixo-Vos duas fotos do que lá podem encontrar...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo,
1º queria dizer que essa panorâmica ficou brutal, por culpa do fotografo e do lindo aqua...excelente!  :Vitoria:  

Bonitos os novos corais...essa montipora "hystrix" tem as pontas roxas? ou é da foto? A acro parece bonita, vai actualizando para ver a evolução da cor!

Bem...eheh...foste mesmo para apanhar os melhores (não fossem fugir  :yb624: ) ...parece haver boas peças, a ver se sábado de manhã consigo ir lá ver como ficou!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente tens um exelente aquario,cada vez esta melhor tenho seguido sempre deste a montagem e acho que em termos de pregresso esta mais que bom,tem um grande crescimento nos corais como as fotos tem demonstrado,e um grande crescimento de aquisiçoes :yb665:   :yb665:  
Qualquer dia esse já nao te chega.....a ultima foto de panoramica esta muito boa o fotografo tambem ajuda.....a mudança que fizeste ficou muito boa
Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários! Logo à noite coloco uma nova foto panorâmica, com as alterações que tive que fazer com a inclusão destes dois novos corais (bem grandes por sinal!!!)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Diogo,
> ...
> 
> Bem...eheh...foste mesmo para apanhar os melhores (não fossem fugir ) ...parece haver boas peças, a ver se sábado de manhã consigo ir lá ver como ficou!


Boas... também estive na RedFish hoje e tinham lá corais, que posso apenas descrever como ESPECTACULARES!!! e sinceramente os mais baratos que já vi... acho que se fores no sábado, nicles...  :yb665:   :yb665:  eu troce uma turbinária tamanho XXXXL linda, uma heliofungia e uma goniopora linda... e digo-te... eheheh despacha-te  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos: 

ahhh e já agora Diogo, muito boas compras... esperáste-os!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   mais uma coisa, GRANDE AQUA...  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> eu troce uma turbinária tamanho XXXXL linda, uma heliofungia e uma goniopora linda... e digo-te... eheheh despacha-te


Pois estive de olho nessa Turbinária que mal chegou, nem 5 minutos tinham passado, já estava toda aberta! De facto muito grande e só por isso não a trouxe comigo!




> ahhh e já agora Diogo, muito boas compras... esperáste-os!!!


Sim... pode dizer-se que sim!!!

Aqui ficam fotos dos 2 corais hoje, com 24 horas de aqua:





As cores estão mais vivas e os dois com muito bom aspecto, para quem esteve 3 dias em viagem!

E finalmente a prometida panorâmica depois do novo arranjo para a colocação dos novos inquilinos...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> E finalmente a prometida panorâmica depois do novo arranjo para a colocação dos novos inquilinos...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


E de certeza que não fica por aí :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Tà cada vez melhor e esse reactor tá a fazer maravilhas.
Visto na foto de panoramica, toda a coralina de fundo dá um ar galático parecendo uma chuva de metoritos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas... também estive na RedFish hoje e tinham lá corais, que posso apenas descrever como ESPECTACULARES!!! e sinceramente os mais baratos que já vi... acho que se fores no sábado, nicles...  ... e digo-te... eheheh despacha-te


Olá José,
infelizmente só poderei ir lá ver como ficaram os aquas acabados, e ver (o que houver) os corais...

...ainda não posso gastar dinheiro em corais, com muita pena minha  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam fotos para partilhar convosco a evolução da Montipora comprada na Redfish...



Mesmo vinda directamente da importação para o meu aquário, a sua adaptação tem sido excelente, tendo recuperado de todas as mazelas que apresentava. A ideia com que fico com uma observação cuidada, é que os pólipos estão a ficar ligeiramente coloridos (com tons aroxeados)...



veremos o que o futuro me reserva!!!

Entretanto aqui ficam duas fotos de duas "meninas" do meu aqua...






Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje, depois de um simpático telefonema do João Ribeiro, tive a oportunidade de ficar com um dos meus corais preferidos - uma Stylopora pistilatta rosa com pólipos verdes...

Aqui fica uma foto no momento de entrada no meu aqua:



Como odem observar o coral está um pouco estragado. Aliás essa foi a razão pela qual o João me contactou. O loriculos dele adorava bicar no coral e este estava a ficar cada vez mais debilitado. O João, como grande aquariofilista que é, deu-me a oportunidade de ficar com ele e recuperá-lo... darei notícias dos desenvolvimentos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Diogo


A cor da pistilatta e espectacular ! :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A cor da pistilatta e espectacular !


Pois é! E está cada vez melhor com o passar dos dias e com a recuperação do tecido...



A Montipora/hytrix está a ficar mais escura e os pólipos estão a ficar arroxados...





Entretanto como alguns poderão saber adquiri ontem ao Zé 5 dos muitos e magnificos corais que estão no Cristal Reef... Aqui ficam as fotos:

















e finalmente duas fotos gerais...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Gosto bastante!! :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cardoso

Diogo,
Está realmente muito bonito.
Você poderia colocar mais fotos dos equipamentos? Detalhes do sump, skimmer, filtro uv, repositor de água, etc, etc, etc ....
Após alguns anos sem aquário estou fazendo um projeto para um reef de também de 500 litros. 
Abraço
Marcos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá aos dois e obrigado pelas Vossas palavras!

Marcos - penso que está tudo explicado ao longo desta páginas de informação, mas se tiver alguma dúvida por favor diga. Pode ver também o setup neste link: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3322

Entretanto gostava de Vos deixar uma foto de maior promenor da Montipora que comprei ao Zé...



Como poderão verificar, no seu centro estão a crescer outro coral! Nada mais nada menos que uma acropora valida de pontas rochas... vamos ver como evolui!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Bem que eu não tava a perceber o porquê da venda dos teus corais :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  
Agora tá explicado.
Foi uma boa aposta, sim senhor, e para quem fôr ver o histórico do teu aqua vai pensar que a histrix cresceu de um dia para o outro. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
É que ficou quase no mesmo sitio do antigo coral
Aquario não de 5****** mas, sim de 100*********. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> e para quem fôr ver o histórico do teu aqua vai pensar que a histrix cresceu de um dia para o outro.


Ainda não cresceu assim tanto, mas espero que cresça... na sua nova casa (a minha.  :SbSourire2: )

Ficaram lindos, Diogo. Foi uma bela odisseia, sim senhor !

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas...

Esse aquário está a ficar 5 estrelas sim sr.
Sem dúvida alguma tens não só uns lindos corais como uma qualidade de água invejável.
Essa histrix está espectacular...queres vender?  :SbSourire2:  

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Vejam o crescimento desta digitata em apenas 1 mês...





Realmente o reactor de cálcio e os aditivos fazem maravilhas... estou rendido à evidência!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Diogo,

A "minha" digitata está doida desde que começou o tratamento das pastilhas!!! E fotos da Turbinaria reniformis? E já agora fotos dos novos corais?

Que tal a introdução do peixe novo? Sempre utilizaste a gaiola?

Neste momento estou maravilhado com a minha digitata verde vinda do aquário do Pedro Pacheco, está lindíssima!!!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A "minha" digitata está doida desde que começou o tratamento das pastilhas!!! E fotos da Turbinaria reniformis? E já agora fotos dos novos corais?
> 
> Que tal a introdução do peixe novo? Sempre utilizaste a gaiola?


A reniformis não tem crescido muito embora apresente os pólipos bem abertos e uma cor fantástica! As fotos dos novos corais estão na página anterior!!! O hawaiensis está dentro da gaiola mas até agora não notei a existência de comportamentos de agressividade por parte dos residentes! Como ainda não começou a comer vai ficar lá por mais uns tempos...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Uma sugestão, para o peixe não se sentir completamente exposto costumo colocar uma pedra leve inclinada junto ao vidro servindo de abrigo e local de pernoita. Quando alimentares a bicharada tenta fazé-lo junto à gaiola, é por vezes nesta altura de stress pela procura da comida que os comportamentos agressivos se revelam. Uma vez que a gaiola está na zona de maior corrente talvez seja uma boa ideia parar as bombas na hora da alimentação.

Boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Já vi as fotos, a gemmifera é de facto brutal!!! Até calhou bem este rearranjo e entrada de corais novos no aquário, talvez os peixes fiquem um pouco à toa e não liguem muito ainda ao recém-chegado!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas dicas! O recém chegado já começou a comer granulado! A coisa vai correr bem.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

E correu mesmo bem!!! Hoje finalmente, ao fim de 4 dias dentro da gaiola, soltei o hawaiiensis! A recepção não podia ter sido melhor... correu mesmo muito bem, sem qualquer sinal de agressividade por parte dos outros peixes. Enquanto espero pelas fotos do João Ribeiro que me fez uma visita em conjunto com o Duarte Conceição, aqui fica a foto possível...



Deixo-Vos ficar também uma foto dos pólipos de uma das montiporas... que estão cada dia que passa mais azuis!



E a foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam então as fotos que tirei hoje de tarde ao novo peixe do Diogo.

*Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis*





Abraço,
João

----------


## Luis Delgado

Fotos muito boas, João. Muito boas.  :Palmas:  

O peixe é, de facto, muito original... ola)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

O peixe está um espectáculo, por vezes já andava com os dois _P.hepatus_ e o _Z.flavescens_....e sempre que o João se chegava ao pé do aqua, lá vinha o _C.hawaiiensis_ pousar para a foto  :yb624:   5 estrelas mesmo!


Diogo,

O aqua ficou óptimo com a mudança do layout, grande base para todos esses lindos corais, mais uma vez, os parabens!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

E é mais um caso de sucesso com a gaiola, um dia destes tenho de registar a patente!

Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

> E é mais um caso de sucesso com a gaiola, um dia destes tenho de registar a patente!


Na verdade, parece ser uma solução muito viável :Palmas:  
Eu próprio tive algumas experiências negativas devido à adaptação dos peixes,
por estes serem repetidamente atacados pelos outros que lá se encontravam :SbRequin2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindo peixe Diogo o aqua esta-se amadurecendo muito bem e excelentes foto Joao como e de esperar  :Pracima:   E pena que o C.hawaiiensis perde sua linda cor como adulto.

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Já falamos pelo MSN mas após estas fotografias não podia deixar de comentar, excelente peixe que aí tens.
Quanto ao resto acho que não há mais comentários a fazer, é tua "imagem de marca" os belissimos corais.
Boa sorte para esse novo habitante e para todo o aquário em geral.
Abraços

Bernardo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Diogo,

Tens aí uma nova estrela ! E dá muito jeito a complementar o trabalho dos paracanthurus e do zebrassoma.


p.s.: tens que editar o nome do tópico e retirar a palavra "projecto". Se "isto" ainda é um projecto....

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado ao João pelas excelentes fotos e obrigado a todos pelos comentários!




> Tens aí uma nova estrela ! E dá muito jeito a complementar o trabalho dos paracanthurus e do zebrassoma.


Felizmente nem este nem os outros têm trabalho!!!!




> p.s.: tens que editar o nome do tópico e retirar a palavra "projecto". Se "isto" ainda é um projecto....


Vê lá se gostas como está??!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Melhor, sem dúvida.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Diogo,

o teu aqua está cada vez melhor.

não tenho dúvidas que, com o vício dos corais, esse layout se vai transformar numa rampa. Não há hipótese  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> não tenho dúvidas que, com o vício dos corais, esse layout se vai transformar numa rampa


de lançamento para um aquário maior ?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> de lançamento para um aquário maior ?


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Não metam coisas na cabeça ao homem que aquilo está a ficar um espectáculo, se não, ainda tenho que lhe ficar com aquário. :yb624:  

Enquanto ele pensa no assunto, aqui ficam mais umas fotos do fds passado.









Abraço,
João

----------


## Rui Catuna

Boas a todos!

É só para deixar aqui esta mensagem!

Este aquário está um espetaculo!

E não tenho mais nenhum comentario a fazer.

Um abraço

Rui Catuna

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

João - obrigado por mais este conjunto de fotos! Quanto à remota possibilidade de um aqua maior.... esqueçam! Tinha que sair eu de casa!!!

Rui - obrigado pelas tuas palavras! :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> (...) possibilidade de um aqua maior.... esqueçam! Tinha que sair eu de casa!!!


Sim, claro...  :SbSourire:  para uma maior...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Sim, claro...  para uma maior...


Boas... ola) 

Eheheh... esse deve ser o sonho de qualquer um que goste de aquariofilia, uma grande casa e um grande aqua... no entanto, não acredito que seja o das nossas companheiras...  :yb668:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Diogo... essa montipora, de dia para dia está maior... impressionante!  :tutasla:  Realmente acertas-te nas escolhas de suplementos e equipamentos...  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como nem tudo são rosas aqui fica o relato de algo não muito positivo! Com 1 ano de vida o aqua ainda não tinha tido algas.... pois é... estou com um grande ataque de ciano!!!

Este ataque, quanto a mim, deu-se por causa da adição de suplementos. O que estou a fazer...???

Retomei as TPA´s semanais que tinha parado e que com o nascimento da minha segunda filha se tinham tornado bimensais!!! Reduzi a quantidade de aditivos e estou, como alguns poderão saber a experimentar um escumador teoricamente bastante superior ao que tinha. Este é um escumador idealizado pelo Eduardo Santos da Redfish e estará dimensionado para aquas até 2000 litros. Com uma semana passada o que posso dizer...

Posso afirmar com clareza que estou longe de resolver o problema mas este também não aumentou. O escumador porta-se muito bem e penso que tem ajudado a controlar. Amanhã vou buscar mais 80 litros de água e vou voltar a aspirar todo o fundo, raspando as rochas antes. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá,
> 
> Como nem tudo são rosas aqui fica o relato de algo não muito positivo! Com 1 ano de vida o aqua ainda não tinha tido algas.... pois é... estou com um grande ataque de ciano!!!
> 
> Este ataque, quanto a mim, deu-se por causa da adição de suplementos. O que estou a fazer...???
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



Isso é que é pior... mas todos já decerto passamos por isso! No entanto, não abusas-te na quantidade?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Isso é que é pior... mas todos já decerto passamos por isso! No entanto, não abusas-te na quantidade?


Não abusei, mas a carga orgânica aumentou muito e como me portei mal com as TPA´s o resultado era mais ou menos inevitável. Não estou no entanto preocupado, pois sei bem o que fazer...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Não abusei, mas a carga orgânica aumentou muito e como me portei mal com as TPA´s o resultado era mais ou menos inevitável. Não estou no entanto preocupado, pois sei bem o que fazer...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



Era de esperar, como disseste, mas  :tutasla:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais um fim-de-semana e mais uma TPA (as algas estão a ceder!!!) e mais 2 novos corais...



Uma acropora sp verde. A cor deste coral é impressionante, não sendo possível captá-la com a máquina!



Mais uma acropora sp (ainda não consegui identificar!!)



A válida que mudou de posição, saindo de cima do pilar (infelizmente partiram-se algumas pontas com a operação)

E duas fotos gerais...onde podem ver a nova disposição dos corais depois das novas entradas e da recolocação da válida e da gemmifera:





Por fim a Stlylopora pistillata e a sua recuperação...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## JoaoVitorino

Olá Diogo!

Para começar gostava de te poder agradecer a forma como fui recebido em tua casa, não me conheçendo de lado nenhum. 

Depoi queria te dar os parabéns pelo excelente aquário que tens, vim maravilhado, como te disse é o meu sonho poder vir a ter um parecido. " Embora agora tenha alguns plugs dos teus corais". Que aproveito para dizer que chegaram todos de perfeita saude.

Bem mais uma vez parabéns pelo aquário. Uma referência sem dúvida.

Muitas felecidades para ti, e para a tua familia. Especialmente para as tuas lindas filhotas.

Um grande abraço.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Diogo,

Espero que o problema das algas desapareça rapidamente.

Também me aconteceu o mesmo e eu tb respeitei as doses religiosamente.

às tantas tb me ponho a pensar se não é preferível apostar mais em comida viva (phytoplankton e rotíferos) em boas quantidades do que estar apostar em suplementos, pelo menos ao nível das quantidades recomendadas pelos fabricantes dos mesmos...

Não que esteja propriamente a desacreditar, até porque existem inúmeros casos de sucesso, mas parece-me ser uma solução igualmente válida e com menor margem de erro.

Como sabes, eu tb aliviei as TPAs nessa altura e pronto, foi o que se viu...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

João - obrigado pelas tuas palavras! Foi um prazer receberte. :SbOk3:  

Gostava de Vos dar a conhecer alguns crescimentos e recuperações, no meu aqua em 15 dias...













Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Diogo,
Por muito que tentes, no teu aquario...  já nada me surpreende!!!!ola) 
Continua assim que estás no caminho certo! :yb677:  
Mais uma vez, os meus parabens!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem voltei a casa do Zé e lá comprei mais 2 corais!!!
Aqui ficam as fotos...

Uma Pocillopora damicornis que há muito andava a namorar:





e uma Acropora sp verde com as pontas azul/violeta.



este era um coral bastante grande que cortei em dois. Infelizmente no transporte partiram-se diversas pontas. De uma das partes fiz diversas mudas que colocarei à venda em breve. 







Com estes novos corais, invariavelmente tive que fazer alterações ao layout...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Grande Diogo !

Será que esse layout algum dia vai sossegar.... :SbSourire2:  

Onde é que foi parar a tua outra pocillopora (a roxa)  ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Será que esse layout algum dia vai sossegar....
> 
> Onde é que foi parar a tua outra pocillopora (a roxa)  ?


Pois não sei!!! Talvez um dia!
A Pocillopora está do lado esquerdo (na foto por trás da donzela azul!).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

É como eu já disse...

Esse aquário vai transformar-se gradualmente numa rampa...

O problema, Diogo, vai ser quando a rampa se encher...  :Whistle:  

Aí é que vai ser... a grande questão...  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> O problema, Diogo, vai ser quando a rampa se encher...  
> 
> Aí é que vai ser... a grande questão...



Um dia vou ter um problema desses :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  Pelo menos é o meu desejo.

Diogo tás em grande

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pessoal,

Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários! 
Hoje deixo-Vos duas fotos que ilustram bem os benfícios de um reactor de cálcio, que aproveito para informar que comprei o do Zé Perpéctua (vejamos agora se os crescimentos ainda aumentam mais!!)

em 20/06


hoje


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...os benfícios de um reactor de cálcio, que aproveito para informar que comprei o do Zé Perpéctua (vejamos agora se os crescimentos ainda aumentam mais!!)


Olá Diogo,

É de facto evidente, o beneficio do reactor de CA, é um prazer ver os corais a crescerem assim!

E umas fotos do "novo" reactor? Eram bem vindas... :yb665: 
Estou a projectar um, e qualquer coisa relaccionada com isso é mai matéria para eu estudar!
Quais os problemas que verificaste no outro? foi apenas o tamanho?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> E umas fotos do "novo" reactor? Eram bem vindas...
> Estou a projectar um, e qualquer coisa relaccionada com isso é mai matéria para eu estudar!
> Quais os problemas que verificaste no outro? foi apenas o tamanho?


Ainda não está a funcionar embora já tenha vendido o outro. Estou à espera de um tampão que irá tapar a abertura para a colocação da sonda que ainda não tenho!

Comprei este reactor porque não só é bem maior que o que tinha anteriormente como tem mostrado o que vale...!!! No outro não tive problemas. Digamos que foi um upgrade!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Cá estou eu a chatear outra vez!!! Pois que fui novamente a casa do Zé e louco como sou comprei mais um coral!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Desta vez a enorme acropora amarela...



Para terem um termo de comparação, ela está pousada em cima de uma tampa de um balde de sal dos grandes! Como podem ver ela trás agarrada mais uma válida que pela guerra química está sem cor. Já as separei e vamos ver como recupera.

Aqui fica uma foto do coral no aqua e uma geral onde podem ver vários pedaços da enorme acro espalhados pelo aqua.





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esse coral é impressionante ! Quando regressar ao amarelo eléctrico que tinha no CrystalReef...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Diogo, mas uma vez... ...parabens :Vitoria:  
Quanto a "esse" coralzito, o pessoal quer é mudas!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ela já está amarela mas não consigo reproduzir a cor nas fotos!






> Quanto a "esse" coralzito, o pessoal quer é mudas!!


Podes vir buscar!!! Vê aqui...http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....4785#post34785

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje deixo-Vos duas fotos parciais do aqua onde podem ver com mais pormenor todo o aqua...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje entraram 7 novos peixes no meu sistema!!! Desta vez 7 pequenos ocellaris gentilmente oferecidos pelo Eduardo Telles Santos da Redfish. Estes 7 juntam-se aos 2 que já habitavam o meu antigo refúgio.

Aqui ficam as fotos...



Na aclimatização, e já dentro da sua casa onde espero cresçam com saúde:





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Diogo,

Um cardume bonito de ver e com muito valor (made in Portugal). Atenção à sua alimentação.

Uma coisa espantosa no teu aquário é o crescimento da alga coralina no vidro traseiro.

Abraço e boa sorte com a palhaçada

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Um cardume bonito de ver e com muito valor (made in Portugal). Atenção à sua alimentação.


Neste momento dado seu tamanho reduzido, apenas comem cyclops congelados e cyclopeeze. Tens alguma dica que me possas dar?




> Uma coisa espantosa no teu aquário é o crescimento da alga coralina no vidro traseiro.


Sem dúvida! Eu também estou espantado...

Em 25 de Maio:


Ontem:


Este crescimento deve-se, na minha opinião, não só devido ao reactor de cálcio mas também à adição de Iodo (Lugol´s Soluition). Este boom deu-se assim que deixei de usar o reactor de kalk e passei a adicionar kalk directamente na água de resposição!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Diogo mais uma vez parabéns.
Estive em casa do Diogo na quinta-feira, se não estou em erro, realmente o aquário perde muito nas fotografias.Desde as cores dos corais à dos peixes.....não há comparação.
Pude ver os occelaris oferecidos pelo Eduardo, nas fotografias parecem pequenos mas na realidade ainda são mais pequenos e divertidos.Deve ser interessante vê-los crescer.Boa sorte aí com os palhaços.
Quanto à alga coralina recordo-me que já com o teu aquário antigo uma das coisas que me chmou a atenção foi exactamente a quantidade de coralina que tinhas nos vidros e na rocha, recordo-me da tua  rocha, parecia pintada de rocho.
Depois havemos de falar nisso, ehehe.
Abraços

Bernardo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Bernardo, foi um prazer receber-te a ti e ao teu sobrinho!

Hoje deixo-Vos uma foto do Hawaiensis e duas fotos tiradas pelo vidro lateral de onde vêmos uma prespectiva bem diferente do reef!







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam duas fotos tiradas hoje durante o dia, que por ter tido visitas tive com as luzes acesas...





e uma foto muito especial de alguém muito especial que tal como a irmã Beatriz há quase 3 anos...



também gosta muito do aqua... A Catarina:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Dá bem para ver como és um pai aquariofilista todo babado :SbSmileyBisous:  !! :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto do aqua hoje...



Finalmente, ao fim de quase um mês de guerra, consegui eliminar as cyano!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mesmo já sem cyano não deixei de fazer a minha TPA semanal! De manhã fui buscar água ao Cabo Raso...

O local





O aquário já sem 80 litros de água



Alguns corais ficam já de fora



e por fim a água de novo a entrar



Fica aqui também uma foto dos 9 palhaços pequenos que estão em grande forma...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há cerca de 1 mês e meio introduzi diversos corais no aqua provenientes do aqua do Zé Perpéctua. Um deles foi esta Acropora válida...



...que hoje está assim:



Vista de lado está completamente roxa em todo o seu corpo:



(espero que as diversas mudas que fiz estejam pelo menos iguais ao coral Mãe!!)

Mostro-Vos ainda a evolução daquela a que chamei a Montipora hystrix...



que em 1 mês evoluiu desta forma...



Aqui ficam duas fotos parciais para terminar:





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá outra vez!!!

Hoje não paro!!! Aqui fica uma foto da evolução de uma montipora em 2 meses...




Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Passados 15 dias que estão desde o meu último post, e também da montagem do novo reactor de cálcio com 8 kg de ARM, aqui ficam algumas fotos que ilustram bem o que se passa no meu reef...
















Nota - todas as fotos são tiradas dia 19 de Agosto e hoje, respectivamente.

E uma modificação profunda de um coral que estou a recuperar... uma Pocillopora damicornis:





Por fim uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José David

5 Estrelas Diogo!

Parabéns  :Olá:  

Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá José,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras. Estou em casa nos próximos dias - se quiseres aparece para veres o aqua e conversarmos um pouco.

Aqui fica mais um registo...





Muito e breve vou ter que cortar ou deslocar esta montipora de local, uma vez que já quase que toca na Stylophora que está acima.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Muito e breve vou ter que cortar ou deslocar esta montipora de local, uma vez que já quase que toca na Stylophora que está acima.


Afasta antes a stylophora que não se compara nada a esse coral...  :Whistle:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,




> Afasta antes a stylophora que não se compara nada a esse coral...


Deixa chegar uns novos corais agora em finais de Setembro e depois trato disso.

Entretanto aqui ficam as fotos das duas peças compradas ontem no Evento:



Uma magnifica Seriatopora caliendrum rosa



e uma Montipora sp ainda muito abatida pelos maus tratos infligidos pelo Eric!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## LuisFerreira

ola!

grande montagem parabens esta algo muito bem feito!!! no entanto tenho uma duvida qual é o problema de nao ter placa? obrigado e mais uma vex parabens


abraços luis

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnifica mesmo ! :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2!




> no entanto tenho uma duvida qual é o problema de nao ter placa?


Quando tens um sistema que pesa perto de 1000 kg não ter placa de betão é um problema bastante grave!!!! A madeira de que é feito todo o meu soalho não iria aguentar.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Obrigado aos 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Quando tens um sistema que pesa perto de 1000 kg não ter placa de betão é um problema bastante grave!!!! A madeira de que é feito todo o meu soalho não iria aguentar.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Para além de que sem placa por vezes o vizinho de baixo toca à porta a dizer que chove na sala....

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Para além de que sem placa por vezes o vizinho de baixo toca à porta a dizer que chove na sala....


Pois!!! Felizmente ainda não me aconteceu! Ela apenas tocou à porta porque tinha muito barulho em casa. Na altura tive que me desfazer de um escumador da Aquamedic, pois a vibração era mais que muita!

Entretanto depois da TPA semanal e da arrumação dos novos corais, aqui ficam as fotos...

Começo por uma foto geral:



Parcial esquerda:



Parcial direita:


De notar que já movimentei a Montipora aequituberculata vermelha por forma a ter mais espaço para crescer.

e uma zona que, pelo seu equilibrio em termos de corais e cores, gosto particularmente:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Diogo,

Antes de mais deixa-me dar-te os parabéns (nada que não estejas habituado). Os meus parabéns são ainda maiores quando percebo que tens duas filhas pequenas (eu tenho três e vejo-me grego para ter tempo para dispensar a este espectacular hobby).

Cumprimentos à parte, queria perguntar-te onde compras na zona de Lisboa aqueles 'dipersores' que tens no retorno do aqua (cor de laranja nas pontas penso eu)

Um abraço

Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

Os dispersores foram adquiridos à Sumptech (podes contactar o Membro Pedro Pacheco). No entanto, sei que em Mem Martins há uma casa chamada Mitera que vende (são da cor do PVC).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Isto de estar de férias e ter muito tempo é uma desgraça!!! Hoje comprei 2 novos corais...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Duas belas desgraças sem dúvida.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Duas belas desgraças sem dúvida.


Amanhã podes ver ao vivo e cores (com muito mais cor, que as fotos não mostram!!!)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais um dia, mais um coral... desta vez uma incrivel acropora millepora verde, também proveniente do aquário do João Cotter:



e em detalhe:



A sua colocação no aquário depois de ter feito alguns cortes (não cabia em lado nenhum inteira!!!):



Abraço
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto do meu novo habitante (leucosternon) que depois de ter estado 3 dias na gaiola foi solto hoje de manhã. 



E uma foto geral onde podem ver que já não tenho espaço!!!!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José R Santos

Olá Diogo,

É sem dúvida dos meus peixes preferidos. O meu Leucosternon tem cerca de 15 cm e é um autêntico deleite visual.

Boa sorte com o teu. Se já passou 4 dias sem problemas, está garantido.

Um abraço
Zé António

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Olá,
> 
> E uma foto geral onde podem ver que já não tenho espaço!!!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo,

Não seja por isso, o meu áqua está muito vazio.Podes sempre partilhar com o pessoal do forum :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:  
Ó pessoal estou em primeiro na fila. :yb665:   :yb665:  

Agora a sério - Um dos áquas de referencia deste forum.
Já existe algum tópico onde o pessoal poderia votar no melhor áqua do Forum?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há muito que não faço uma actualização neste tópico!!! Aqui ficam algumas fotos...

A staghorn verde em finais de Julho


e hoje


Uma montipora na mesma data


e hoje


Mais uma stag em 5 de Setembro


e hoje


a hystrix


uma das válidas também em 5 de Setembro


e hoje


Aquela que foi identificada como uma pocillopora e que hoje depois de uma feliz identificação em conjunto com o Rui Ferreira de Almeida (por acaso abrimos o Veron nessa página!!!!), aquilo que consideramos uma Madracis.



E por fim a montipora que foi cortada no Evento e que estava assim


Agora está assim...


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

E aqui fica a geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Diogo

As xénias devem estar furiosas contigo. Já quase não se vêem.
Parabéns está cada vez mais composto e bonito.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelentes crescimentos e coloração,sem dúvida.
Bem me parecia que essa montipora era especial...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bem me parecia que essa montipora era especial...


Pois... sabes bem que com o passar dos anos, vamos ganhando olho para estas coisas!!!! :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  

Pena a foto não ajudar muito, mas a colocação do coral não me permite fotografá-lo melhor!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem sei... já a tinha topado, como te disse na altura.

Mas continuo fiel aos meus tectos orçamentais e de preservação de espaço de crescimento (por enquanto, pelo menos) , por isso não a comprei contigo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Mas continuo fiel aos meus tectos orçamentais e de preservação de espaço de crescimento (por enquanto, pelo menos) , por isso não a comprei contigo.


Relembro-te que me ficou por "apenas" 75 euros, o que para o tamanho do coral em causa é na minha opinião um preço bem simpático!

Quem sabe em breve não poderei fazer-te uma "pequena" muda!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem sei, eu lembro-me. Mas isso não resolve a questão do espaço.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui duas fotos que ilustram melhor a beleza da Montipora! Sem dúvida uma grande compra...





Através do livro do Veron fico com muitas dúvidas na sua identificação, mas diria que poderia ser ou uma undata ou uma mactanensis

Tenho curiosidade em saber se a parte do Carlos Guião também estará assim!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

E tão castanha que ela parecia  :Smile: .
Parabéns pela aquisição.

António PaEs  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> E tão castanha que ela parecia .


Com a falta de luz solar a que os corais são sujeitos nas estações de preparação para envio e no transporte, muitos perdem facilmente a cor, devido ao aumento da zooxathelles como tentativa de compensar a falta de luz e talvez também devido à redução da concentração de alguns pigmentos protectores.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos da evolução da Montipora/Hystrix...


Em Julho


Em Agosto


Em Setembro


e Outubro


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Estou com um problema semelhante na (ex-tua) Hystrix. Tem uma montipora confusa a crescer no meio dela.





Contactei o E. Borneman que me disse que a seriatopora não vai ter hipótese e que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, vou ficar com uma montipora grande, com uns ramos de hystrix por cima (se tiver sorte), pelo que devia, quanto antes extrair a montipora com uma dremmel. Quanto mais tarde o fizer, mais esta montipora vai encrustar na hystrix.

No teu caso, já se nota muita diferença de ritmos de crescimento entre os dois "gémeos", com vantagem para a montipora. 
Notaste algum tipo de recessão (ainda que pontual) na hystrix ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Estou com um problema semelhante na (ex-tua) Hystrix. Tem uma montipora confusa a crescer no meio dela.


Tem piada que esse pequeno plug de confusa sempre esteve na hystrix (já vinha assim de casa do Zé) e nunca cresceu! É curioso como os aquas são todos diferentes!




> Contactei o E. Borneman que me disse que a seriatopora não vai ter hipótese e que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, vou ficar com uma montipora grande, com uns ramos de hystrix por cima (se tiver sorte), pelo que devia, quanto antes extrair a montipora com uma dremmel. Quanto mais tarde o fizer, mais esta montipora vai encrustar na hystrix.
> 
> No teu caso, já se nota muita diferença de ritmos de crescimento entre os dois "gémeos", com vantagem para a montipora. 
> Notaste algum tipo de recessão (ainda que pontual) na hystrix ?


Neste meu conjunto as duas vivem em harmonia e ambas crescem muito bem sem haver sequer queimaduras - é incrivel! No caso da confusa não sei mas estas duas estão muito bem!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Olá João,
> Tem piada que esse pequeno plug de confusa sempre esteve na hystrix (já vinha assim de casa do Zé) e nunca cresceu! É curioso como os aquas são todos diferentes!


Olá Diogo,

Essa informação é importante. Eu não sabia que ele tinha estado sempre por lá. E não reparei nele na altura em que ta comprei.

Era um mini-plug ou dirias que já era deste tamanho, +/- ?

E, já agora, tiveste o coral quanto tempo antes de mo vender (em 24/6/2006), lembras-te ? E, antes de ti, sabes quanto tempo esteve assim com o Zé ?

É que se têm estado a conviver pacificamente há muito tempo... talvez se poupe a circugia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Em primeiro lugar as minhas desculpas por não te ter cobrado 2 corais em vez de 1!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Era um mini-plug ou dirias que já era deste tamanho, +/- ?


Era um mini-plug e posso dizer-te que na sua estada cá diminuiu de tamanho (isto leva-me a querer que a hystrix não terá problemas)




> E, já agora, tiveste o coral quanto tempo antes de mo vender (em 24/6/2006), lembras-te ? E, antes de ti, sabes quanto tempo esteve assim com o Zé ?




Eu comprei o coral ao Zé no dia 1 de Dezembro de 2005 (e era uma muda da dele, que acabei por comprar como sabes) e ele tinha feito a muda há relativamente pouco tempo. 

Não faças nada para já e vê o comportamento delas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Diogo, obrigado pela info

p.s.: só agora reparei na tua frase inicial. Fartei-me de rir

p.s.2: importas-te que edite a tua mensagem para captar o link da fotografia anterior ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> p.s.: só agora reparei na tua frase inicial. Fartei-me de rir
> 
> p.s.2: importas-te que edite a tua mensagem para captar o link da fotografia anterior ?


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   Claro que não me importo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Quando o A. Calfo esteve cá, estive precisamente a falar com ele sobre a questão dos corais de espécies diferentes que crescem em conjunto e ele foi peremptório em dizer que, apesar dos mesmos não mostrarem sinais de guerra química, estes se encontram em situação de desgaste permanente, devido ao facto de estarem em contacto.

O facto é que, apesar disso, nos casos conhecidos, os corais estão a crescer. O mesmo acontece com as minhas montiporas capricornis e digitata. Neste momento nem sequer sei se irá haver um vencedor a dar cabo do outro...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Penso que, a final, um vai querer sobrepor-se ao outro, matando-o. 
O "a final" é que pode demorar meses ou anos (alguns, dezenas, centenas...). O tempo, nos corais, tem essa particularidade...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

E já viram o aquário deste mês da Reefkeeping? TOTM - October 2006
Tem um caso destes. Espero que os vossos tenham muitos anos de crescimento, e atingam um tamanho destes... :SbClown:  




> p.s.2: importas-te que edite a tua mensagem para captar o link da fotografia anterior ?


Offtopic:
João, não sei bem se percebi se querias permissão para editar ou para retirar o link, mas se carregares com o botão direito do rato na imagem, e depois em "Propriedades" ou "Properties"...tens o URL (link).

----------


## João M Monteiro

Era isso, Ricardo. Obg pela info

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Hoje visitei o João Cotter e trouxe lá de casa 3 novos corais (magníficos por sinal)...

Uma enorme Montipora confusa:



Uma staghorn com tons de azul:





E por fim uma acropora sp:



Aproveito para Vos deixar o relato da divisão de uma das minhas estrelas. Neste caso a Linkia vermelha:



Tudo indica que estão de boa saúde!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!:  linda

staghorn



talvez um dia possa-mos trocar uma muda disto  :yb665: 

A minha está a muito com um tronco de fora, e o outro está quase a sair fora de agua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> talvez um dia possa-mos trocar uma muda disto


Sem dúvida! Quando aí for levo muitas coisas para a troca!!!

Entretanto aqui fica uma foto geral de hoje, depois da introdução dos novos corais e de alguns terem ido ao corte!!!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os bracos deste Stag sao bem grossos, tens foto da mae ?
O aqua esta lindo !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Os bracos deste Stag sao bem grossos, tens foto da mae ?


A "mãe" deve estar algures na Alemanha! Este é um coral de propagação, made in Amblard. Foi comprado pelo João Cotter na Reefdiscus há mais de 1 ano.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Consideraste colocar a nova Staghorn (magnífica) no local onde colocaste a m. confusa ? Davas-lhe espaço para crescer e acho que ficava excelente, "a cortar" o fundo com os seus ramos bem abertos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Consideraste colocar a nova Staghorn (magnífica) no local onde colocaste a m. confusa ? Davas-lhe espaço para crescer e acho que ficava excelente, "a cortar" o fundo com os seus ramos bem abertos.


A confusa está colocada demasiado à frente (pode não parecer pela imagem, mas está mesmo junto ao vidro da frente) e a stag ficava demasiado ostensiva. de qualquer forma não colo os corais, pelo que poderei mudar se for necessário.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

E atrás da montipora aequit. (mais ou menos na mesma linha da m. confusa) ?

Digo isto porque gosto particularmente de ver essas Staghorns "abertas", em zonas mais isoladas e sem nada atrás. Quebram as linhas e dão um impacto...único. Mas, como é evidente, são gostos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> E atrás da montipora aequit. (mais ou menos na mesma linha da m. confusa) ?
> 
> Digo isto porque gosto particularmente de ver essas Staghorns "abertas", em zonas mais isoladas e sem nada atrás. Quebram as linhas e dão um impacto...único. Mas, como é evidente, são gostos.


Percebo-te perfeitamente e concordo! Vou ver a melhor solução - tens que ir lá vê-la... é brutal (as fotos não ajudam nada).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Vamos ver se dá no próximo fds !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois de ter feito diversos cortes em alguns corais, fiz também algumas recolocações...



A incrivel Montipora undata coloquei-a num local onde tem o devido destaque.



Relembro-Vs que no dia 9 de Setembro (há 1 mês) era assim...



Aqui ficam fotos, geral e parciais...







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto da Montipora undata de um novo ângulo...



e mais algumas fotos do aqua diferentes...







e uma geral:



Fica o registo de uma nova acropora...





e a evolução da millepora rosa desde que a mudei de local (finalmente e ao fim de muitos meses já se nota crescimento).





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Entretanto fiz um sortido de Montiporas que vou deixar crescer e tocarem-se para ver como reagem...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Diogo,
Isso está fabuloso,só que parece-me que está a ficar um bocadinho "carregado",não tarda nada tens que fazer um aqua maiorzinho,assim tipo...1500lt. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Grande abraço Diogo.

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Diogo:

Por acaso não há uma mudinha dessas montiporas rosa e verde para os amigos!

Abraço

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Raquel,




> Por acaso não há uma mudinha dessas montiporas rosa e verde para os amigos!


De momento não tenho mudas! Já agora onde é que viste uma "montipora rosa"??!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Hoje venho relatar-Vos uma coisa diferente! O meu Zebrassoma flavescens arranjou uma forma de se alimentar sem grande esforço! É verdade... limita-se a esperar que a comida caia dentro duma enorme rodhactis que tenho (terá perto de 35 cm de diâmetro) e depois pica calmamente, mesmo quando ela está já fechada e a transportar a comida para a sua enorme boca!

Aqui fica o registo:

A rodactis há um ano atrás - com apenas 3 cm de diâmetro.


Hoje


Assim que a comida cai ela começa a formar uma grande bola


E de imediato o flavescens começa a picar a comida








Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Excelente reparo sobre o rodhactis e o zebrassoma, sao estas situaçoes que mais aprecio nos nossos aquarios. Comportamentos completamente inesperados!

Ja agora, parabens pelo aquario, esta muito bonito.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Pois..."os amarelos" não são de fiar. :yb624:  
Agora a serio,isso está realmente bonito e como ainda hoje te disse,só se tem uma noção concreta da beleza do teu aqua,quando visto ao vivo,as fotos não lhe fazem justiça. :yb677:  
Registo tanbem que te estás a tornar um fotografo de mão-cheia :SbOk3:  ,um dia temos que combinar com calma e vou ai com a minha maquina para ver se me ensinas uns truques,é que a maquina é nova e acho que bastante boa,o fotografo é que é urso :yb624:  ,o melhor que consegui fazer foi as fotos que fiz ao aqua do Rogerio e que estão no post do aqua dele,estão fraquitas mas penso que a maquina (e o dono)é capaz de fazer muito melhor. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...um dia temos que combinar com calma e vou ai com a minha maquina para ver se me ensinas uns truques,é que a maquina é nova e acho que bastante boa,o fotografo é que é urso ,o melhor que consegui fazer foi as fotos que fiz ao aqua do Rogerio e que estão no post do aqua dele,estão fraquitas mas penso que a maquina (e o dono)é capaz de fazer muito melhor.


Quando quiseres Luis, mas devo avisar-te que não percebo muito disto! 

Entretanto hoje resolvi ir fazer medições no meu aqua (quem me conhece sabe que é algo que faço muito ocasionalmente) - a surpresa (ou talvez não) é a seguinte:

Ph - 7,9 agora às 22 horas (com HQI´s ligadas desde as 19 horas)
Kh - 6
Cálcio - 350 (entretanto reparei que acabou o CO2!!  )
Densidade - 1029 
Temperatura - 26,5 a 27ºC (por causa do refrigerador)
NO3 - 0,1
NO2 - 0
PO4 - 0
P Redox (ORP) - 195

Mesmo com alguns parâmetros com valores anormais o aqua transparece saúde!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Quando quiseres Luis, mas devo avisar-te que não percebo muito disto! 
> 
> Entretanto hoje resolvi ir fazer medições no meu aqua (quem me conhece sabe que é algo que faço muito ocasionalmente) - a surpresa (ou talvez não) é a seguinte:
> 
> Ph - 7,9 agora às 22 horas (com HQI´s ligadas desde as 19 horas)
> ...


Cá está a tál historia do aqua suportar valores aparentemente perigosos,desde que essas variações tenham acontecido muito devagar. :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica algumas fotos da minha Equipa de Limpeza do refúgio e dos mangues:









Os mangues que de um momento para o outro, depois de terem desenvolvidos as raízes finalmente começaram a crescer...





Finalmente uma foto dos palhaços pequenos que continuam a desenvolver-se bem...



Depois de ter comprado um raspador em conjunto com um iman flutuador aqui fica um antes e depois da limpeza dos vidros que quase faziam uma moldura com a alga coralina...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 


Esse aquário, transpira saúde  :Pracima: 

Fico sempre satisfeito, quando vejo um aquarista ter sucesso com o seu aquario.

----------


## André Nóbrega

PLANTAS????

 :SbSourire:  
Bem me parecia que lá ias caír, mais tarde ou mais cedo  :SbOk2:  
Está muito bom.
Abraço!

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Palavras para quê?
Espero em breve fazer uma visitinha a esse aquário.
Está enorme esse coral e os palhaçitos estão bem maiores.

Cumprimentos

Bernardo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está, de facto excelente.!

Qual a iluminação do refúgio e como a adequaste aos mangues ? Subiste a calha ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas Vossas palavras!




> Qual a iluminação do refúgio e como a adequaste aos mangues ? Subiste a calha ?


O refúgio continua com a mesma iluminação - uma calha da Jebo com 2x36W PC´s e não fiz qualquer alteração. Simplemente coloquei os mangues meios deitados por baixo da lâmpada. Em breve vou ter que os recolocar e o seu destino será a sump onde tenciono fazer algumas alterações.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Olá Diogo.  :Olá:  

De facto o aspecto visual melhorou bastante com essa limpeza que fizeste.

de resto, tal como ja foi dito, os corais demonstram grande saúde  :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica o registo de um novo coral:





Mais uma Pocillopora onde deposito grandes esperanças que venha a ser uma peça de excepção!

Um registo de uma reprodução...



Deixo-Vos também algumas fotos que acabei de fazer...











Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Aqui fica o registo de um novo coral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma Pocillopora onde deposito grandes esperanças que venha a ser uma peça de excepção!


Olá Diogo,

Tenho duvidas que seja uma _Pocillopora sp._...parece-me mais uma _Stylophora pistillata_. Tira uma foto com os polipos mais abertos. Pelo menos essas parecem-me terem sido tiradas após o coral ter entrado, ou pouco tempo depois.

Curioso é que a muda que o meu irmão trouxe daí de _Madracis sp._ (???), que está e continuará a estar no meu aqua até o dele estar pronto, está com uma cor, que não foge muito dessa! Descrevo: pólipos lilás, pontas rosas, zona interior do coral castanho claro/beje. Excepto a cor dos pólipos, a cor assemelha-se á das _S. pistillata_ rosa, quando ainda não atingiram o seu explendor. A ver se consigo um bom registo (foto :SbClown:  ).

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Tenho duvidas que seja uma _Pocillopora sp._...parece-me mais uma _Stylophora pistillata_. Tira uma foto com os polipos mais abertos. Pelo menos essas parecem-me terem sido tiradas após o coral ter entrado, ou pouco tempo depois.


Pois eu também tenho dúvidas!!! De facto a foto foi tirada ontem imediatamente depois do coral ter entrado no aqua. Hoje tiro uma melhor.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Stylophora !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Stylophora !


Sem dúvida nenhuma agora...



Aqui ficam algumas fotos bem fresquinhas...



A echinata



Seriatopora hystrix que está a recuperar toda a sua exuberância, depois da troca das lâmpadas...





A hystrix que continua a crescer dentro da Montipora capricornis



A acro millepora verde que tem também vindo a intensificar a sua cor.



Acropora válida



Uma macro de uma ricordea laranja - este coral tem se dividido muito e das duas iniciais tenho já 7 ou 8.

Aquela que considero mais uma foto feliz...



E por fim uma geral do aqua apenas com as actinicas e as PC´s ligadas



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Diogo!! O aqua está muito bonito e muito boas as fotos também...  :SbOk:  
Quando te fartares de uma Ricordea laranja guarda ai para mim...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marco,




> Quando te fartares de uma Ricordea laranja guarda ai para mim...


Não me farto dela mas tem-se dividido bem. A primeira que se soltou é do João Ribeiro... assim que se soltar a segunda é tua!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Diogo :Xmascheers:  


O teu aqua está realmente espectacular :Palmas:   :Palmas:  as fotos são fantásticas e as ricordeas dispensam elogios se mais tarde venderes alguma fala comigo p\f :SbOk3:  aproveito para desejar um excelente natal para ti e toda a tua familia com muita saude paz e amor :SbOk3:  


Grande abraço :Xmascheers:  



Jorge Barge :SbOk5:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Diogo 
> 
> 
> O teu aqua está realmente espectacular  
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Barge


Está mesmo,voltei a constatar isso hoje ao vivo. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Tens ai peças lindas Diogo,mas deixa que te diga que hoje ficou-me uma na retina,a Seriatopora Hystrix,está fabulosa...tivesse eu o meu aqua pronto pra isso e ia-te chagár-te a môna até mais não pra me arranjares uma muda(lá chegaremos). :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ora aqui fica uma actualização depois de uma pequena restruturação de espaço devido aos crescimentos...










> ...mas deixa que te diga que hoje ficou-me uma na retina,a Seriatopora Hystrix,está fabulosa...


Pois é Luis... e agora ainda está com mais cor...



e tenho uma filhota que tem uma cor mais viva... (uma excelente muda vinda do aqua do Nuno Cruz)



E mais algumas fotos...













Espero que tenham gostado! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Palavras pra quê?... :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá

Estive em casa do Diogo no sábado e posso-vos dizer que o aquário está cada vez melhor.
Os corais crescem de dia para dia e estão com umas cores óptimas, então aqueles pratos, dá vontade de os por num saco e trazer para o meu aquário.
Continua.
Cumprimentos

Bernardo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> e tenho uma filhota que tem uma cor mais viva... (uma excelente muda vinda do aqua do Nuno Cruz)


Será que essa muda é muda da que foi de minha casa para casa do Nuno Cruz?

Diogo, em pouco tempo vais ter que mudar de aquário... Parabéns.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Será que essa muda é muda da que foi de minha casa para casa do Nuno Cruz?


Não faço ideia!! Só mesmo o Nuno te poderá dizer!




> em pouco tempo vais ter que mudar de aquário...


Penso que não sou o único!!!! 
De qualquer forma isso não vai acontecer! O meu aquário vai manter-se por muitos anos com este tamanho, até porque, como sabes a sua envolvência assim o determina.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Penso que não sou o único!!!! 
> De qualquer forma isso não vai acontecer! O meu aquário vai manter-se por muitos anos com este tamanho, até porque, como sabes a sua envolvência assim o determina.


Cóóórrrtttaaaaaa.... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Um pouco antes do Natal coloquei esta foto...



hoje a mesma Ricordea está assim...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Cruz

> Será que essa muda é muda da que foi de minha casa para casa do Nuno Cruz?


Pedro,

a muda, é muda da tua  :yb624:  .

Pela foto já está com uma tonalidade diferente de quando estava no meu aqua (Bem engraçada por sinal)

1abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas fotos actualizadas...









Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Diogo,
O teu reef é um caso sério de sucesso :Palmas: , ao vivo deve ser um espectáculo!
Parabéns!
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nota - do lado direito em cima podem ver também a minha bomba de reposição - uma Iwaki de fole.


Olá Diogo  :Olá:  

Qual é o modelo da tua Iwaki? funciona na reposição 24h?

Qual é neste momento a bomba que alimenta o reactor de cálcio?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Espectáculo!!!!!!!!! :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Qual é o modelo da tua Iwaki? funciona na reposição 24h?
> 
> Qual é neste momento a bomba que alimenta o reactor de cálcio?


A Iwaki de fole é a KBR3X: http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=807

Estava (porque neste momento está parada) a funcionar 24 horas ligada ao sistema de reposição - neste momento uso um sistema da tunze que já tem bomba. Tenciono mudar esta de fole para alimentar o Reactor de Ca e retirar a Proeminent que tem um fluxo muito reduzido para o meu actual reactor que tem cerca de 8 kg de media.

O meu reactor de Ca já não é o que aparece na imagem - tenho outro DIY maior mas a bomba é na mesma uma EHEIM 1050

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Diogo,
Ainda bem que continua tudo 5*****,alias como já estava a prever começas até a ter falta de espaço,mas isso é da classe dos "bons problemas". :SbSourire:  
Um dia destes tenho que dár ai uma saltada,quem sabe com mais calma que as ultimas,pra bebermos um cafézito e discutir contigo algumas das ideias malucas que tenho tido para a minha montagem,póde ser?... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá  :Olá:  




> O meu reactor de Ca já não é o que aparece na imagem - tenho outro DIY maior mas a bomba é na mesma uma EHEIM 1050


Sim, eu sei que o reactor não é o mesmo...eu vi-o ainda não estava montado, quando o estavas a encher com a Proeminent (nunca mais era sábado  :yb624:  ), e já o vi também a trabalhar. :SbSourire:  

A bomba que perguntei era a que alimenta e não a de circulação. Já vi que é uma Proeminent neste momento, qual o fluxo?

Estou a fazer estas perguntas, pois irei em breve montar um novo reactor de kalk (mais apropriado á minha evaporação), e também montar um reactor de cálcio...e terei de comprar duas bombas para os "alimentar"! 
Em principio seram ambas Iwaki, mas ainda não concluí quais os fluxos que irei usar. :Vitoria:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

A meu ver um reactor de kalk pode trabalhar "alimentar" com uma bomba entre 750ml a 3000ml por hora depende da evaporação da agua do aquario ,mais que isso pode dar alguns problemas se a boia ou boias de nivel ficarem presas ,caso isso aconteça poderemos ir a tempo de desligar o reactor e também o hidroxido de calcio entra no sistema muito mais devagar sem causar outros problemas.

E no reactor de cálcio penso seria melhor uma bomba que anda-se por volta dos 750ml por hora ,porque mais que isto faz com que tenha mos que colocar mais Co2 dentro do mesmo para conseguir um Ph aceitavel para derreter a media e assim poupa-se no Co2.

-Desculpa Diogo responder a pergunta que foi feita a ti ,mas estava só a opinar. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Rogério, como é óbvio estás à vontade para opinar o que quiseres! Ainda mais porque de facto respondeste à pergunta. A Proeminent é de 3 litros/hora e quanto a mim é suficiente para o meu reactor. Em tempos falei disso com o Juca e com o Rui F Almeida e ambos acharam pouco - eles usam uma de fole para o efeito.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto do meu refúgio e dos palhaços (9) que continuam a crescer muito bem...





O novo escumador (Deltec AP 851) finalmente a bulir. Em apenas 2 horas e sem qualquer regulação o aspecto é este...





e como sempre uma foto geral do aqua...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Espectáculo dos grandes e cada vez custa mais olhar pra foto e respirar ao mesmo tempo.

Mas não sei se é devido ao fundo de alga coralina arroxeado, a qualquer coisa nas fotos ou à iluminação... tou sempre à espera de ver uns platax daqueles esticados à direita  :SbRequin2:  e uns peixes com ar assustado no escuro à esquerda  :SbPoiss:  

É que isso tem um ar soturno nas fotos... Ao vivo tem o mesmo aspecto?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Alfredo,




> É que isso tem um ar soturno nas fotos... Ao vivo tem o mesmo aspecto?


De facto não! E tenho pena de até hoje não ter conseguido uma foto que mostre de facto o que é o layout do meu aqua... talvez, para não ser demasiado tendencioso, deva esperar por opiniões daqueles que já tiveram oportunidade de o ver ao vivo.

Deixo-te mais uma vez o convite, desta vez publicamente, para me visitares quando deres um salto ao "contenente"!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço para essa bela ilha (onde a minha mulher está até 5ª Feira... :Admirado:   :Admirado:  ),
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Convite mais que aceite. Era pra dar aí um salto daqui a uns 10 dias mas afinal só vou lá pra inícios de Março. 

Se não te importares vou imprimir uma foto do teu aquário e dar à rapariga que faz limpeza cá em casa pra ela matar as saudades dos Cárpatos - a rapariga é Romena.

É que nas fotos isso fica com muitas sombras por todo o aquário e grandes grutas escuras. Aliado ao fundo de coralina roxa, tens aí uma foto de um aquário que qualquer vilão de filme série B podia ter.

Já agora só pra recordar o que é o teu aquário já deu...

_(Se encontrar uns platax juro que te apareço à porta com eles no saco)_

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Alfredo,
Respondendo ao repto lançado pelo Diogo,devo dizer que já tive oportunidade de o visitar varias vezes e realmente o aqua ao vivo não tem nada a ver com as fotos,de facto póde parecer estranho mas um aqua que nas fotos parece algo sombrio,ao vivo é um espetaculo de luz e côr e o que parece um paredão de rocha é na verdade um verdadeiro labirinto de passagens e tuneis,pra teres uma ideia ainda não consegui ver bem os Hepatus dele :Admirado:  ,pq sempre que lá vou(de manhã)ainda estão enfiados num buraco onde gostam de dormir. :SbSourire:  
Mas o que mais me impressiona é o aspecto saudavel dos corais,dificilmente se encontra algum que pareça estar "mais em baixo",resumindo,só ao vivo se lhe póde fazer justiça. :yb677:   :yb677:  

PS-Realmente uns Plataxs ficavam 5******,infelizmente não são reefsafe. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

vou tertar descrever em poucas palavras.
simplesmente maravilhoso.
um dia heide ter algo parecido.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado Luis e César pelo Vosso feedback!




> ...É que nas fotos isso fica com muitas sombras por todo o aquário e grandes grutas escuras....


Alfredo - tirei umas fotos com flash apenas para dormires melhor e não teres sonhos!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Epah... acabou-se... Isso parece tirado do Finding Nemo! Por favor tira essas fotos daí. Com duas fotografias apenas destruiste a imagem que eu tinha do teu aqua... eu sei que era falsa, mas era inspiradora. Agora até parece uma imagem da Sequela do Nemo: "Dory e Rory visitam a casa da Barbie".

Isso ao vivo parece mesmo assim? Tem essas cores todas? Tou a ponderar se devo ou não aceitar o convite pra ver isso ao vivo. Até agora tenho conseguido manter a minha máxima de não querer nunca na vida ter um aquário de água salgada grande... e não quero por esta minha postura em risco.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo....... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  




       Abraço,
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

:SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  




> Isso ao vivo parece mesmo assim? Tem essas cores todas?


What you see is what you get!!! Ainda assim as cores não passam nas fotos...!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> What you see is what you get!!! Ainda assim as cores não passam nas fotos...!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Exactamente Diogo,apesar de já estar mais perto do real,ainda não estão as cores a 100%. :SbSourire:  
Alfredo,receio que vás sofrer um choque traumático e vai-te acontecer o mesmo que a mim na 1ª vez que lá fui,fartei-me de falar com o Diogo,mas os olhos...esses não largavam o aqua. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

Diogo... :tutasla:  
embora nunca tenha visto o teu aqua ao vivo, ja sabia que e um dos aquarios de top do nosso pais.
mas essas fotos com flash ainda melhoraram, mais, a minha opiniao sobre o teu aquario. conseguimos ver bem melhor a diversidade que por ai vai.
um abraco
ingo barao

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Tenho tido a felicidade de poder ver o aquário do Diogo várias vezes e é também para dizer que as fotografias mesmo com flash não demonstram as verdadeiras cores e vida que há no aquário do Diogo.
Posso dizer que assim logo sem hesitar os verdes são muito mais vivos e fluorescentes, bem como os roxos.
Abraço

Bernardo

P.S- temos de combinar Diogo tenho as coisas para te dar.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Posso garantir que de facto, ainda não é essa a foto que retrata o teu aquário! Ainda tem aquele efeito desbatido nas cores.

Apesar de que gostei bastante do "efeito" final,!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje tive que fazer mais uma mudança de layout! Desta vez a acro stag verde de pontas azuis já quase que batia na Stag que estava à frente... assim fiz pequenas mudanças, mas estou mesmo a precisar de espaço!

Aqui fica os registos:

A culpada...



... que em finais de Junho era assim:



Uma foto parcial direita para se ver o resultado



Esquerda



e por fim a geral



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Espectacular Diogo, esse crescimento foi impressionante...vê se fazes umas mudas :SbSourire:  ..era gajo pa ficar com uma :Coradoeolhos:  




      Abraço,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi diogo
quando tiveres que fazer uma mudas diz pois tambem quero um frag. e digo isto porque como já a vi ao vivo éla é linda

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Espectacular Diogo, esse crescimento foi impressionante...vê se fazes umas mudas ..era gajo pa ficar com uma





> quando tiveres que fazer uma mudas diz pois tambem quero um frag. e digo isto porque como já a vi ao vivo éla é linda


Pois... mas o meu objectivo é mesmo deixá-la crescer! É de facto muito bonita e agora que está bem maior está a ficar imponente marcando um espaço interessante no aqua.

Tenho como objectivo a médio prazo, fazer uma escolha dos corais que tenho, deixando crescer todos aqueles que mais gosto e sem dúvida que esta acro é um dos eleitos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Essas fotos panoramicas ou de partes do aquário estão fantasticas  :Pracima:  

Há por aí algum equipamento novo ou andaste a praticar umas coisas :yb624:  ?

Finalmente dá para ter uma ideia geral de como isso está em termos de cores. E está espectacular...!

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Essas fotos panoramicas ou de partes do aquário estão fantasticas  
> 
> Há por aí algum equipamento novo ou andaste a praticar umas coisas ?
> 
> Finalmente dá para ter uma ideia geral de como isso está em termos de cores. E está espectacular...!


Pois... também achei que tinham ficado boas! A única diferença foi que usei um tripé e uma velocidade mais baixa (aliás poderá verificar que os peixes como se mexem estão com pouca definição)

De resto o único equipamento novo é mesmo o escumador e a água está sem dúvida mais cristalina - penso que finalmente tenho uma redução da matéria orgânica no aqua (ainda mais quando estive sem escumador durante 2 meses e com a mesma rotina de adição de comida e nutrientes). A ver pela "...erda" que ele tira, fazendo com que o tenha que limpar de 2 em 2 dias, acho mesmo que estou no bom caminho.... sem dúvida uma grande máquina!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Qual é a nova maquina de tirar "...erda", Diogo?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Qual é a nova maquina de tirar "...erda", Diogo?


É um Deltec AP851.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Diogo, o teu aqua está com bom aspecto e transpira maturação e saúde, Parabens :Pracima:   :Pracima:  , em relação ao escumador, sem dúvida alguma que é POTENTE já tive um igual é notei uma diferença muito significativa na água ficou muito mais critalina como dizes e tb como referes limpava o copo 2 a 3 vezes por semana, penso que assim tiras mais rendimento do escumador,


Boa Sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje foi dia de limpeza de bombas (aliás a primeira vez que o faço desde que montei o aqua há mais de 1 ano e meio!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  ), diga-se que bem precisavam!

Quando me preparava para retirar a Stream Rock e limpar a 6100 dei com este espectáculo...



Encontrei mais de uma dezena de pequenas colónias de pocillopora (a da foto a maior com cerca de 4 cm).





A sua presença neste local até é lógica, uma vez que é uma zona de fraca corrente, propícia à fixação das pequenas colónias.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Espectaculo hehe...essa stremrock só por si já vale bastante mais dinheiro do que custa nova. :yb624:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já o vi ao vivo... acho que nah há maneira de lhe tirar fotos que retratem de forma minimamente fiel o aquário. Não me parece possível captar a profundidade nem a luz de forma correcta.

Por isso esqueçam aqueles layouts de platax's, shiva's e afins. O aquário não tem nada de aspecto sombrio. O aquário do Drácula afinal não existe.

Diogo: não sei se tens essa intenção, mas acho que podias passar a cobrar bilhete pra ver.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Já o vi ao vivo... acho que nah há maneira de lhe tirar fotos que retratem de forma minimamente fiel o aquário. Não me parece possível captar a profundidade nem a luz de forma correcta.
> 
> Por isso esqueçam aqueles layouts de platax's, shiva's e afins. O aquário não tem nada de aspecto sombrio. O aquário do Drácula afinal não existe.
> 
> Diogo: não sei se tens essa intenção, mas acho que podias passar a cobrar bilhete pra ver.


Eu não disse Alfredo?...ao vivo é realmente outra fruta. :SbSourire:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

PARABENS esta LINDO  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Hoje tive o prazer de conhecer "in loco" o reef do Diogo ( apesar da visita de médico ), bem... são umas cores espectaculares :tutasla:  
Parabéns!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

P.S. Só para dizer que a "Montipora Hystrix", apesar de algumas pontas partidas, está *****

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Realmente a Pocilopora é um coral muito dado ao aparecimento de novas colónias bem longe da colónia mãe... Resta agora saber se estas novas colónias são fruto de fragmentação ocasional ou fruto de reprodução sexuada. Gosto de pensar que será a segunda hipotese...

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Em primeiro lugar, obrigado pelas Vossas palavras. :Pracima:  




> Resta agora saber se estas novas colónias são fruto de fragmentação ocasional ou fruto de reprodução sexuada. Gosto de pensar que será a segunda hipotese...


Podes de facto pensar na segunda hipotese! Fragmentação não pode ser, uma vez que até no refúgio superior tenho pocilloporas a nascer!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Eu também acho que sim mas falta esclarecer uma coisa: se assim é porque é que não aparecem centenas delas ao mesmo tempo espalhadas por todo o aquario? O coral não investe na reprodução sexuada ( que gasta muita energia ) para formar meia duzia de larvas, formar-se-ão centenas ou milhares delas... o que lhes acontece?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> Eu também acho que sim mas falta esclarecer uma coisa: se assim é porque é que não aparecem centenas delas ao mesmo tempo espalhadas por todo o aquario? O coral não investe na reprodução sexuada ( que gasta muita energia ) para formar meia duzia de larvas, formar-se-ão centenas ou milhares delas... o que lhes acontece?


Não resistem ás bombas, forte circulação, escumador e outro tipo de filtros, ao pousarem em zonas impossiveis de sobreviver (p.ex. debaixo de rochas), etc....
...ahhh, e ao apetite voraz dos peixes e outro invertebrados! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu também acho que sim mas falta esclarecer uma coisa: se assim é porque é que não aparecem centenas delas ao mesmo tempo espalhadas por todo o aquario? O coral não investe na reprodução sexuada ( que gasta muita energia ) para formar meia duzia de larvas, formar-se-ão centenas ou milhares delas... o que lhes acontece?


Pois... não sei! Não são centenas mas algumas dezenas! Provavelmente as restantes não encontraram condições para se fixar.

Entretanto aqui Vos deixo mais algumas fotos, com o objectivo de Vos deixar a variedade de cores...



Pocillopora damicornis



Pocillopora damicornis



Seriatopora caliendrum



Montipora confusa



Montipora aequituberculata



Stylopora pistillata



Stylopora pistallata



Madracis sp



Acropora millepora



Acropora millepora



Acropora spp



Acropora sp Staghorn



Acropora eflorescens



Acropora válida



Seriatopra hystrix

E a parte técnica



O reactor de Ca DIY, Garrafa de CO2, Bomba peristáltica e depósito de água de reposição.



A sump - Reactor de Kalk, Escumador e Reactor de Zeolite (DIY do Marcos Cavaleiro) ainda sem nada.

E por fim a foto geral da praxe - desta vez de uma prespectiva diferente...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta lindo ! 
A Valida tem polipos verdes na base ?
Eu comprei um frag recentemente que suspeito que seja Valida mas notei este facto, que nas pontas que crescem os polipos sao branco ao passo que na base sao mais verdes. Tambem gosto muito da Pocillopora damicornis  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Excelente Diogo! A _Montipora confusa_ não será antes uma M. _caprocornis_? Quanto às Pocillporas parece-me mesmo reprodução sexuada, até porque manténs mais do que 1 Pocillopora no aquário.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelos comentários!




> A Valida tem polipos verdes na base ?


Não! O que vez do lado esquerdo é um pedaço de outra acropora.




> Excelente Diogo! A _Montipora confusa_ não será antes uma M. _caprocornis_?


Tenho poucas dúvidas quanto à sua identificação, mas não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que não se trata de uma capricornis... poderá ser outra coisa, mas capricornis, nunca!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O aquario esta lindo ! 
> A Valida tem polipos verdes na base ?
> Eu comprei um frag recentemente que suspeito que seja Valida mas notei este facto, que nas pontas que crescem os polipos sao branco ao passo que na base sao mais verdes. Tambem gosto muito da Pocillopora damicornis


Olá Roberto,
o meu irmão tem um frag de valida, e também reparei que na base, e nas pontas pontas há vários pólipos verdes.




> Tenho poucas dúvidas quanto à sua identificação, mas não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que não se trata de uma capricornis... poderá ser outra coisa, mas capricornis, nunca!!!


Olá Diogo,
como sabes o meu irmão tem um frag dessa Montipora, e eu já á algum tempo que lhe disse: "não sei se isso será um confusa". 
Eu tenho dúvidas que seja confusa, mas também não tenho certezas de que não seja.  :SbSourire: 

O aquário está espectacular! Essa última foto, está numa perspectiva muito boa. É tal e qual a maneira que eu mais gosto de olhar para o aqua do meu irmão, mas de modo inverso!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> como sabes o meu irmão tem um frag dessa Montipora, e eu já á algum tempo que lhe disse: "não sei se isso será um confusa". 
> Eu tenho dúvidas que seja confusa, mas também não tenho certezas de que não seja.


E alguma vez a classificarias como uma capricornis??!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> E alguma vez a classificarias como uma capricornis??!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


lol...claro que não! Não tem nada a ver... :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Depois de pesquisar, penso que será a confusa, no entanto há duas que se parecem com a confusa: a montipora vietnamensis, ou a montipora incrassata... mas a confusa, http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/458.htm
é a que mais se parece com a do Diogo.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Depois de pesquisar, penso que será a confusa, no entanto há duas que se parecem com a confusa: a montipora vietnamensis, ou a montipora incrassata... mas a confusa é a que mais se parece com a do


Depois de "visitar" o Veron essa foi a minha conclusão! :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Diogo...
Parece-me confusa... talvês o crescimento com muitos ramos é que não ajuda.
Já agora... compras-te ou foi muda do Zé?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Já agora... compras-te ou foi muda do Zé?


Comprei ao Cotter e penso ser proveniente do Amblard.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Diogo...
> Parece-me confusa... talvês o crescimento com muitos ramos é que não ajuda.
> Já agora... compras-te ou foi muda do Zé?


Olá Marco,

É mesmo isso que não ajuda! Para mim uma caracteristica da confusa é o facto de ter um crescimento um pouco encrostante, em prato, e ramificado. Mas já vi fotos de uma que era muito encrostante e muito pouco ramificada, e outra que fazia um prato bem bonito e ao centro ramificava mais. Agora esta possivel confusa do Diogo com uma forte ramificação... :Admirado:  
Comparando a muda do meu irmão com a minha, os pólipos são iguais, e o tecido muito semelhante.

Eu tenho uma muda de confusa que foi uma muda do Rogério M Gomes, que por sua vez foi muda da do José Perpétua...e qualquer dia (espero eu) serei eu a fazer uma muda para outro aquariofilista!  :Vitoria:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem, na sequência dos testes que fiz para a aplicação do Método Zeovit, aproveitei e fiz medições de niveis de Kh e Cálcio à saída do Reactor. Os valores foram:

Ca - 650
Kh - 46

No aqua tenho os seguintes valores:

Ca - 440
Kh - 8
Ph - 8.1/7.9 (dia/noite)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Ontem, na sequência dos testes que fiz para a aplicação do Método Zeovit, aproveitei e fiz medições de niveis de Kh e Cálcio à saída do Reactor. Os valores foram:
> 
> Ca - 650
> Kh - 46
> 
> No aqua tenho os seguintes valores:
> 
> ...


Olá, Diogo  :Olá: 

Que media estas a utilizar dentro do teu reactor calcário?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,




> Que media estas a utilizar dentro do teu reactor calcário?


Estou a usar quase 8 kg de ARM e 1 kg de media de Magnésio (que coloquei à 2 semanas).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje foi dia, depois de mais uma TPA, de fazer um upgrade à circulação do meu aqua - coloquei duas Turbelle 4002 (3700 l/h cada) do lado direito, evitando assim que se forma-se uma película na superfície desse mesmo lado, onde a Stream já não chegava.

Agora tenho a seguinte configuração:

2 x Turbelle 7400/2 + 1 Stream 6100 + 2 x Turbelle 4002 + Iwaki Retorno - o que prefaz cerca de 32400 l/h (quase 65X o volume do aquário). Sendo um aqua com quase exclusivamente SPS´s penso ser uma excelente opção.

Aqui ficam as fotos:



Vou ainda arranjar uma solução para esconder as bombas...





Embora não seja muito preceptível nas fotos, a circulação à superfície é agora caótica.



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embora não seja muito preceptível nas fotos, a circulação à superfície é agora caótica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu acho que se consegue ter uma ideia, nota-se uma "ondulação" acentuada :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Diogo,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu aqua, que é... :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :yb677:   :yb677: , e que já tive o privilégio de ver ao vivo. :Coradoeolhos:  

Pelas fotos que colocaste, esse mar está mesmo revolto :yb624: . Agora uma pergunta parva (é mesmo ignorancia), não será circulação a mais? Os peixes e os corais não sentem demasiada(s) corrente(s)?

Outra questão, partindo do principio que a circulação não é demais (que não deve ser), não tens problemas entre as rochas do paredão? Este tipo de layout não é propenso a este tipo de problemas?

Não entendas estas questões como criticas, porque não são, como sabes fiz também um upgrade à circulação do meu aqua e tive de remodelar o meu layout por forma a que a utilização das novas bombas fosse a mais eficaz, e ao responderes a estas questões vais ajudar-me a perceber possiveis problemas no meu :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: . Desculpa abusar assim do teu post :Whistle:   :Whistle: .

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desde que não existam correntes laminares a passar directamente pelos corais, não há qualquer tipo de problema - senão, pensemos nas ondas do mar!! Qual a sua força? Muita mais que algumas vez conseguiremos reproduzir em aquário.

Com esta circulação, consigo efectivamente garantir que há água a circular por todo o layout, mesmo nas zonas mais reconditas. Esqueci-me ainda de referir que tenho mais uma bomba que está atrás do lado esquerdo e que tem uma torneira que alimenta o refúgio e o resto sai através de um tubo microperfurado por baixo das rochas. Esta bomba é uma Hailea de 3500 litros/hora o que eleva a circulação total para mais de 35.000 litros/hora.

Sinto que os peixes adoram! Desde ontem que os vejo mais activos (podera!!!) e sem estarem sempre virados para o mesmo lado! Antes estavam sempre virado para o lado direito a nadar contra a corrente que se estabelecia maioritariamente dessa forma.

Com todas esta corrente e com as TPA´s que voltaram ao seu ritmo normal (10 a 15% semanal com água natural) a água está muito mais cristalina e o ORP subiu muito - está agora em 415 sem ter usado nenhum ozonizador. Sei que isto é também resultado de ter agora um excelente escumador.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Com todas esta corrente e com as TPA´s que voltaram ao seu ritmo normal (10 a 15% semanal com água natural) a água está muito mais cristalina e o ORP subiu muito - está agora em 415 sem ter usado nenhum ozonizador. Sei que isto é também resultado de ter agora um excelente escumador.


415 sem ozonizador?... :EEK!:  ... :Palmas:  
Quanto á circulação,eu fui um dos que te cheguei a perguntar como seria o nivel desta na outra ponta do aquario e acho que fizeste uma exelente opção,pra mais sendo o teu aqua quase exclusivamente SPSs. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> ...o ORP subiu muito - está agora em 415 sem ter usado nenhum ozonizador. Sei que isto é também resultado de ter agora um excelente escumador.
> Abraço,
> Diogo


É isso Diogo, eu também não utilizo ozonizador (nem nunca utilizei) e o meu ORP oscila entre os 416 a 436.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo, 

Isso está bem agitadinho à superfície, heim? eheh

A propósito dessa questão do ORP - que começa a cair em desuso - também tenho valores muito altos no meu aquário, sem justificação "externa" (isto é, sem ozonizador)
Está normalmente acima dos 450 e perto (ora abaixo, ora acima) dos 500.
Quanto faço uma TPA desce até aos 300 e tal, mas no dia seguinte volta ao normal.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto geral depois de 3 semanas de aplicação do método Zeovit...



Mais promenores aqui: 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....5666#post65666

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam fotos actualizadas (hoje tiradas com um pouco mais de cuidado!).































e a foto geral da praxe...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

E em filme?  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> E em filme?


Filme não tenho!

Entretanto aqui fica uma foto de uma Turbinária (muda do Ricardo Rodrigues) que há muito não fotografava - em 1 ano não cresceu de uma forma desmesurada, mas nota-se bem!





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje...













e termino com mais uma foto de pormenor da Acro eflorescens...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto do meu "cardume" onde apenas faltam o hawaiensis e o sixline.



E os peixes individualmente (apenas o hawaiensis não se deixou fotografar)



















Deixo-Vos também uma foto da Montipora undata já recuperada.



e uma macro...



Fotos de uma montipora que tenho há uns meses e que só agora está a mostrar o que vale!





E por fim fotos de uma nova Montipora comprada hoje no Templo Aquático... tem diversas tonalidades desde o verde ao laranja com o fundo violeta.









Abraço,
Diogo

PS - e mais uma macro que considero bem feliz (dado que foi feita com a lente de origem da minha Canon EOS 300D, colocando apenas um anel)... esta da acro eflorescens:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Encontrei uma foto de coral teu na tua galeria



Trata-se de um histrix ou de uma caliendrum ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Olá Diogo 
> 
> Encontrei uma foto de coral teu na tua galeria
> 
> 
> 
> Trata-se de um histrix ou de uma caliendrum ?


É uma Seriatopora caliendrum... está agora assim:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois. Tambem me parecia.

Tenho uma, mas a sacana nunca cresceu como eu gostaria que crescesse, ou pelo menos como as outras, incluido a verde, tem crescido.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> É uma Seriatopora caliendrum... está agora assim:
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  eu tb tenho uma rosa a verde é que esta dificl de arranjar :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> eu tb tenho uma rosa a verde é que esta dificil de arranjar


Basta apareceres, que arranja-se sempre um frag da verde.

Mas olha que o difícil é arranjar frags da rosa.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Basta apareceres, que arranja-se sempre um frag da verde.
> 
> Mas olha que o difícil é arranjar frags da rosa.


Muito obrigada Juca vou ver se arranjo alguem para ir ai busca-la :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...arranja-se sempre um frag da verde.


Sabes que o frag que me deste está amarelo! Bonita, mas amarela (já cresceu bastante) - logo coloco foto.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam as fotos...

Em Fevereiro - 1 mês depois de ter vindo de Coimbra City! Já com uma tonalidade mais amarelada do que verde...



Hoje



Em 3 meses o crescimento é significativo, mas a cor perdeu-a quase toda  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

A cor de rosa tem também bons crescimentos, mas acima de tudo, tem vindo a aumentar a intensidade da cor...

Em Novembro


Em 19 de Abril (como poderam ver acima)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> Aqui ficam as fotos...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoje
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Isso na minha casa uiuiui ficava com cor :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Isso na minha casa uiuiui ficava com cor


Boas.... 

Olha ele a fazer-se à muda...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Ó Marcos, é apenas uma questão de tempo... calma!!! Vais ter a tua muda   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas.... 
> 
> Olha ele a fazer-se à muda...     Ó Marcos, é apenas uma questão de tempo... calma!!! Vais ter a tua muda



 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Esta demorar mais tempo que eu esperava, ainda tenho que ir coimbra primeiro :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pessoal,

Ontem e hoje resolvi fazer algumas alterações, fruto do crescimento dos corais e da queda da Hystrix (sim... quebrou umas poucas pontas e foi meio caminho andado para fazer umas mudas e colocá-la num sítio seguro).

Assim, agrupei as pocilloporas que fazem agora este conjunto quadricolor (ainda tenho que arranjar mais...):





Agrupei também duas montiporas na zona mais baixa do aqua:



e entretanto as cores continuam a melhorar...
A montipora que comprei há cerca de 1 semana mudou para um azul forte com pólipos verdes. Tem vários tons e só é pena ser ainda pequena:



Macro:



Vejam o crescimento da Montipora australiensis



E de uma muda de hystrix (do Nuno Cruz)

Em finais Fevereiro


Hoje


Hydnopora exesa - com uma cor muito forte:



Stylopora pistillata a mudar para verde:



Acropora spp de pontas azuis:



Duas fotos dos peixes:





E por fim a foto geral:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Ver e  :yb620:  por mais

Parabens :tutasla:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Diogo,

A nova Monti é fantástica !
Agora com as 4 pocilliporas juntas, prepara-te para te começarem a nascer filhotes por todo o aquário

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Agora com as 4 pocilliporas juntas, prepara-te para te começarem a nascer filhotes por todo o aquário


Pois... infelizmente só tenho muitos "filhotes" da mais feia!!! Não me preocupa muito se aparecerem da purpura ou da verde....!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Diogo, o teu aqua cada vez está melhor, esta foto está LINDA :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , acho que temos mais um pro em fotos de aqua





Um Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Encontrei agora mesmo uma foto tirada no dia 9 de Maio de 2006...



Em Setembro de 2006...



Aqui já partida ao meio em Janeiro deste ano (fiquei apenas com o lado esquerdo)...



Acabei de tirar agora uma foto...



E já que estou numa de retrospectivas aqui ficam duas fotos gerais: a primeira tirada em 20 de Junho de 2006 e a segunda ontem. Reparem no crescimento da acropora indicada com a seta vermelha...






Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

Essa momtipora é mesmo bonita :Pracima:  
Tenho duas "filhas" saídas dessa vermelha.
Obrigado Diogo :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Comecei a usar mais 2 produtos (isto é só dopping!!!). Desta vez da Tropic Marin - o Pro-Coral Zooton e o Pro-coral Phyton. 



O que Vos posso dizer até agora...

As fotos falam por si:









A expansão de pólipos é incrivel, especialmente das acroporas! :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não há dúvida que os resultados são excelentes. A questão que fica é: resultados de quê ? de algo isolado, caso em que consegui(ria)mos identificar o agente ou do conjunto de práticas e produtos que tens vindo a implementar/adicionar no teu aquário ?

Acho que não conseguimos identificar um agente responsável. Ou, se o conseguimos, é o agente Diogo Lopes

Mas, olhando aos resultados...olha, continua como até aqui...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não há dúvida que os resultados são excelentes. A questão que fica é: resultados de quê ? de algo isolado, caso em que consegui(ria)mos identificar o agente ou do conjunto de práticas e produtos que tens vindo a implementar/adicionar no teu aquário ?


Pois... :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
A expansão dos pólipos posso atribuir claramente a estes 2 produtos - assim que os coloquei notei de imediato - ficam assim por umas 2 horas e depois voltam ao normal!




> Mas, olhando aos resultados...olha, continua como até aqui...


É assim que penso... que todos os problemas sejam os sucessos inexplicáveis!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá:  

Tambem tenho usado o Pro-coral Zooton.

É realmente impressionante o efeito que este produto causa na reação dos corais.

Em relação ao Pro-coral Phyton, tive de reduzir drásticamente a adição porque (ao que me parece) estimula em demasia as cianos.

Fantásticas fotos  :yb677:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Em relação ao Pro-coral Phyton, tive de reduzir drásticamente a adição porque (ao que me parece) estimula em demasia as cianos.


Ainda não notei nada (estou a usar à 1 semana), mas vou ficar atento! Obrigado pela dica.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Nao te esqueças que alimentar os corais tb se alimenta as zoantelas nao é verdade? Depois as cores.............

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

De facto impressionante a resposta ao alimento... a minha dúvida é mesmo: será que os corais para além de responderem à comida comem mesmo alguma coisa? Ou seja, eles até podem responder positivamente a algum factor ( cheiro, toque, etc ) mas será que consegues notar alguma injestão por parte dos corais?notas os pólipos a capturar algo?

Já agora como tens adicionado?páras o escumador?por quanto tempo?e as bombas?

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Boas
> Nao te esqueças que alimentar os corais tb se alimenta as zoantelas nao é verdade? Depois as cores.............


De facto não concordo contigo... as zooxanthelas pela sua natureza não se alimentam de particulas sólidas. Como sabes fazem a fotosintese para se alimentarem transformando compostos existentes na água.




> De facto impressionante a resposta ao alimento... a minha dúvida é mesmo: será que os corais para além de responderem à comida comem mesmo alguma coisa? Ou seja, eles até podem responder positivamente a algum factor ( cheiro, toque, etc ) mas será que consegues notar alguma injestão por parte dos corais?notas os pólipos a capturar algo?
> 
> Já agora como tens adicionado?páras o escumador?por quanto tempo?e as bombas?


Nunca reparei se há ou não injestão, mas vou ficar atento. Quando adiciono não páro nada no aquário - a circulação quanto a mim faz com que a comida chegue aos corais e o escumador retira eventuais excessos (não noto que retire muita coisa, mas também a dose é muito pequena).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

O que o Marcos quis dizer é que estás a contribuir para o aumento de carga orgânica dissolvida na água do teu aquario e consequentemente estás a alimentar as zooxantelas. Isto que estás a fazer não vai contra os métodos zeovit que tens usado?é que num estás a reduzir os nutrientes e noutro estás a dar nutrientes...

Tenta verificar se ha ou não captura e ingestão por parte dos corais. É que eu tenho o feeling que estes produtos estimulam os corais mas acabam por não lhes fornecer alimento propriamente dito.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não me preocupo muito em ir contra o método, desde que os corais tenham saúde! Não consigo no entanto perceber se ingerem ou não as particulas que ficam em suspensão.

Deixo-Vos ficar algumas fotos que tirei agora...











Uma macro de zoanthus...



Fotos Parciais





E hoje a foto geral é ligeiramente diferente...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!:  Esta foto destes zoanthus estão brutais  :EEK!: 

Nota: Esta foto ganhou o acesso directo a nossa Galeria de Fotos Premiadas

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> E hoje a foto geral é ligeiramente diferente...


Boas

Não pude deixar de reparar que o chão da tau sala também é de madeira a questão é revestis-te o interior da tua sump com algum material para evitar alguma fuga de agua inesperada??? Ou estás apenas a confiar na sorte???

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não pude deixar de reparar que o chão da tau sala também é de madeira… a questão é… revestis-te o interior da tua sump com algum material para evitar alguma fuga de agua inesperada??? Ou estás apenas a confiar na sorte???


O chão é de madeira e por baixo da sump existe apenas uma "caixa" de MDF hidrofobo. Confio na sorte e não vejo razões para alarme.

Deixo-Vos entretanto algumas fotos tiradas hoje...











Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Diogo
Tinhas que ter achinta nao era :SbOk5:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marcos,




> Tinhas que ter achinta nao era


Tinha... ainda é pequena (a echinata) e tem um crescimento muito lento!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Augusto

Os meus parabens diogo,  :Palmas:   pelo aquario está excelente.
Esses dois produtos da Tropic Marin que tens administrado sao so indicados para  corais duros ou tambem se pode colocar em aquarios onde haja moles ?

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marco,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras!




> Esses dois produtos da Tropic Marin que tens administrado sao so indicados para  corais duros ou tambem se pode colocar em aquarios onde haja moles ?


Como podes ler na foto abaixo, o Pro Coral Phyton é especialmente indicado para corais moles...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto geral



Mais fotos de hoje aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....4824#post74824

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não tenho grandes novidades além do facto de ter decidido finalmente experimentar as T5 - a calha chegará em breve.

Entretanto ontem à noite fiz um alimpeza ao meu refúgio que do mato que tinha nem se conseguia ver lá para dentro! Preocupado com a saúde dos palhaços que lá vivem alegremente resolvi fazer uma intervenção de fundo...

Aqui ficam as fotos do refúgio depois de limpo:





e 2 sacos com quase 1 kg de halimeda que tirei de lá!



Infelizmente não me lembrei de tirar uma foto antes de o limpar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom trabalho! Os palhaços estão bonitos, aguentaram-se todos??

Qual foi a tua opção para as T5? Vais certamente poupar umas massas em EDP com o chiller a funcionar menos horas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bom trabalho! Os palhaços estão bonitos, aguentaram-se todos??


Todos ok, embora 1 esteja muito mais pequeno que os outros! Queria colocá-los no aquário principal, mas infelizmente o meu Sixline não quer! É tão agressivo que a primeira vez que tentei colocar um, quase o matou... Dão-se alvisseras a quem quiser ficar com o bicho e acima de tudo me dê uma solução para o apanhar!!!!




> Qual foi a tua opção para as T5? Vais certamente poupar umas massas em EDP com o chiller a funcionar menos horas.


A minha opção é meramente o satisfazer de uma curiosidade que já vem de há muito tempo e perceber se efectivamente as T5 funcionam. Não tenho muito mais para poder inventar no sistema por isso decidi. Claro que com as T5 vou poupar uns cobres em electricidade, mas como as vou colocar as uns 5 cm da água não se vai notar muito. A calha será uma ATI SunPower 6x80W.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Os Six-line são tramados, escondem-se muito. Achas que ele come pedaços pequenos de camarão? Já pesquei (com linha e anzol pequeno) 2 peixes "ímpossiveis" de apanhar. Já experimentaste a técnica do vidro? Arranjas um vidro ligeiramente mais largo que a largura do aquário e tentas encurralar o bicho numa zona mais aberta minimizando os esconderijos possíveis, depois é esperar e tentar apanhá-lo com uma rede grande. A pesca é como a aquariofilia, é preciso muita paciêêêêêêêêêêêênciiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Boa sorte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Os Six-line são tramados, escondem-se muito. Achas que ele come pedaços pequenos de camarão? Já pesquei (com linha e anzol pequeno) 2 peixes "ímpossiveis" de apanhar. Já experimentaste a técnica do vidro? Arranjas um vidro ligeiramente mais largo que a largura do aquário e tentas encurralar o bicho numa zona mais aberta minimizando os esconderijos possíveis, depois é esperar e tentar apanhá-lo com uma rede grande.


Sinceramente acho que não é possível! Primeiro porque cada vez abro as portas do aqua ele de imediato se esconde dentro da RV. Depois porque não tenho espaço no aqua para a técnica do vidro!

A única hipotese que vejo é com uma fish trap.

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A minha opção é meramente o satisfazer de uma curiosidade que já vem de há muito tempo e perceber se efectivamente as T5 funcionam. Não tenho muito mais para poder inventar no sistema por isso decidi. Claro que com as T5 vou poupar uns cobres em electricidade, mas como as vou colocar as uns 5 cm da água não se vai notar muito. A calha será uma ATI SunPower 6x80W.


Boas Diogo :Olá: ,

E os watts a menos? e o arranque das HQI que vai passar a não existir?

Estou curioso de ver as diferenças  das reacções dos corais, como crescimento e cores! :SbOk3: 

Os ocellaris estão de facto grandinhos, quem os viu e quem os vê...eheheh :HaEbouriffe:  !

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas Diogo,
> 
> E os watts a menos? e o arranque das HQI que vai passar a não existir?


Ricardo , se calhar o que se poupa na EDP e ( a poupança pode ser muito pouca se tivermos balastros electronicos HQI ) gastamos nas lampadas que tem uma duração menor.

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas diogo

Fazes colecçao de palhaços :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , porque é que tens tantos e ainda para mais num refugio?????

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> E os watts a menos? e o arranque das HQI que vai passar a não existir?


Pois... vou passar dos actuais 732W (2x500 + 2x80 + 2x18 + 4x9), para apenas 480W. Assim, vou ter que compensar isso com a altura e por isso vou colocar a calha que tem uma protecção em acrilico mesmo junto à água.

Claro que nos 732W estão as PC´s que quase não têm influência.

Já agora coloco uma questão - em 6x80W qual a conjunção de lâmpadas da ATI que fariam?




> Ricardo , se calhar o que se poupa na EDP e ( a poupança pode ser muito pouca se tivermos balastros electronicos HQI ) gastamos nas lampadas que tem uma duração menor.


Sem dúvida, mas não nos podemos esquecer que se poupa também no facto da temperatura ser mais baixa e com isso o meu chiller que tem, salvo erro, 650W não estar a ligar de 15 em 15 minutos.




> Fazes colecçao de palhaços   , porque é que tens tantos e ainda para mais num refugio?????


Os palhaços que estão no refúgio foram uma gentil oferta do Eduardo Santos da Redfish - são provenientes da primeira criação feita na loja. O refúgio tem 80 litros de água. Sei que são muitos mas acho que vivem bem!

Tenho mais um no aqua principal - uma fêmea grande, mas não consigo colocar lá estes!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> Sei que são muitos mas acho que vivem bem!
> 
> Tenho mais um no aqua principal - uma fêmea grande, mas não consigo colocar lá estes!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas
Tb axo que sao muitos se quizeres meter 2 aqui no meu tas vontade veem para bom hotel :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Pois... vou passar dos actuais 732W (2x500 + 2x80 + 2x18 + 4x9), para apenas 480W.


na minha opinião acho que vais ficar pior do que estavas,esperimentar é uma boa ideia ,mas se fosse a ti não vendia a antiga sem primeiro ver :SbOk3:  

acho que devias ter metido uma calha com 12 t5  :Vitoria:  

eu fiz uma calha nova com 9 t5 80w e 3 hqi de 150w se fosse agora metia hqi de 250w :Whistle:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> na minha opinião acho que vais ficar pior do que estavas,esperimentar é uma boa ideia ,mas se fosse a ti não vendia a antiga sem primeiro ver 
> 
> acho que devias ter metido uma calha com 12 t5  
> 
> eu fiz uma calha nova com 9 t5 80w e 3 hqi de 150w se fosse agora metia hqi de 250w


Pois... vou experimentar e a calha actual está vendida. Na verdade a opção pela SunPower foi forçada - no interior do móvel tenho apenas 160x45 cm úteis e por isso não consigo colocar mais do que 6 lâmpadas de 80W. 

Se não gostar ou a experiência for mal sucedida volta para as HQI´s e aí opto por colocar uns lumenarc com 400W (depois sou expulso de casa mas não ha-de ser nada!!!)... veremos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ...Já agora coloco uma questão - em 6x80W qual a conjunção de lâmpadas da ATI que fariam?




Diogo eu colocaria duas ATI Aquablue Special, duas ATI Blue Plus e duas de 10 000k ( não me lembro do nome ). Esquecia as Actinic Blue.
No entanto estou com o Carlos, penso que só com 6x80w não ficas muito bem servido. Mas experimenta  :Pracima:  .


   Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo,




> Diogo eu colocaria duas ATI Aquablue Special, duas ATI Blue Plus e duas de 10 000k ( não me lembro do nome ). Esquecia as Actinic Blue.
> No entanto estou com o Carlos, penso que só com 6x80w não ficas muito bem servido. Mas experimenta  .


Obrigado pelo teu feedback.

Neste momento tenho a calha a cerca de 30 cm da água, se colocar a nova calha a cerca de 5 cm, espero conseguir aproximar-me da realidade que tenho agora. A abrangência das T5 é maior que no caso das HQI´s, pelo que mesmo que algumas zonas fiquem com "menos" luz, acredito que no seu todo o aquário ficará com "mais" luz.

Já agora aproveito para expor o meu raciocínio, tendo como base o aquário do Julio...

Ele tem 776W de luz (T5 como sabem) para um aquário de 210x60x60, ficando assim com cerca de 1,02 W por litro. Fazendo as mesmas contas para o meu, fico com 1,03W por litro... Tendo em conta que o Juca tem 150 Kg de RV terá cerca de 600 litros de água (sabendo que as contas não podem ser feitas assim, mas apenas como referência). Tendo eu cerca de 500 litros de água (brutos) e a mesma quantidade de RV (os mesmos 150 Kg) ficarei então com uma relação W/l maior!!!

O que acham?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já agora coloco uma questão - em 6x80W qual a conjunção de lâmpadas da ATI que fariam?


4 Aquablue special, 2 Blue plus

  _________
 /
| Aquablue
| Blue +
| Aquablue
| Aquablue
| Blue +
| Aquablue
 \_________

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Também é uma hipotese Ricardo. Mas assim Diogo ficas com um espectro perto dos 16000 kelvin, só por isso é que inclui as de 10 000k.


    Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> 4 Aquablue special, 2 Blue plus


Obrigado Ricardo - acho que é isso mesmo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Também é uma hipotese Ricardo. Mas assim Diogo ficas com um espectro perto dos 16000 kelvin, só por isso é que inclui as de 10 000k.


Pois... mas pelo que o Ricardo me disse, não exitem lâmpadas da ATI de 10000K!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo, disse e com razão  :SbOk:  foi um lapso meu, as ATI Aquablue Special têm 11000 Kelvin, e assim talvez não chegue aos tais 16000k que referi.
De qualquer maneira, o aspecto e o resultado final é bastante mais para o azul do que o que tens actualmente. Se não te agradar poderás sempre colocar t5 de outra marca.

    Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> "... para um aquário de 210x60x60, ficando assim com cerca de 1,02 W por litro. ...fico com 1,03W por litro... "...ficarei então com uma relação W/l maior!!!
> 
> O que acham?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo,
Não tenho a certeza mas, quando se fala em Watt/litro em aquariofilia, penso que o litro não se refere ao liquido (Água) mas sim a volume total liquido (Agua) mais sólido(rocha),ou estarei errado?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não tenho a certeza mas, quando se fala em Watt/litro em aquariofilia, penso que o litro não se refere ao liquido (Água) mas sim a volume total liquido (Agua) mais sólido(rocha),ou estarei errado?


Sim, acho que tens razão - de qualquer forma a comparação é pertinente e em principio não ficarei muito aquém daquilo que o Juca tem e com bons resultados.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Na minha opinião a relação watt/litro é superflua.
O que se deve ter mais em atenção é á area superficial (para se ver a distribuição) do aqua e a altura (para se ver a penetração na coluna de água)...isto principalmente nas T5.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

E seguindo o exemplo de comparação com o aqua do Juca...o do diogo tem 50cm de largura para 60cm do do Juca, por isso (e até pela impossibilidade em termos de espaço) a escolha por 6x acho que é boa fase a 8x das calhas do Juca.
O aqua do Juca tem 60cm de altura, e o mesmo aconteçe com o do Diogo, mas segundo me lembro o do Juca tem menos altura de coluna de água. Mas também o Diogo não tem SPS cá por baixo :Smile: .
Quanto a comprimento, no aqua do Diogo tira-se 10cm aos 160cm (certo?) da coluna seca, por isso as lampadas de 80w é mesmo a medida.

Depois, são boas calhas, bem refrigeradas para manterem os balastros electronicos a funcionar na perfeição, tem reflectores muito bons...e é só juntar umas boas lampadas...ATI ou AquaScience! :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Espero que tenhas razão Ricardo!!! 
Agora é esperar que chegue e tirar conclusões ao fim de 1 mês.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Se não gostar ou a experiência for mal sucedida volta para as HQI´s e aí opto por colocar uns lumenarc com 400W (depois sou expulso de casa mas não ha-de ser nada!!!)... veremos!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Se fôres expulso juntamente com os dois Lumenarc de 400w,eu fico-te com um. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Se fôres expulso juntamente com os dois Lumenarc de 400w,eu fico-te com um.


Isso não vai acontecer, as T5 não vão deixar :yb624:  ..."a ver vamos" como diria o cego! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Isso não vai acontecer, as T5 não vão deixar ..."a ver vamos" como diria o cego!


My friend,you are a "true beliver". :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

No dia 1 de Maio comprei esta montipora...



Hoje passados que estão quase 2 meses ela está assim...





O crescimento não é famoso mas a cor tem melhorado muito!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Diogo, o crescimento dessas montiporas é relativamente lento, o que é pena. Em termos de coloração está simplesmente fabuloso, grande aquisição sem dúvida. :SbOk:  




       Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Esta Montipora encrustante e magnifica e muito parecida com o "superman monti" que e rara e muito $$$, parabens pela aquisição. Quanto ao crescimento costuma ser muito mais lento do que as que formem "prato".

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Olá Diogo, o crescimento dessas montiporas é relativamente lento, o que é pena...


Pois é! Eu tenho apenas duas montiporas incrustantes - esta e a australiensis e esta última cresce muito bem!





> Esta Montipora encrustante e magnifica e muito parecida com o "superman monti" que e rara e muito $$$, parabens pela aquisição.


Já tinha pensado nisso! Mas ainda não a consegui identificar! alguém tem alguma sugestão?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Acredito que seja sp. Montipora danae.

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Fantásticos esses corais.
Ainda tenho as coisas para te dar, desculpa lá mas é que tem estado difícil por estes lados.
Abraço e continuação de um bom andamento com esse aquário.

Bernardo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Acredito que seja sp. Montipora danae.


Estive a ver com calma no Corals of The World do Veron e no subcapítulo "Encrusting species with very small corallites" onde a danae se encontra pude verificar que a danae tem os pólipos mais pequenos e vários em cada depressão. Parece-me mais uma meandrina... mas tenho muitas dúvidas...

O que será??!!




> Fantásticos esses corais.
> Ainda tenho as coisas para te dar, desculpa lá mas é que tem estado difícil por estes lados.


Olá Bernardo - quando puderes aparece!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Agora deixo-Vos fotos da evolução das Seriatoporas caliendrum (crescem bastante!!)

Em Fevereiro



Início de Maio



Hoje



Em Novembro



Meados de Abril



Hoje



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá,
> 
> Já tinha pensado nisso! Mas ainda não a consegui identificar! alguém tem alguma sugestão?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo :Olá:  
A mim parece uma Montipora flabellata
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...flabellata.htm

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/630.htm

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A mim parece uma Montipora flabellata


Excelente dica Rui!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   Também me parece.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá outra vez,

Entretanto estive de volta do primeiro link que colocaste e cheguei a esta...

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...a/sp.%2003.htm

Que é igual à que tenho. O que nos faz voltar à estaca zero... se nem eles sabem!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Provavelmente uma Montipora híbrida que lhe da ainda mais valor...lol

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Hoje as novidades são bem diferentes!!! Tomei uma decisão dificil...e resolvi virar a página!

Vou remodelar todo o meu aquário, retirando todos os corais, alguma Rocha Viva e alguns equipamentos e prepará-lo para receber apenas peixes.

Depois desta dificil decisão houve decidir que peixes colocar no aqua. Depois de alguns dias a pensar e depois de ter falado com algumas pessoas, decidi que o meu próximo aquário será um FO (fish only) apenas com Peixes Borboleta e Anjos. Sm dúvida que dentro destes colocarei pelo menos 2 semilarvatus... 

Como é óbvio, assim que se justificar, vou abrir outro tópico para acompanhar a evolução do "novo" aquário.

Um abraço a todos,
Diogo

Nota - tenho já a maior parte dos corais reservados, mas daqui a pouco abro um tópico nos Particulares com o que ainda não está vendido.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Oh meu deus! Anda tudo maluco!!!!! Bem desejo-te a maior sorte! Vamos lá acompanhar mais um projecto!  :tutasla: 




Cumps

----------


## Rui Pereira

Boas,
Diogo vais retirar do aquário uma das principais razões pelo qual se tem aquário de água salgada??? Refiro-me sim aos corais, será que és capaz de manter o aquário sem os mesmos? A tentação irá ser muita lol
Ou foi uma pancada forte na cabeça ou tens razão forte para o fazer, os custos com iluminação poderão diminuir entre outras coisas. Com peixes tão bonitos e coloridos de certeza que o aquário tambêm ficará porreiro.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Filipe Simões

Podes sempre deixar os corais, enquanto duram servem de alimento... não?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ponderei bem em relação ao assunto e estou decidido! O novo vai ser também interessante! 

Aproveito para Vos dizer que o aquário será o mesmo.




> Podes sempre deixar os corais, enquanto duram servem de alimento... não?


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Parece que tu é que deste uma pancada com a cabeça!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...    Parece que tu é que deste uma pancada com a cabeça!!!...


Só pode!! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Simões

eheheheheh

Nunca pensei que me levassem muito a sério também...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> eheheheheh
> 
> Nunca pensei que me levassem muito a sério também...


Pois, pois... agora disfarça!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Diogo,

Lamento que tenhas tomado essa decisão.

Boa sorte para o novo projecto.

Abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo os meus parabéns.Também há aquas lindissimos só com peixes e invertebrados. :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Diogo os meus parabéns.Também há aquas lindissimos só com peixes e invertebrados.


Pois... o Aquario do Diogo era exactamente um desses. Não percebo a tua decisão, a cada mês esse aquario ficaria mais e mais bonito. Lamento que tenhas tomado essa decisão e concerteza que deverás ter fortes razões para tal. Só espero que quando for a Lisboa ainda tenhas o aquario montado e que me deixes dar uma espreitadela. 

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou em choque ! 
Parece que vamos ter que adicionar outro forum de FO  :Olá:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sinceramente não percebo porque é que estão chocados e lamentam a minha decisão! Não digo que não me tenha custado, mas a verdade é que sinto que vou fazer algo de diferente e que me vai dar muito gozo. Decidi fazer esta mudança drástica porque realmente o aqua como estava, já não me dava muito gozo e tinha que estar a cortar os corais de 15 em 15 dias!

Assim, há que abrir novas portas e tentar algo diferente... quem sabe não será uma nova moda daqui a uns meses!!!

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

PS - Nuno - o aqua já começou a ser desmontado. Ontem já sairam alguns corais e RV e hoje vai de novo acontecer o mesmo. Infelizmente apenas as fotos o imortalizará...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

as fotos e a memoria de que o viu ao seu mais alto nivel

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Diogo,
A mim não me choca nada essa decisão :Admirado:  ,até pq pessoalmente sempre fui fascinado pelos peixes e não tanto pelos corais,mas sejamos realistas Diogo,500lt de agua é curto pra se fazer um FO em pleno e por pleno entendo muito espaço pra nadar,ter alguns exemplares de porte razoavel e eventualmente ter uma especie em cardume,por outro lado tanbem é verdade que poucos terão condições pra tál e aquas como o do Rui Ferreira de Almeida são mesmo um caso á parte em Portugal. :Cool:  
De qq modo a decisão está tomada(e acredito que não tenha sido facil...) e em vez de estarmos para aqui todos com lamentos e penas,o melhor é dár-te apoio,quanto mais não seja moral nesse teu novo projecto. :Pracima:  
Força ai Diogo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas

Vamos ver quanto tempo é que o Diogo vai resistir sem por um coral!  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Parece-me que o Diogo irá continuar com corais, não na quantidade e qualidade (especies/tipos) mas irá sempre ter lá qualquer coisa, ou vai ser mesmo só rocha e peixes, sem um coral, mole que seja, Xenias até...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

será um fish only
rocha e peixes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto o aquário será um FO - apenas com Rocha Viva (cerca de 40/50 kg) e peixes. 

500 litros dá para muitos peixes desde que sejam bem escolhidos... já tenho algumas ideias mas ainda é cedo para avançar. Abrirei um tópico sobre a evolução do novo projecto.

Quanto a corais... vou resistir!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao tens outra ipotese senao resistir,pois so serviriam de alimento
bem caro por sinal :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> 500 litros dá para muitos peixes desde que sejam bem escolhidos...


Pois...o busilis da questão é mesmo esse. :Admirado:  ..já estava a ver ai uns Anjos adultos e um cardume de cirugiões e coisa e tál... :SbSourire:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Pois...o busilis da questão é mesmo esse. ..já estava a ver ai uns Anjos adultos e um cardume de cirugiões e coisa e tál...


Pois... mas não vai ser nada disso!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... mas não vai ser nada disso!!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Já tou a ver...Buterflys com fartura. :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Butterflyman !

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Butterflyman !


Se ele começa com isso estou tramado :SbPoiss:  ,começo a ter "macaquinhos no sotão" :SbLangue17:   e é uma mer....,é que por acaso,sou "apanhado" pelos borboleta e se há coisa nos reefs que me custa a engolir é a impossibilidade de os manter. :Icon Cry:  
Os meus favoritos são o C. semilarvatus e o C. collare(que já tive),ambos do mar vermelho. :SbSourire2:  



Lindos,não são?... :SbSourire2:  
Por este andar,qq dia o Juca tem de abrir a secção de FO do Reefforum. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Sinceramente não percebo porque é que estão chocados e lamentam a minha decisão!


Eu certamente nao lamento tua decisao, mas surpreendido sem nenhuma duvida que estou ! E muito mais comum mudar de FO para reef nao ao contrario. De qualquer modo nao tenho duvida que sera belo aquario e estou ansioso de ver a selecao de peixes que vais colocar. 

cumps,
Roberto

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Os meus favoritos são o C. semilarvatus e o C. collare(que já tive),ambos do mar vermelho. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindos,não são?


São!!! E sem dúvida que terei ambos - espero conseguir arranjar pelo menos 3 semilarvatus...




> De qualquer modo nao tenho duvida que sera belo aquario e estou ansioso de ver a selecao de peixes que vais colocar.


Pois... espero que sim e também eu estou ansioso para começar! Mas vou ter calma (se é que isso é possível para mim) e vou fazer as coisas como deve ser...

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - já me estou a alongar por aqui... não queria desvendar mais nada!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Mas vou ter calma (se é que isso é possível para mim) e vou fazer as coisas como deve ser...


Calma sem duvida é o teu atributo mais marcante :yb624:  

Tambem acho que o Juca vai ter mesmo de abrir subforum dedicado. Depois da montagem do Diogo, aposto que muitos lhe vão seguir!!!

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu não acredito que seja só rocha e peixada. Nem que seja um só mole?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....
> Assim, há que abrir novas portas e tentar algo diferente... quem sabe não será uma nova moda daqui a uns meses!!!




Não é por ser moda mas já tinha tomado essa decisão em relacção ao meu novo aquário na casa nova.

Quando mudar vou reformular quase tudo e tentar a minha sorte num FO. 

Abraços e parabéns pela força de vontade .. qu no teu caso foi EXTREMA seguramente !!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Dois dias passados desde que tomei a descisão, aqui fica uma actualização do aqua...

Ontem depois de ter tirado alguns corais e apenas 5 kg de RV:



Hoje com a saída de mais alguns corais e de mais 21 kg de RV:



e duas parciais:





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Decisão...estranha!?Talvez...Como sabes tenho aqua de recife e um fish only há 6 anos.Um dos problemas do F.O. foram sempre as consequencias da alimentação (crescimento de caulerpa na rv às toneladas,pouca paciencia para podas regulares...) e o subdimensionamento de alguns equipamentos (estou agora a alterá-los) e já tive 2 semilarvatus que comiam bem...
  Desejo-te as maiores felicidades para o novo projecto, e como não sou hipócrita, que os teus corais mais significativos se venham dar bem para o Algarve,vou fazer por isso.

----------


## Luis Marçal

Boas Diogo,

O teu aquário da para fazer o FO interessante pelas dimensões que tem.....

Estou certo que vai ter o mesmo sucesso que o "antigo" aquário.

(Nota pessoal: Na minha opinião é mais facil alimentar corais do que peixes.... Julgo que vais ter um pouquito mais de trabalho.... provavelmente menos medições da água.... Já estamos à espera de novidades...)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Na minha opinião é mais facil alimentar corais do que peixes.... Julgo que vais ter um pouquito mais de trabalho.... provavelmente menos medições da água....


Pois... mas não vou mudar para ter menos trabalho! Vai ser um novo desafio que vou agarrar com unhas e dentes. Dê o trabalho que der!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Pois eu estou com o Diogo, e digo isto porque já pensei por várias vezes retirar os corais todos e fazer um FOWLR só com centropyges que são peixes que simplesmente adoro.

Conhecendo-te Diogo e à tua dedicação só posso assumir que será um espetáculo na mesma.

Que tal abrir um novo tópico com o setup do aquário?

Abraços,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras, meu amigo de longa data!




> Que tal abrir um novo tópico com o setup do aquário?


A seu tempo o farei... para já ainda estou a desmontar este!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Diogo,

Cada um de nós toma as decisões que sentem ser necessárias tomar no devido momento... Isso acontece a todos nós...

Quantos de nós aqui, pensaram que se ficassem sem os seus corais ou aquários, entrariam em colapso e agora decidiram ficar sem aquário, cada um pelas suas razões?

Com efeito, o nosso entusiasmo por uma determinada coisa não é eterno e, na verdade, é muito mais efémero do que pensamos...

Por isso, tenho pena que tenhas decidido largar os corais, mas há uma fase para tudo na vida... Todavia, agora coloca-se um novo desafio e isso é o mais importante, pois este hobby só tem interesse enquanto existirem desafios, talvez como todos os hobbies... hehehehe

Assim sendo, desejo-te boa sorte para esse novo desafio...

Tenho a certeza que resultará um novo aquário cheio de cores e muito bonito... 

Entretanto, aproveitava para te colocar algumas questões:

1- Já pensaste na lista e tipo de equipamentos a usar? Desta vez, provavelmente, irás usar um reactor de areia para lidar com os nitratos? 

2- Estás a pensar acabar com o reactor de cálcio? Ou apenas reduzir o nível de dissolução da media, para suportar o crescimento do esqueleto dos peixes?

3- Estás a pensar colocar algumas anémonas, desta vez, para uns palhaços?

4- Estás a pensar adicionar DSB ou vais continuar com o substrato actual?

5- Como estás a pensar lidar com o consumo adicional de oxigénio que irás registar no aquário? Vais reforçar os escumadores ou adicionar uma coluna de oxigenação de água?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras! :Pracima:  

Ainda não tenho muitas decisões tomadas, até porque só vou avançar depois das Férias. Ainda estou em prospecção em relação aos peixes, pois quero colocá-los todos de uma vez para minimizar os riscos.

As tuas perguntas são pertinentes e acho que podem muito bem ser o ínicio do novo tópico! Assim se me permitires vou responder já nesse novo tópico que vou agora abrir...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2405#post82405

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam actualizações em relação à desmontagem e à saída dos vivos...

Geral em 14 de Julho


Geral ontem à noite depois de ter saído a maioria dos corais e mais 55 kg de RV.


Lateral ontem


Acro staghorn e eflorescens



Algumas fotos dos peixes...











Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas a água estava um pouco turva!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Mudança Radical.
Por um lado faz pena, o aquário estava fantástico mas por outro, certamente, que o que aí vem e pelo que nos habituaste também há-de nos surpreender pela positiva.
Boa sorte com o projecto, alguma coisa que precisares avisa.
Abraço,

Bernardo

----------


## Luis Marçal

Olá Diogo,

Estas últimas fotos até dão dor de coração, só de ver o desmantalamento do Reef....

Eras uma referencia para muitos de nós... :SbRireLarme2:  

Felicidades com o novo projecto.  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

era?
vamos lá ver quantos é que nao vao fazer o mesmo :Whistle:  
reduz os custos e mantem a beleza8de outra forma )

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois...!!!




> Eras uma referencia para muitos de nós...


Era???!! Espero continuar a ser, não pelo que aí vem, mas pelo menos pelo que eventualmente já possa ter feito...!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica então as últimas fotos, depois de ter tirado grande parte da RV para poder apanhar os peixes..



Com a saída da maioria dos peixes originais (em especial o Sixline), entraram os 9 palhaços (ocellaris) que tinha no refúgio...







Curiosamente os corais que ainda tenho no aqua com todas estas mexidas, não se ressentiram! Penso mesmo que ganharam alguma cor!









Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A página foi definitivamente virada com a saída dos últimos corais. Assim, mais novidades em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2405#post82405

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Talvez seria boa ideia fechar este topico, o que achas Diogo ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Talvez seria boa ideia fechar este topico, o que achas Diogo ?


Acho que sim!! Apenas me esqueci...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

